# CHAWPS From Glendale, AZ Paint thread



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my work, NEW TO THE GAME and hopefully here to stay :biggrin: 

73 I'm doing this for a homie  :cheesy: 



















the body was kinda straight x cept for the rust spots  



















welded all the sheet metal that replaces the cancer  and all the emblem holes too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I was Wondering when you were gunna Post a Thread in Paint and Body! Lol your Work is Looking Good! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

patterns on roof starting at 650$



























































































almost done and ready for chavo to get down on the stripping and leafing :biggrin: more to come


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2010, 10:55 AM~17016666
> *I was Wondering when you were gunna Post a Thread in Paint and Body! Lol your Work is Looking Good!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



i just needed some good pics  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 12:02 PM~17016706
> *i just needed some good pics    :biggrin:
> *


Lol Oh ok I know how that is I hope my Boss puts those Pics of me working on the Race Car on a CD Soon I want to Post them lol! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some neon, just re painted the hood, trunk, roof, eyelids, spoiler , and the front and rear bumper also had to blend the fenders 



















i had to remove all the paint and clear from the bumper cuz some genious paintor never cleaned it or even bothered to sand it  


















i dont have more pics so heres the after pics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

oh yeah hit me up if anyone needs a price quote i do some low prices and if u think thats too x pensive than u dont want nothing lol


i do house calls if needed 

patterns start at 650 and up, unless its something small , paint jobs vary in price......


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 12:16 PM~17016795
> *some neon, just re painted the hood, trunk, roof, eyelids, spoiler , and the front and rear bumper also had to blend the fenders
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that Blue! What's the Name of that Color Blue or Brand?  :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 12:19 PM~17016806
> *oh yeah hit me up if anyone needs a price quote i do some low prices  and if u think thats too x pensive than u dont want nothing lol
> *


Yep that's True Tell 'em up Front! Lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2010, 11:34 AM~17016874
> *I really like that Blue! What's the Name of that Color Blue or Brand?  :cheesy:
> *



i for got but its the stock color that comes on the srt :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 02:14 PM~17017448
> *i for got but its the stock color that comes on the srt  :dunno:
> *


Oh ok lol Thanks!  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some wheels i did for my boy ,










and i did all the plastick front end , it was all cracked so i fiberglassed it up :biggrin: 










soon ill start painting this on , al white with crystal ice red pearl and some red pearl patterns :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17016620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 11:02 AM~17016699
> *patterns on roof starting at 650$
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK MAN KEEP IT UP


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

like the 73 wats other color bottom gonna be


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

killer work bro.. keep the pics coming!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 27 2010, 03:59 PM~17018310
> *like the 73 wats other color bottom gonna be
> *


its gonna b all black with stripping on the sides , leafing on the trunk , roof and hood and i still gotta do the wheels all black , ama throw a little bit of black on the roof to tie it all up and patterns on the wheels too , i got a regal next and a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 27 2010, 07:38 PM~17019612
> *looking good
> *



u aint down to do a no chippin style paint job :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 02:21 PM~17017503
> *some wheels i did for my boy ,
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow I would Take that AS IS Looks Freaking Nice! :biggrin: Can't wait to see it with the Pearl n Patterns!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2010, 08:57 PM~17020239
> *:wow: Wow I would Take that AS IS Looks Freaking Nice!  :biggrin: Can't wait to see it with the Pearl n Patterns!!!
> *



i want that regal for me but he dont wana break out  ...he wants me to do his ls too


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 07:44 PM~17019663
> *u aint down to do a no chippin style paint job  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm telling you , those are my colors!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 28 2010, 10:41 AM~17023492
> *I'm telling you , those are my colors!!
> *


shit i know albert can do it up , didnt he do your cutty ?
ama copy them patterns on my real caddy , only its gonna b baby blue with darker shades hok blue colors :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 28 2010, 10:53 AM~17023578
> *shit i know albert can do it up , didnt he do your cutty ?
> ama copy them patterns on my real caddy , only its gonna b baby blue with darker shades hok blue colors  :happysad:
> *


yea, the kutty was just something simple and clean, 

I got the kaddy too that he's doing...only have the frame done :happysad: 

Can't wait to see what yours will look like


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 28 2010, 11:05 AM~17023639
> *yea, the kutty was just something simple and clean,
> 
> I got the kaddy too that he's doing...only have the frame done :happysad:
> ...



yeah me too im just repainting it though later on ill do interior


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 28 2010, 11:44 AM~17023924
> *yeah me too im just repainting it though later on ill do interior
> *


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

you gotta good line up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17023578
> *shit i know albert can do it up , didnt he do your cutty ?
> ama copy them patterns on my real caddy , only its gonna b baby blue with darker shades hok blue colors  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats lookin' good homie ! You got skills, keep us posted !!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good chawps


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I sent you a pm...I need a couple quotes


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 11:02 AM~17016699
> *patterns on roof starting at 650$
> 
> 
> ...


She's looking good chawps! Can't wait too take her out for a sunday cruise.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

tu saves rollin 73 :happysad: :biggrin: shit i cant wait till its time to paint it :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a bike that i painted a while back ,  









:happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for giving me a call...i'll be meeting up with you to talk about the paint for the pedal car homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Danny,

Damn those paint jobs look great. Do you do laced roofs? Im still not ready yet, getting going and stopping straight still, but am collecting ideas.

Justin


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 28 2010, 09:56 PM~17029337
> *tu saves rollin 73 :happysad:  :biggrin:  shit i cant wait till its time to paint it  :cheesy:
> *



I cant wait my self :banghead: Your the man Chawps. Trust me your staying in the game!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Mar 28 2010, 10:17 PM~17029622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


show me a like a sample pic of what you are looking to do 
anything is possible


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Danny,

Here's a links to a laced roofs, its a old school low rider style. I been reading how to do it and seems you spray the roof, put a lace fabric on it, spray roof again then when you remove the fabric the lace pattern is left on there. Anyway, I saw it over on Los Boulevardos forum and thought it looked cool. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowtech/35064...in/photostream/

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97420

As stated though Im still getting engine and etc straight but just having fun checking these forums for ideas on the other stuff. BTW, Those patterns in green you sprayed on that car in pics look clean. 

Justin


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 29 2010, 09:03 PM~17039277
> *Danny,
> 
> Here's a links to a laced roofs, its a old school low rider style. I been reading how to do it and seems you spray the roof, put a lace fabric on it, spray roof again then when you remove the fabric the lace pattern is left on there. Anyway, I saw it over on Los Boulevardos forum and thought it looked cool.
> ...



orale now i know what u mean , hell yeah i can do that , ill do a panel and c f u like  :biggrin:







 huuuuuuuuuuuuuum where do i find that lacing material :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2010, 07:12 PM~17047969
> *orale now i know what u mean , hell yeah i can do that , ill do a panel and c f u like    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Video!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Delwons (Mar 28, 2010)

very nice work homie, if i dont sell my caddy ill definitely be contacting you.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Delwons_@Mar 31 2010, 01:03 AM~17052237
> *very nice work homie, if i dont sell my caddy ill definitely be contacting you.
> *


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Danny,

Nice video. 

Regarding the lace, From what Ive read its just plain lace fabric like for making curtains so you can get it at any fabric store , prolly just gotta look through the fabrics to find one with pattern you like etc. 

I been researching the styles though and like the old school lowrider styles like that lace and the dragon scales (looks like scales of a dragon or fish or something) as is classic yet diffrent enough to stand out. 

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 31 2010, 12:49 AM~17052413
> *Danny,
> 
> Nice video.
> ...



they sale lacing material at michaels , i already looked at some , now i need a panel to try it on :cheesy:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got my daughters pedal car back from my brother inlaw...It's sitting in primer sealer waiting for you to do your thing homie. When can we meet up to talk about the paint scheme?? Here's some pics of how it sits right now :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 31 2010, 09:18 PM~17060784
> *I just got my daughters pedal car back from my brother inlaw...It's sitting in primer sealer waiting for you to do your thing homie. When can we meet up to talk about the paint scheme?? Here's some pics of how it sits right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Man You're So Lucky! I Need a Place to Paint Stuff!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2010, 07:21 PM~17060821
> *Aww Man You're So Lucky! I Need a Place to Paint Stuff!
> *



I've got three little girls and no boys....so I need to get my girls into the stuff I like so we can all roll out in our low lows together as a family :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 31 2010, 09:29 PM~17060926
> *I've got three little girls and no boys....so I need to get my girls into the stuff I like so we can all roll out in our low lows together as a family :biggrin:
> *


Lol That's so Cool, Man I wish I coulda Grown Up Like That! :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2010, 07:30 PM~17060952
> *Lol That's so Cool, Man I wish I coulda Grown Up Like That!  :happysad:
> *


I wish I could have grown up like that too...This is something I would like my girls to continue when they grow up too :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 31 2010, 09:53 PM~17061272
> *I wish I could have grown up like that too...This is something I would like my girls to continue when they grow up too :biggrin:
> *


That would Be Cool!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 31 2010, 04:20 PM~17058052
> *they sale lacing material at michaels , i already looked at some , now i need a panel to try it on  :cheesy:
> *


hurry up, i want to see too :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Mar 31 2010, 08:18 PM~17060784
> *I just got my daughters pedal car back from my brother inlaw...It's sitting in primer sealer waiting for you to do your thing homie. When can we meet up to talk about the paint scheme?? Here's some pics of how it sits right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 u got my # im ready when u are :cheesy: we can do any colors u want


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

well i found some lace but this is the best one i found u can order any designs u want , i picked this one up to test it out


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

done with the patterns ...now i gotta finish the rest of the car :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 11:54 AM~17066035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 10:38 AM~17065914
> *well i found some lace  but this is the best one i found u can order any designs u want , i picked this one up to test it out
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 11:24 AM~17066244
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



i seen u rolling the cutty in avondale yesterday :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres a few pics of a mustang me and a friend did a while back , the owner like everyone else who calls me said the body was STRAIGHT well that wasnt the case when i picked it up from the sand blasters  ...i had to charge that guy more , but like they say if they really wana get it done they will pay what yure asking  










i think the one who did the sand blasting didnt know what the fuck he was doing kuw he beat the metal too close the whole car looked like this 




































u get the picture :wow: 





































final block before paint


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

5 stacks later it looks better than when it came inn :biggrin: 










based ready for clear 



























ill post pics eventually of the whloe car put together once the owner finishes it this month  

we shaved all the key holes and door handles , welded a new radiator support once we pulled out the crashed corner ,welded new floor pans and rusted spots , undercoated the belly , painted the whole interior moldiongs, undercoated the trunk , and floors , painted and buffed it 5 stacks for all that still cheap


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 12:25 PM~17066709
> *5 stacks later it looks better than when it came inn  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i'll give you $300 to paint mine :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 1 2010, 02:05 PM~17067556
> *i'll give you $300 to paint mine :happysad:
> *



ok 300 is what yull get :cheesy: ill just skuff it really quick and well u know im good with the rattle can :biggrin: , might have some dust effect on the paint but thats the new inn thing lol :biggrin: ...serio wey bring that bitch over here , :biggrin: skury ass nikka u aint down :biggrin: shit for 300 u can even drive it off that same day :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :ninja: :rimshot:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

well it is a paint thread not everything is a low low :happysad: 

couple blend jobs for the dayly drivers  straight out the back yard :happysad: but it got the job done  

some one shot this one up with a bb gun :biggrin: 


















cant even tell  







\

even fixed the lights 




































put the portal power to good use :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 02:13 PM~17067629
> *ok 300 is what yull get  :cheesy:  ill just skuff it really quick and well u know im good with the rattle can  :biggrin:  , might have some dust effect on the paint but thats the new inn thing lol  :biggrin:  ...serio wey bring that bitch over here , :biggrin:  skury ass nikka u aint down  :biggrin: shit for 300 u can even drive it off that same day  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :ninja:  :rimshot:
> *


 :happysad: im still trying to come up


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 01:29 PM~17067754
> *well it is a paint thread not everything is a low low  :happysad:
> 
> couple blend jobs  for the dayly drivers  straight out the back yard  :happysad: but it got the job done
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Danny,

Nice lace, I cant wait to see the result. Also, Those patterns are bad ass. Im sending you a PM as well to request some info. 

Justin


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 1 2010, 03:01 PM~17068060
> *Danny,
> 
> Nice lace, I cant wait to see the result. Also, Those patterns are bad ass. Im sending you a PM as well to request some info.
> ...


to answer that pm 

yes hes 25/M/Arizona

and yes he go both ways if the price is right  

and yes he still offers handjobs with every paint job but only with a valid coupon


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

You got it twisted as I dont get down like that. I only sent PM to ask about lowrider paint and body work stuff. Could have asked it here but decided to ask in PM as didnt want to fuck up his thread since my questions would have contibuted nothing to the purpose of the thread. Anyway I hope you two are homies as guys trying to be serious and stay on his grind and you talking some **** stuff in his thread. 

BTW, Nice Impala.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 1 2010, 03:36 PM~17068327
> *You got it twisted as I dont get down like that. I only sent PM to ask about lowrider paint and body work stuff. Could have asked it here but decided to ask in PM as didnt want to fuck up his thread since my questions would have contibuted nothing to the purpose of the thread. Anyway I hope you two are homies as guys trying to be serious and stay on his grind and you talking some **** stuff in his thread.
> 
> BTW, Nice Impala.
> *


dude your ass cant take a joke for shit :uh: and yes were homies


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 11:31 AM~17066285
> *i seen u rolling the cutty in avondale yesterday  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


I was out MOBBIN yesterday and today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Down By Law,

I can take a joke just wanted to say something since I dont know you like that. Im sure youd have most likely would have said something also if somebody had never said anything to you before yet directed such statements at you. Anyway, Its no problem just a misunderstanding. 

Justin


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

damn ur getting down chawps


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Justin-Az,


I know what you mean, but not everyone on layitlow takes this site to serious, i know you would understand when i say to please remove that dildo from you butt because you have to learn how to relax. Im sorry for the misunderstanding i thought you were an adult that had a sence of humor so please forgive. again if you cant take a joke please forgive me for not caring.


Down_by_law





P.S. Serio Controla!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Danny, how do you do that with the lights?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 1 2010, 05:05 PM~17069080
> *Danny, how do you do that with the lights?
> *


http://www.chevelles.com/forums/showpost.p...315&postcount=4


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Down by Law,

Sorry for belated reply , had to go look up those Spanish words as I do not speak Spanish. Anyway, Think your moms may waiting on you to get home as the street lights will be on shortly. 

Justin


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

lols


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 1 2010, 03:45 PM~17068385
> *dude your ass cant take a joke for shit :uh: and yes were homies
> *



pinche wey :biggrin: habitual off topic mamon :biggrin: i still wana know where u put alicia at :scrutinize: 


dont listen to this guy justin  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :scrutinize:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 1 2010, 05:07 PM~17069097
> *http://www.chevelles.com/forums/showpost.p...315&postcount=4
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: thats too many steps for that :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 06:19 PM~17069693
> *pinche wey :biggrin:  habitual off topic mamon :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :scrutinize:
> *



I dont speak Spanish but understand some as many of same words are also used in Filipino. I think it funny though that allot of Mexican cuss words are filipino desserts like Mamon (sponge cake) , Puto (rice cake) etc. little bananas are called senorita fingers etc. Anyway I know it off topic but got to thinking about it after reading Dannys post . I bet those dessert got those names because back during galleon trade some pissed off Mexicans and Pinoys was clownin on the Spaniards when naming the deserts :roflmao:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats Up Chawps!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Apr 1 2010, 06:51 PM~17070014
> *Whats Up Chawps!!!!
> *



wuz crakin O G...aqui trying to step it up into the custom world  paisas can do it too :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 03:59 PM~17068498
> *I was out MOBBIN yesterday and today :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shit the cutty looked clean with the tuck and the ass down  no ****! :happysad: :ninja:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

WUT IT DO CHAWPS? THE THREAD IS LOOKING GOOD. A LIL B.S ON IT BUT YOUR PICS ARE FIRME. THE WESTSIDE SETENTA Y TRES ROOF LOOKS FIRME TOO :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Love it All!!! Got Some Great Bad Ass Work on here Danny!!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 1 2010, 08:38 PM~17071219
> *Love it All!!! Got Some Great Bad Ass Work on here Danny!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



thx everybody , only thing i cant take full credit for the mustang my friend did the second stage which was paint i did most of the body


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 10:10 PM~17071613
> *thx everybody , only thing i cant take full credit for the mustang  my friend did the second stage which was paint  i did most of the body
> *


Man I can't beleive how Messed up it was after it got Sand Blasted that was Nasty Lol But Yall Made it Look Beyond Bad Ass!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I just dropped of my daughters pedal car with chawps....cant wait to see the finished product homie hno: Do it up Chawps :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chawps check these out these are some good example pics for the colors



















I like the first pics colors alot but I think the patterns are a little too busy


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 07:19 PM~17070299
> *shit the cutty looked clean with the tuck and the ass down    no ****! :happysad:  :ninja:
> *


lol, thanks homie, where you locted/shop at? I'm off tomorrow maybe i can swing by and "Chawp" it up for a bit..(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17072508
> *lol, thanks homie, where you locted/shop at? I'm off tomorrow maybe i can swing by and "Chawp" it up for a bit..(no ****) :biggrin:
> *



im moving up to glendale man i have a car in cashion i gotta take to glendale so today is the final day over there


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 1 2010, 09:45 PM~17072113
> *Chawps check these out these are some good example pics for the colors
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 09:52 AM~17075724
> *im moving up to glendale man i have a car in cashion i gotta take to glendale so today is the final day over there
> *


cool, I'll hit you up.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 1 2010, 06:00 PM~17069539
> *Down by Law,
> 
> Sorry for belated reply , had to go look up those Spanish words as I do not speak Spanish. Anyway, Think your moms may waiting on you to get home as the street lights will be on shortly.
> ...


its Okay im with your mom


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 2 2010, 10:45 AM~17076222
> *its Okay im with your mom
> *


 :0 :0 







:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

got the colors for the pedal car  

the base color for the whole car , magenta pink









pearl pink 










and some plumb purple 


















i still have to add the silver , and i can make m ore colors out of those three  :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 11:41 AM~17076700
> *got the colors for the pedal car
> 
> the base color for the whole car , magenta pink
> ...


 :0 :0 
are you gonna start finger painting today? :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 2 2010, 10:45 AM~17076222
> *its Okay im with your mom
> *



Damn. The fact you want to be with my moms just shows you got some issues. I mean she 75yrs old, 5'2" and must weigh on live stock scales. Even putting a flag on her head wouldn't cut it , you really need to seek professional help , they prolly got some kinda pills to help yo ass. :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 11:41 AM~17076700
> *got the colors for the pedal car
> 
> the base color for the whole car , magenta pink
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 2 2010, 11:50 AM~17076761
> *:0  :0
> are you gonna start finger painting today? :cheesy:
> *



not today :nosad: soooooooon  sorry i was fingerpainting with your mom tell her to just scrup them lips gently :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 11:59 AM~17076842
> *Damn. The fact you want to be with my moms just shows you got some issues. I mean she 75yrs old, 5'2" and must weigh on live stock scales. Even putting a flag on her head wouldn't cut it , you really need to seek professional help , they prolly got some kinda pills to help yo ass.  :roflmao:
> *


damn she 75 :cheesy: 

that means she must give great head without them dentures on, what do your friends think about her blow jobs?.... :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17076998
> *not today :nosad:  soooooooon  sorry i was fingerpainting with your mom tell her to just scrup them lips gently  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wait! :angry: :burn:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 2 2010, 11:50 AM~17076761
> *:0  :0
> are you gonna start finger painting today? :cheesy:
> *



Danny,

Can you send that pretty pink color on over to Down By Law. My moms said he rocks lacy pink thongs and is into some kinda weird role reversal shit where he begs her to use a strap-on to tap his ass. Anyway, I figure homie might want a pink car to go along with them pink thongs he be rockin. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Justin


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 12:33 PM~17077147
> *Danny,
> 
> Can you send that pretty pink color on over to Down By Law. My moms said he rocks lacy pink thongs and is into some kinda weird role reversal shit where he begs her to use a strap-on to tap his ass. Anyway, I figure homie might want a pink car to go along with them pink thongs he be rockin.
> ...


dude you kill the joke everytime you try to explain it :uh: but it was a nice try  

BTW, i would rather have a Pink 62 Impala instead of a Gbody or Cadillac soo sit on it Potsy :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 10:41 AM~17076700
> *got the colors for the pedal car
> 
> the base color for the whole car , magenta pink
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Down By Law,

Aint nothing wrong with the pink whip but damn what you thinking rocking the pink lace thongs? LOL

I aint gonna clown nobodys ride as mine aint hooked up yet but it aint a caddy or a gbody though I prolly coulda picked a better car (hard to find parts for my car). 

BTW, Some pink cars look nice like the Catalina pictured in link below on the Los Boulevardos blog. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Vwt5eJslzOg/S4Hi...IMG_1361_72.jpg



Justin


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 12:51 PM~17077292
> *Down By Law,
> 
> Aint nothing wrong with the pink whip but damn what you thinking rocking the pink lace thongs?  LOL
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Its alright man, I just was with your moms few hours ago and she was begging me to bang her ass. Couldnt do it though as she didnt meet my standards. Dont forget to lube up dude as we all know how you get down :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 2 2010, 10:45 AM~17076222
> *its Okay im with your mom
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 01:16 PM~17077488
> *Its alright man, I just was with your moms few hours ago and she was begging me to bang her ass. Couldnt do it though as she didnt meet my standards. Dont forget to lube up dude as we all know how you get down  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: stop trying to give an explantion for your jokes :uh: 
just say the dam joke and shut up, you stupid explanations kill them  




P.S. i still have your moms shit on my dick


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:drama: ITS GONA GET GOOD IN HERE....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

T T T LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 2 2010, 02:07 PM~17077892
> *:drama: ITS GONA GET GOOD IN HERE....
> *


 :drama: Why? :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Down By Law,

Your moms ironing the cloths now and had a message for me to relay. She say tell you to make sure you home when street lights come on and dont forget to pick her up some cisco on the way. I still aint tapped her shit though, she just dont meet my standards.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 02:16 PM~17077963
> *Down By Law,
> 
> Your moms ironing the cloths now and had a message for me to relay. She say tell you to make sure you home when street lights come on and dont forget to pick her up some cisco on the way. I still aint tapped her shit though, she just dont meet my standards.
> *


hey Justin-Az


Your mom just passed away from a heart attack during sex, i threw her body out to the curb for you to pick up, if you want her dentures and wig back pm me nudes of your sister or wife... i have the will and it states that your not getting her car or money so that means stop bothering DannyChawps cause your dreams sucked as bad as your mother...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok just dont forget the cisco though as yo mom want to go from 0 to drunk in $.99


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 02:51 PM~17078285
> *Ok just dont forget the cisco though as yo mom want to go from 0 to drunk in $.99
> *


 :0 i rather se my mom drunk than to see her nude , laying outside on the curb getting fucked by the neighbors dog  .............................................................. oh wait DannyChawps just dragged her body in to his garage :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn man you mean your mom really drinks bum wine? I guess she has to stay drunk though to make it through the day knowing her son enjoys getting fucked by fat old ladies with strap-ons. If only she could afford psychiatrist it may help but since she cant she just finds consulment in 99 cent bottles of wine. Sad really, especially if she migrated here and had a punk son like you ruin her perfect vision of the American dream.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 2 2010, 03:05 PM~17078425
> *Damn man you mean your mom really drinks bum wine? I guess she has to stay drunk though to make it through the day knowing her son enjoys getting fucked by fat old ladies with strap-ons. If only she could afford psychiatrist it may help but since she cant she just finds consulment in 99 cent bottles of wine. Sad really, especially if she migrated here and had a punk son like you ruin her perfect vision of the American dream.
> *


actually my mom dont drinks she's ver religous :happysad: 

and you mom isnt that fat and she only uses the strap-on on your dad


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

didn't make it out of the house today Chawps, catch up to you soon.  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 2 2010, 08:04 PM~17081149
> *didn't make it out of the house today Chawps, catch up to you soon.   :biggrin:
> *


well im shooting the pearl on the roof tomorrow , and once im done ama try to base the pedal car  


:drama: :ninja: are u two done ....just say u wana hold hands dbl :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 08:21 PM~17081313
> *well im shooting the pearl on the roof tomorrow , and once im done ama try to base the pedal car
> :drama:  :ninja: are u two done ....just say u wana hold hands  dbl  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I ALMOST FORGOT THIS WAS YOUR PAINT THREAD CHAWPS!!


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

CHAWPS I GOT THE NEW WINDSHEILD COMING ON TUESDAY. LET ME KNOW WUT LOCATION HOMIE..


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 08:21 PM~17081313
> *well im shooting the pearl on the roof tomorrow , and once im done ama try to base the pedal car
> :drama:  :ninja: are u two done ....just say u wana hold hands  dbl  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 12:41 PM~17076700
> *got the colors for the pedal car
> 
> the base color for the whole car , magenta pink
> ...


Wow those are Pretty Colors! Love the PURPLE! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2010, 10:38 PM~17082454
> *Wow those are Pretty Colors! Love the PURPLE!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 3 2010, 12:02 AM~17082587
> *:cheesy:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


Lol! You Starting that again? Danny is gunna get you! Lol :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey guys dont listen to that Down By Law dude. His moms picked him up some food and its looks to be right up his alley 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 08:21 PM~17081313
> *well im shooting the pearl on the roof tomorrow , and once im done ama try to base the pedal car
> :drama:  :ninja: are u two done ....just say u wana hold hands  dbl  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I'm working today but should be out @ 3PM

I'll hit you


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 3 2010, 09:37 AM~17084860
> *I'm working today but should be out @ 3PM
> 
> I'll hit you
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 03:01 AM~17083617
> *Hey guys dont listen to that Down By Law dude. His moms picked him up some food and its looks to be right up his alley
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 09:47 AM~17084904
> *:0
> *


I meant hit you up :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

CHAWPS KEEP ME UPDATED ON THE 7TRE HOMIE.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 3 2010, 06:12 PM~17087394
> *CHAWPS KEEP ME UPDATED ON THE 7TRE HOMIE.
> *



:biggrin: i gotta post the pics i just sent out :biggrin: FLAKED LIKE A MUTHA


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 3 2010, 09:21 PM~17088764
> *SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!
> *



heres a sneak peak :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

got acces to a spray boot now :cheesy:  










ready to get striped and leafed on monday


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Chawps lets keep it on the DL wut u think?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 3 2010, 10:11 PM~17089116
> *Chawps lets keep it on the DL wut u think?
> *


 :0 :yes: uffin: thats it till its DONE :biggrin: fucking teaser :wow:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 2 2010, 11:41 AM~17076700
> *got the colors for the pedal car
> 
> the base color for the whole car , magenta pink
> ...


ey bro is this paint good???
you know if omni got a color chart or website?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 3 2010, 10:33 PM~17089319
> *ey bro is this paint good???
> you know if omni got a color chart or website?
> *



omni is pretty good , omni plus is really good on the metallics for blends shit i use it all the time , its still a ppg product so  i dont have a site but when i do ill let u know , ill ask at the paint store on mon


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 09:58 PM~17089024
> *got acces to a spray boot now  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Chawps :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 10:37 PM~17089356
> *omni is pretty good , omni plus is really good on the metallics for blends  shit i use it all the time , its still a ppg product so   i dont have a site  but when i do ill let u know , ill ask at the paint store on mon
> *


yup ive used their clear n loved it,
yup if it says PPG it gotta be good


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 3 2010, 10:41 PM~17089394
> *yup ive used their clear n loved it,
> yup if it says PPG it gotta be good
> *


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 10:44 PM~17089424
> *
> *


TTT 4 chawps,its hard to come up in a game that has REAL good competition


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 3 2010, 10:47 PM~17089459
> *TTT 4 chawps,its hard to come up in a game that has REAL good competition
> *



it is but dont think about it that way , do it kuz u love to do it ,  if anything we all in the game together.... there is alot of great painters though and its safe to say i owe alot to them especially those who took me under they're wing and showed me a thing or two ...


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 11:00 PM~17089571
> *it is but dont think about it that way , do it kuz u love to do it ,   if anything we all in the game together....  there is alot of great painters though and its safe to say i owe alot to them  especially  those who took me under they're wing and showed me a thing or two ...
> *


true im new 2 the game in No-Cal ,im trying real hard to do good work to get myself out there


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17089591
> *true im new 2 the game in No-Cal ,im trying real hard to do good work to get myself out there
> *



takes time ...dont be skuuuuuuurd


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 11:08 PM~17089642
> *takes time ...dont be skuuuuuuurd
> *


nope never scared im 19 so i guess people wont take me serious but ive done some sik work 2 back me up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Apr 3 2010, 10:50 PM~17088975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow! NICE!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

whats up homie nice work maybe we can do some bizz i need a car blocked off and a firewall and trucked shaved. lmk


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Sup Chawps :wave: Anything new with pedal car I can't wait to get it back hno: My daughters bugging to get it put together...she's ready to roll out :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Apr 3 2010, 11:14 PM~17089709
> *nope never scared im 19 so i guess people wont take me serious but ive done some sik work 2 back me up
> *


GOT PICS???


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Any updated pics of the 73?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Apr 4 2010, 09:20 AM~17091768
> *whats up homie nice work maybe we can do some bizz i need a car blocked off and a firewall and trucked shaved. lmk
> *



:0 :cheesy: sho can do :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Apr 4 2010, 12:36 PM~17093151
> *Any updated pics of the 73?
> *


just these from last night the rest is secret till the homie busts it out


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 4 2010, 12:42 PM~17093191
> *just these from last night the rest is secret till the homie busts it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: came out clean foo :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2010, 03:01 AM~17083617
> *Hey guys dont listen to that Down By Law dude. His moms picked him up some food and its looks to be right up his alley
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


looks like something you pulled outta yo ass, you got anymore putos in there :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 4 2010, 09:48 AM~17091941
> *Sup Chawps :wave: Anything new with pedal car I can't wait to get it back hno: My daughters bugging to get it put together...she's ready to roll out :biggrin:
> *



i was gonna base it today but i gotta go to some easting thinggie , but its ready for paint first thing in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 4 2010, 01:18 PM~17093449
> *looks like something you pulled outta yo ass, you got anymore putos in there :0
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 4 2010, 01:20 PM~17093468
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 4 2010, 12:20 PM~17093461
> *i was gonna base it today but i gotta go to some easting thinggie , but its ready for paint first thing in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good Chawps...post pics of the progress


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
You've come a long way homie from models to cars. Just a bigger canvas to do what you do. :biggrin: Work looks dope.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> just these from last night the rest is secret till the homie busts it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Anything new hno:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice work homie!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 4 2010, 10:42 PM~17093191
> *just these from last night the rest is secret till the homie busts it out
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Apr 4 2010, 11:40 PM~17098095
> *:thumbsup:
> You've come a long way homie from models to cars. Just a bigger canvas to do what you do.  :biggrin: Work looks dope.
> *



models did help :happysad: especially on the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres a few progres pics of the pedal car 


















all taped and ready for colors :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 7 2010, 05:06 AM~17120953
> *heres a few progres pics of the pedal car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 7 2010, 07:06 AM~17120953
> *heres a few progres pics of the pedal car
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's gunna be Awesome! I Want One!!! I would so Pedal Around in That Lol :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 7 2010, 06:06 PM~17126303
> *Wow that's gunna be Awesome! I Want One!!! I would so Pedal Around in That Lol  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 07:08 PM~17127666
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 7 2010, 05:06 PM~17126303
> *Wow that's gunna be Awesome! I Want One!!! I would so Pedal Around in That Lol  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :wow: :boink: :run: :naughty: :yes: :nicoderm: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good bro, keep us posted !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

COME & PICKUP SERENA'S PEDAL CAR TO FINISH IT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 8 2010, 08:21 AM~17132913
> *COME & PICKUP SERENA'S PEDAL CAR TO FINISH IT
> *


 :cheesy: bout time , nikka its been like three years :angry:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 8 2010, 05:44 AM~17132397
> *
> 
> [img]
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 8 2010, 09:51 AM~17133151
> *:cheesy:  bout time , nikka its been like three years  :angry:
> *


when you first started coming around


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

WUTZ THE UPDATE CHAWPER??? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 8 2010, 07:37 AM~17132368
> *:0  :wow:  :boink:  :run:  :naughty:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 8 2010, 07:44 AM~17132397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously You're Gunna Do One for ME Right!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2010, 04:11 PM~17136787
> *Seriously You're Gunna Do One for ME Right!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Chawps u are the man!!! Big Pimpin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chawps is the man....stopped by earlier to check out his work... He's definalty doin the damn thing!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait to see it all finished.. That 73 is looking bad ass too!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73+Apr 8 2010, 01:52 PM~17135676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes: :boink: :naughty:  :tongue: :happysad: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 9 2010, 06:43 AM~17142951
> *well chavo came and did his thing and its ready for paint sat morning
> :yes:  :boink:  :naughty:    :tongue:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 8 2010, 07:44 AM~17132397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:420:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 9 2010, 07:43 AM~17142951
> *well chavo came and did his thing and its ready for paint sat morning
> :yes:  :boink:  :naughty:    :tongue:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Lol Why do you always do that to my Replies Lol You're so Crazy! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2010, 05:47 PM~17147455
> *Lol Why do you always do that to my Replies Lol You're so Crazy!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:naughty: :boink:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

73 is comig out nice


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 10 2010, 02:09 PM~17152945
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG That's Worse I'd rather have Smileys LMAO!!!!  :happysad:  :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 10 2010, 01:09 PM~17152945
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ALL YOU CHAWPS!!!!! :twak: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 10 2010, 04:33 PM~17153985
> *  73 is comig out nice
> *


THANKS, MY 73 IS COMING OUT CLEAN. CHAWPS IS DOING HIS THANG. AND HE IS STAYING IN THE GAME!!! :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 10 2010, 06:06 PM~17154473
> *
> 
> THANKS, MY 73 IS COMING OUT CLEAN. CHAWPS IS DOING HIS THANG. AND HE IS STAYING IN THE GAME!!!  :wow:
> *



just gotta cut and buff and of course put all the chrome together :biggrin: im tired :420: gotta finish the pedal car


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2010, 05:47 PM~17147455
> *Lol Why do you always do that to my Replies Lol You're so Crazy!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 u gave me the :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 10 2010, 10:28 PM~17156080
> *:0  :0  :0   u gave me the  :cheesy:  :naughty:
> *


Lmao! :happysad: :cheesy:  You are so Crazy!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey when it's done You or the Owner gunna Post Pics of the Pedal Car in the Post Your Rides Forum under the Pedal Car Fest Right?  :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 11 2010, 03:57 PM~17161158
> *Hey when it's done You or the Owner gunna Post Pics of the Pedal Car in the Post Your Rides Forum under the Pedal Car Fest Right?   :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 11 2010, 11:00 PM~17164890
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Cool! Can't Wait! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 10 2010, 09:28 PM~17156080
> *:0  :0  :0  u gave me the
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 12 2010, 03:47 PM~17171106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 12 2010, 03:47 PM~17171106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :ninja:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 13 2010, 06:31 AM~17176921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :ninja:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

What's crakin Chawps? What's new at the shop?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 14 2010, 06:06 PM~17194512
> *What's crakin Chawps? What's new at the shop?
> *



sneak peak until the homie posts pics


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 01:28 PM~17202399
> *sneak peak until the homie posts pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: look at that big ass oil spill under the car.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2010, 12:30 PM~17202422
> *:wow: look at that big ass oil spill under the car.
> *



its water from when the car got cleared wey :angry: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 01:32 PM~17202447
> *its water from when the car got cleared wey  :angry:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


oh ok then.cool. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2010, 12:30 PM~17202422
> *:wow: look at that big ass oil spill under the car.
> *


the car took a shit when he saw Danny with the spray gun :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 12:28 PM~17202399
> *sneak peak until the homie posts pics
> 
> 
> ...


When you coming to LA so you can paint my car at KustomBuilders house :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2010, 01:30 PM~17202422
> *:wow: look at that big ass oil spill under the car.
> *


WHAT KIND OF RIDE YOU BUILDING?


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 12:28 PM~17202399
> *sneak peak until the homie posts pics
> 
> 
> ...


Chawps who's ride is that?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2010, 04:31 PM~17204749
> *WHAT KIND OF RIDE YOU BUILDING?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :drama:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 15 2010, 06:41 PM~17206022
> *Chawps who's ride is that?
> *



heard u getting some wheels done too :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 12:28 PM~17202399
> *sneak peak until the homie posts pics
> 
> 
> ...


dam, could have at least brought you some new wheels..those are curbed pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 15 2010, 10:11 PM~17208612
> *dam, could have at least brought you some new wheels..those are curbed pretty good :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: they for the mean time  the real d's are for the shows :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 10:19 PM~17208719
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    :angry:  they for the mean time    the real d's are for the shows  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 15 2010, 04:31 PM~17204749
> *WHAT KIND OF RIDE YOU BUILDING?
> *


 :drama: hno: 



hes building a chopper


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 16 2010, 02:31 PM~17213672
> *:drama:  hno:
> hes building a chopper
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2010, 09:29 PM~17208051
> *heard u getting some wheels done too  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


YEAH THE HOMIE CHAWPS IS DOING THEM UP :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

A HOMIE, YOU KNOW I DONT COME OVER HERE TO MUCH ,BUT DAMN CHAWPS YOUR SHIT IS REALLY TIGHT ....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 16 2010, 10:00 PM~17217818
> *A HOMIE, YOU KNOW I DONT COME OVER HERE TO MUCH ,BUT DAMN CHAWPS YOUR SHIT IS REALLY TIGHT ....
> *



thx man , it aint all that im just starting :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17217992
> *thx man , it aint all that im just starting  :happysad:
> *


well, your doing pretty good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 17 2010, 01:15 AM~17218849
> *well, your doing pretty good
> *


X2! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

X1000


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

WUTZ UP CHAWPS HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE . WUTZ THE UPDATE??????????????


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17217992
> *thx man , it aint all that im just starting  :happysad:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT
great work homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17227120
> *WUTZ UP CHAWPS HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE . WUTZ THE UPDATE??????????????
> *



its been like 3 days nikka u make it sound like months  ....bout to restart back on the 73 ......nice and ready for me to buff  and PUT BACK TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 07:46 AM~17269053
> *its been like 3 days nikka u make it sound like months   ....bout to restart back  on the 73 ......nice and ready for me to buff    and PUT BACK TOGETHER  :biggrin:
> *


CHALE, MORE LIKE 3 WEEKS.. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: BUT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 22 2010, 07:56 AM~17269119
> *CHALE, MORE LIKE 3 WEEKS..  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  BUT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME..
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: mamon :biggrin: ..... get all the chrome ready


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 22 2010, 08:56 AM~17269119
> *CHALE, MORE LIKE 3 WEEKS..  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  BUT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Chawps


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 22 2010, 12:44 PM~17271621
> *Sup Chawps
> *



at the crib .....this weather got me all fucked up ...sick wey ..ama do some wet sanding on the73 in a while if u around my hood sat cruise by,,,,,,bbq nikka :biggrin: shhhhhhhhhh  :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chawps you finish the pedal car yet?? Need it back homie so we can put it together for the next show. I need to get my caprice to you sometime this week.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

yesuuuuuur stop by tomorrow sfter work


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 01:18 PM~17271986
> *at the crib .....this weather got me all fucked up ...sick wey ..ama do some wet sanding on the73 in a while  if u around my hood sat cruise by,,,,,,bbq nikka  :biggrin: shhhhhhhhhh    :happysad:
> *


chilling at home too, i had the day off....Sat is cool after work. Wifey having a babyshower and I don't want to be here :biggrin: 

hit me up, you have my number...


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 09:13 AM~17269799
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  mamon  :biggrin: .....  get all the chrome ready
> *


I GOT EVERY PIECE OF CHROME REDONE AND READY. JUST WAITING ON YOUR
SLACKING ASS CHAWPS :biggrin: JK DONT TAKE IT OUT ON THE 7TRAY.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Are You Done with the Pedal Car Yet? :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chawps give me a call when you get a chance..I'll stop by tomorrow after work


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 22 2010, 08:26 PM~17275918
> *Chawps give me a call when you get a chance..I'll stop by tomorrow after work
> *


i dont have a phone right now i lost it :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:  



yes again :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 07:12 AM~17279001
> *i dont have a phone right now i lost it  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> yes again  :angry:
> *


no bueno :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 PM~17275885
> *Are You Done with the Pedal Car Yet?  :happysad:
> *


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 06:12 AM~17279001
> *i dont have a phone right now i lost it  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> yes again  :angry:
> *


what service do you have? I got an old phone sitting around my house


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 23 2010, 12:14 PM~17281353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fucker ...u know i link this page to other sites  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :nosad:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 23 2010, 12:14 PM~17281353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
CHAWPS HAS THE GROUPIES ON THIS THREAD
!!! YOU ARE THE MAN..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 07:12 AM~17279001
> *i dont have a phone right now i lost it  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> yes again  :angry:
> *


What time tomorrow Chawps?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 23 2010, 01:14 PM~17281353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the Hell! I Like the Peanut M a M's Lmao! :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2010, 07:38 PM~17285322
> *What the Hell! I Like the Peanut M a M's Lmao! :tongue:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought this was a paint thread :dunno: :dunno: :ninja: :sprint: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 23 2010, 10:01 PM~17285484
> *I thought this was a paint thread :dunno:  :dunno:  :ninja:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :drama:
> *


I Know Right! Lol :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

blend job on my homies caddy .....rodriguez and i both painted the car  








as u can c just the hood and driver side quarter , the car has been blended before 


















looks good in the booth but outside its a different story  








after two tries couldnt match the 17 year old paint  , we color matched it with the machine , and no luck , here were 10 alternatives for this color :uh: , the quarter came out good








best thing to do is give the whole car a bath


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

painted all the moldings and wheels


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i borrowed these pic's :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

looks good Chawps....now finish the pedal car so my daughter can show it off at the Fuego :biggrin: show this sunday


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 26 2010, 08:00 AM~17304044
> *looks good Chawps....now finish the pedal car so my daughter can show it off at the Fuego :biggrin:  show this sunday
> *



text me the color on the rest of the pieces u took over


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 AM~17304004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean, you should've thrown some patterns on that shit :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 AM~17304004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good Chawps


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17306998
> *looks clean, you should've thrown some patterns on that shit :biggrin:
> *


yup!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2010, 08:54 AM~17304004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Pretty Good for Just a Solid Color! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

TTT for the homie Chawps....doin it big in AZ :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 26 2010, 12:52 PM~17306998
> *looks clean, you should've thrown some patterns on that shit :biggrin:
> *



i almost did but the homie wants a solid car


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 27 2010, 05:52 AM~17315704
> *i almost did but the homie wants a solid car
> *


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO START PUTTIN MY -SEVEN THREE- TOGETHER WHEN ITS DONE SOMEDAY. BUT ITS KOO IM NOT TRYING TO RUSH. SHIT COMES OUT BETTER WHEN YOU DONT. DO YOUR THANG CHAWPS..


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 27 2010, 10:22 AM~17317713
> *CANT WAIT TO START PUTTIN MY -SEVEN THREE- TOGETHER WHEN ITS DONE SOMEDAY. BUT ITS KOO IM NOT TRYING TO RUSH. SHIT COMES OUT BETTER WHEN YOU DONT. DO YOUR THANG CHAWPS..
> *


AINT NO BODY PUTTING CHAWPS ON BLAST. THATS HOW WE BULLSHIT AROUND. SO WHO EVER TEXT HIM AND SAID I PUT HIM ON BLAST GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT.. ANYWAYS LIKE I SAID DO YOUR THANG CHAWPS. KEEP THE RIDE AS LONG AS YOU NEED.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 27 2010, 11:07 AM~17318186
> *AINT NO BODY PUTTING CHAWPS ON BLAST. THATS HOW WE BULLSHIT AROUND. SO WHO EVER TEXT HIM AND SAID I PUT HIM ON BLAST GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT.. ANYWAYS LIKE I SAID DO YOUR THANG CHAWPS. KEEP THE RIDE AS LONG AS YOU NEED.
> *


I've had my car in paint for over 2 years :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 27 2010, 10:07 AM~17318186
> *AINT NO BODY PUTTING CHAWPS ON BLAST. THATS HOW WE BULLSHIT AROUND. SO WHO EVER TEXT HIM AND SAID I PUT HIM ON BLAST GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT.. ANYWAYS LIKE I SAID DO YOUR THANG CHAWPS. KEEP THE RIDE AS LONG AS YOU NEED.
> *


More drama in the Chawps paint thread :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 11:38 AM~17318496
> *I've had my car in paint for over 2 years :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :dunno:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

CHAWPS LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN KEEP MY CAR FOR 5 YEARS :biggrin: BUT I DONT THINK YOU NEED IT THAT LONG TO DO A BAD PAINT JOB. LET ME KNOW WHO THE RATA IS ?????


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 27 2010, 01:11 PM~17319384
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :dunno:
> *


look in the Patterns by Vicious thread.....it's a caddy frame


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Apr 27 2010, 11:07 AM~17318186
> *AINT NO BODY PUTTING CHAWPS ON BLAST. THATS HOW WE BULLSHIT AROUND. SO WHO EVER TEXT HIM AND SAID I PUT HIM ON BLAST GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT.. ANYWAYS LIKE I SAID DO YOUR THANG CHAWPS. KEEP THE RIDE AS LONG AS YOU NEED.
> *



:biggrin: can i have it :happysad: :biggrin: jk we gonna add more leafing anfd then will put it together  THIS CAR IS VEGAS BOUND !!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 27 2010, 11:38 AM~17318496
> *I've had my car in paint for over 2 years :biggrin:
> *



ive seen it that muuuufuka is haaaard


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 27 2010, 03:13 PM~17320697
> *ive seen it that muuuufuka is haaaard
> *


thanks!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

CHAWPS WTF CAN A NICCA GET A PAINT JOB WUS CRAKIN :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

The pedal will be sporting it's new Chawps style paint job on sunday at the fuegos car show :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Apr 28 2010, 12:13 PM~17331092
> *CHAWPS WTF CAN A NICCA GET A PAINT JOB WUS CRAKIN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 28 2010, 12:33 PM~17331265
> *The pedal will be sporting it's new Chawps style paint job on sunday at the fuegos car show :biggrin:
> *


post pics, I'll be at Unity gig


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 28 2010, 03:26 PM~17332314
> *post pics, I'll be at Unity gig
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 28 2010, 01:33 PM~17331265
> *The pedal will be sporting it's new Chawps style paint job on sunday at the fuegos car show :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  Can't Wait To See The Completely Chawped Out Pedal Car!!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 28 2010, 01:26 PM~17332314
> *post pics, I'll be at Unity gig
> *


You know this  :biggrin:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i gotta post the nice pics as soon as rooster brings back the car to buff it and shit i didnt get to take a pic after clear ... :happysad: done by rodrigues and i again , and chavo :happysad: 




























chavo doing his thing :cheesy: 



























even did the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

MUCH PROPS CHAWPS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@May 1 2010, 09:27 PM~17362529
> *MUCH PROPS CHAWPS!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: sooooooooooo when do we get chavo back to do some more shit nikka :angry: :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this weeks project at rodriguez and chawps shop 









two tone with a lil som som  gotta call up chavo again


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 1 2010, 11:41 PM~17363118
> *this weeks project at rodriguez and chawps shop
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Nikka the pedal car looks fuckin tight wey...now that it's put together...save some room for the caprice wey


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 1 2010, 10:50 PM~17363195
> *Nikka the pedal car looks fuckin tight wey...now that it's put together...save some room for the caprice wey
> *


 :cheesy: u aint ready :biggrin: .....nikka bring that muuufuka already


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 1 2010, 09:32 PM~17362567
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin: sooooooooooo when do we get chavo back to do some more shit nikka  :angry:  :happysad:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE ON IT CHAWPER. YOU LET ME KNOW.. :twak: :guns: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the pedal car straight from the CHAWP SHOP :biggrin: 





































My daughter was very happy with it.....she took best special entry at the Fuego de mayo show :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Chawps next up my Caprice :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'll post up some better pics later :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's what the pedal car used to look like when I got it


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a couple better pics of the pedal car :biggrin: You the man CHAWPS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 3 2010, 04:00 PM~17376075
> *Here's the pedal car straight from the CHAWP SHOP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love It! Aww She's so Cute Repin in front of Her Pedal Car lol! You know she's gunna expect a Pimped out Ride for her Sweet 16th B-day Right lol I know I would lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

My daughter was very happy with it.....she took best special entry at the Fuego de mayo show :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Chawps next up my Caprice :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'll post up some better pics later :biggrin:

thats a very nice picture man im glad she liked it :thumbsup: 




well here it is man :cheesy: u aint ready for this :nicoderm: the color u picked is gonna look sick too  
late then a muuuuufuka but it got here :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 4 2010, 05:27 AM~17384902
> *
> 
> My daughter was very happy with it.....she took best special entry at the Fuego de mayo show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks Chawps next up my Caprice :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 4 2010, 12:25 PM~17388485
> *Do your thing Chawps....I expect to see some progress pics soon :biggrin: But don't show them everything...i wanna keep them haterz guessing what were gonna do
> *


U got haterz already??? :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 4 2010, 06:48 PM~17392156
> *U got haterz already??? :dunno:
> *


No not that I know of...but i'm sure I will when I bust it out for the first time :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 4 2010, 10:02 PM~17395261
> *No not that I know of...but i'm sure I will when I bust it out for the first time :yes:  :yes:
> *


Naaa, jus roll it proud!!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 5 2010, 01:05 PM~17400768
> *Naaa, jus roll it proud!!
> *



I sure will be when I can hit the streets :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 5 2010, 07:47 PM~17404039
> *I sure will be when I can hit the streets :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



some before shots before i do all the body ....well i already started by taking the inch of bondo some one put on there


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 6 2010, 06:35 AM~17407971
> *some before shots before i do all the body ....well i already started  by taking the inch of bondo some one put on there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

silverado we just got done with  truck was all beat up paint chippin and shit  

shaved door handles ...



































bed liner 



































..... 
next two tone truck painting it today


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 06:40 AM~17417707
> *silverado we just got done with    truck was all beat up paint chippin and shit
> 
> shaved door handles ...
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 08:40 AM~17417707
> *silverado we just got done with    truck was all beat up paint chippin and shit
> 
> shaved door handles ...
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

looking good.might have to bring you down to houston to do some work.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chawps is starting to blow up! I had a couple of people see the pedal car and ask who painted it...i told them about Chawps. Sound's like some more biz for the Homie :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@May 7 2010, 10:29 PM~17424751
> *looking good.might have to bring you down to houston to do some work.
> *


X5 then he can Stop off in Dallas 1st lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2010, 10:56 PM~17425544
> *X5 then he can Stop off in Dallas 1st lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 u know it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 7 2010, 10:53 PM~17425515
> *Chawps is starting to blow up! I had a couple of people see the pedal car and ask who painted it...i told them  about Chawps. Sound's like some more biz for the Homie :biggrin:
> *



its all thanks to all the ppl behind me man , i gotta thank u the customers and a - town for theyre support , they opened many doors for me oh and not giving up on a muufuka , i came a long ways in a short time ,marinate u know what im talking bout :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chawps anything new on the Landau yet???? :x:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 10:28 PM~17425846
> *its all thanks to all the ppl behind me man , i gotta thank u the customers and  a - town for theyre support , they opened many doors for me  oh and not giving up on a muufuka , i came a long ways in a short time ,marinate u know what im talking bout  :happysad:
> *



I got u Chawps...there will be many more cars heading your way from Identity CC and other friends of mine :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 8 2010, 05:59 PM~17429861
> *Chawps anything new on the Landau yet???? :x:
> *



yeah but no pics  , well i sent u a couple :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 8 2010, 12:18 AM~17425755
> *u know it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

To The Top for the homie Chawps :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

sup homie


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 AM~17304004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pretty clean paint job chawps


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

What's new at the Chawp Shop?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i just uploaded 3 pics ill post more later  

body was done by wax, paint by santiago , leafing and stripping by chavo,


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 15 2010, 01:50 PM~17498921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Chawps it's between these 2 colors homie let me know what u think  

Atomic Orange










Sun Burst Orange


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@May 16 2010, 06:55 PM~17508854
> *Chawps it's between these 2 colors homie let me know what u think
> 
> Atomic Orange
> ...



get ready to sit down once i tell u how expensive them corvette colors are hno: hno: hno: 

i price out the 3 stage paint and for that corvette color u might as well shoot kandy  the base is 500 and the pearl is 3 and only on dbc ill post pics of the body in primer this week 

the cavalier color looks tight too...i still have a sample of that color :cheesy:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

ok then the cavalier color then...it looks good too


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2010, 12:38 PM~17516338
> *get ready to sit down  once i tell u how expensive them corvette colors are  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> i price out the 3 stage paint and for that corvette color u might as well shoot kandy    the base is 500 and the pearl is 3 and only on  dbc ill post pics of the body in primer this week
> ...


pay the cost to be the boss :biggrin:  

I've spent over 6 g's just in material alone.....


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 03:27 PM~17518125
> *pay the cost to be the boss :biggrin:
> 
> I've spent over 6 g's just in material alone.....
> *



baller :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@May 17 2010, 05:59 PM~17519667
> *baller :biggrin:
> *


in a span of 3 years :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 05:27 PM~17519940
> *in a span of 3 years :biggrin:
> *



I would spend the money if I was gonna wait a couple years to break out my car. I'm trying to have my car out sometime this year.. Do your thing Termite can't wait to see what your ride looks like when it's done :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 17 2010, 03:27 PM~17518125
> *pay the cost to be the boss :biggrin:
> 
> I've spent over 6 g's just in material alone.....
> *



:0 :0 :0 dispensa  ... :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2010, 09:50 PM~17523577
> *:0  :0  :0  dispensa   ... :biggrin:
> *


His shit still is not done :uh: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 18 2010, 07:02 AM~17525428
> *His shit still is not done  :uh:  :wow:
> *


paint prison :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 18 2010, 07:27 AM~17526162
> *paint prison :biggrin:
> *


Garage :biggrin: queen!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 18 2010, 09:38 AM~17526853
> *Garage :biggrin:  queen!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 18 2010, 09:38 AM~17526853
> *Garage :biggrin:  queen!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks for the hook up Chawps!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 07:26 PM~17545157
> *thanks for the hook up Chawps!
> *



yo no se nada lol


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 20 2010, 12:59 AM~17548660
> *yo no se nada lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

IT WAS THE LAY IT LOW PARTS AD TERMITE :biggrin: I JUST THOUGHT IT WOULD BE FASTER IF CHAWPS CALL YOU UP. SO THANKS CHAWPS  LUNCH IS ON ME ON FRIDAY


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@May 20 2010, 07:52 AM~17549830
> *IT WAS THE LAY IT LOW PARTS AD TERMITE  :biggrin: I JUST THOUGHT IT WOULD BE FASTER IF CHAWPS CALL YOU UP. SO THANKS CHAWPS    LUNCH IS ON ME ON FRIDAY
> *



dont forget the horchata :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73+May 20 2010, 07:52 AM~17549830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

YOU KNOW IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

nice work, keep doin your thing


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by counterfit69_@May 20 2010, 07:13 PM~17555944
> *nice work, keep doin your thing
> *



thanks


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

tight work up in here.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2010, 08:47 AM~17569866
> *thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Truck!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

rooster finally brought the car back yesterday to buff it and put it back together  























































i like this pic  




















NEEEEEEXT :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> i gotta post the nice pics as soon as rooster brings back the car to buff it and shit i didnt get to take a pic after clear ... :happysad: done by rodrigues and i again , and chavo :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17637797
> *rooster finally brought the car back yesterday to buff it and put it back together
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damn that guy gets sick with the striping. Nice car. :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

NO SWIRLS  took some practice but i got it down!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 29 2010, 12:05 AM~17638100
> *NO SWIRLS    took some practice but i  got it down!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> rooster finally brought the car back yesterday to buff it and put it back together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 28 2010, 11:05 PM~17638100
> *NO SWIRLS    took some practice but i  got it down!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 28 2010, 11:20 PM~17637797
> *rooster finally brought the car back yesterday to buff it and put it back together
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 29 2010, 12:05 AM~17638100
> *NO SWIRLS    took some practice but i  got it down!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:   :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

U GET DWN HOMIE NICE WRK..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17674204
> *
> *


i gotta post new updates on the landau.....we put it all back together and alligned everything already :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 28 2010, 11:05 PM~17638100
> *NO SWIRLS    took some practice but i  got it down!
> 
> 
> ...


you still gonna paint my duece for free right? :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 2 2010, 01:13 PM~17676522
> *you still gonna paint my duece for free right? :biggrin:
> *


Like the homie Termite said " you got to pay the cost to be the boss"


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 2 2010, 12:12 PM~17675943
> *i gotta post new  updates on the landau.....we put it all back together  and alligned everything already  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :h5: :h5: :h5: Cant wait to see it all done :x: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chopped and screwed.. wut it dew homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 09:42 PM~17680857
> *chopped and screwed.. wut it dew homie
> *



aaaaaaaw cheeeet sup guy :cheesy: ,,sme o , putting final touches on the 73 and got the landau almost ready for paint and some patterns on the roof  will c how it turns out :biggrin: 


thanks for the propps fellas


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up Homie! Any more pics from the "Chawp Shop"


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Post some progress pics of my Landau Chawps....post some in my build thread too Nikka :biggrin: :ninja: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 3 2010, 11:35 PM~17692514
> *Post some progress pics of my Landau Chawps....post some in my build thread too Nikka :biggrin:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *



x2 I want to see it already!!!! And competition too! Huh Flaco! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 5 2010, 08:46 AM~17702510
> *x2 I want to see it already!!!! And competition too! Huh Flaco!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



We should be laying done the base color on saturday :biggrin: :x: :x: And have Chavo lay down the silverleaf :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Jun 5 2010, 09:14 PM~17705904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dam foo that shirt makes me look fat lol  ...tight pics wey  and the vit was tight too , u should make one when im paintinag and patterning out the box :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 5 2010, 10:40 PM~17706083
> *PAPPARAZZI  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17706221
> *:0  :cheesy:
> dam foo that shirt makes me look fat lol   ...tight pics wey    and the vit was tight too , u should make one when im paintinag and patterning out the box  :cheesy:
> *


that's the plan wey....thats why I want to be there when your doing that stuff :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks good bro!!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17706221
> *:0  :cheesy:
> dam foo that shirt makes me look fat lol   ...tight pics wey    and the vit was tight too , u should make one when im paintinag and patterning out the box  :cheesy:
> *


looks like you needed to take a shit while spraying :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

WUT UP BIG CHAWPER, WE WERE SOPPOSED TO POST PICS OF MY -SEVEN THREE- ALL FINISHED UP BUT PAPARAZZI IS RUINING OUR IDEA. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

CHAWPS DOING HIS THING :0 :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 7 2010, 09:58 PM~17722806
> *CHAWPS DOING HIS THING :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^




























repainted for the second time ....lets c long it takes that guy to fuck it up again


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17706221
> *:0  :cheesy:
> dam foo that shirt makes me look fat lol   ...tight pics wey    and the vit was tight too , u should make one when im paintinag and patterning out the box  :cheesy:
> *


yea blame it on da shirt huh


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 8 2010, 06:57 AM~17726035
> *:0  :0  :0   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> ...


That is what you call a good repeat customer....... :biggrin: Let him fuck it all up and you fix it again and get paid again.......


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 8 2010, 12:15 PM~17728226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there u go  :biggrin: ...mo $ mo $ mo $


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 7 2010, 08:58 PM~17722806
> *CHAWPS DOING HIS THING :0  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...



Nikka, you leavin' swirls... :twak: And don't burn that edge foo! :buttkick: 


Jk kiddin' Chawpz, NICE WORK CABRONE :wow:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

DAM CHAWPS!! EVERYTIME I GO OVER TO YOUR SHOP YOUR NEVER BUSY AND YOUR JUST BULLSHITTING. YOUR PUTTING OUT SOME WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Jun 9 2010, 11:19 AM~17738031
> *DAM CHAWPS!! EVERYTIME I GO OVER TO YOUR SHOP YOUR NEVER BUSY AND YOUR JUST BULLSHITTING. YOUR PUTTING OUT SOME WORK.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :no: :no: :no: :420: :420:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Chawps


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Up Homey! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jun 9 2010, 09:51 PM~17744567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup luna ...im still waiting for u to drop off the 6 fo :happysad: ...let me finish the box 1st :biggrin:


so many pics i wish i could post  .....SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Chawps.....I got your message...looks good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING ON THE WHEELS CHAWPER


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2010, 05:23 PM~17784074
> * GOOD LOOKING ON THE WHEELS CHAWPER
> 
> 
> ...


this mfer looks gooooood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2010, 02:23 PM~17784074
> * GOOD LOOKING ON THE WHEELS CHAWPER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 14 2010, 02:23 PM~17784074
> * GOOD LOOKING ON THE WHEELS CHAWPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK IT CHAWPER


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 09:24 AM~17792413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  .....well fuck the rest is off line till vegas guy  :happysad: whatever floats your boat ....good looking out on the pics


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ANY ONE NEED PATTERND OUT WHEELS 300 A SET 350 FLAKED 420 STRIPPED 

HIT ME UP kandy , any style patterns whatever  .......... 602 754 7205


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 15 2010, 01:25 PM~17794478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 10:24 AM~17792413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Fucking Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 15 2010, 07:55 PM~17797937
> *Wow Fucking Awesome!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


are u moist? :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 15 2010, 09:59 PM~17799636
> *are u moist? :cheesy:
> *



:angry:  ........... are u dbl ? :cheesy:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 15 2010, 11:47 PM~17800883
> *:angry:   ........... are u dbl ?  :cheesy:
> *


damn foo i didnt think you would be this slow :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

GET DOWN WITH YOUR BAD SELF CHAWPS!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

420 stripped huh... good number :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

whhels look nice bro


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rusty Shackleford_@Jun 15 2010, 09:59 PM~17799636
> *are u moist? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2010, 08:24 AM~17792413
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: Damn Chawps you out did yourself on those wheels..... that means mine are gonna look even better than that :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 16 2010, 09:53 PM~17809908
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  Damn Chawps you out did yourself on those wheels..... that means mine are not gonna look  better than that  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 16 2010, 09:16 PM~17810173
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 16 2010, 08:53 PM~17809908
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  Damn Chawps you out did yourself on those wheels..... that means mine are gonna look even better than that  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :dunno: :| :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks every one  ....and it dont stop


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

looks good bro, keep up the good work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 17 2010, 08:02 AM~17813268
> *looks good bro, keep up the good work
> *


X5! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Chawps PM sent.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 18 2010, 04:35 PM~17826972
> *Hey Chawps PM sent.
> *



picking up another car huuuuuuh :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 07:30 AM~17831093
> *picking up another car huuuuuuh  :cheesy:
> *



Chawps, Thanks for coming to pick up the car today man as I know it ended up being more trouble than anticipated. Was nice meeting you and cant wait to see what you do to the Pontiac.  J.


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

NIce work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:drama: :h5: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 19 2010, 05:35 PM~17834307
> *Chawps, Thanks for coming to pick up the car today man as I know it ended up being more trouble than anticipated. Was nice meeting you and cant wait to see what you do to the Pontiac.    J.
> *



god damn switch  ....it just had to break  .... it was nice meeting u too man , kool ass
guy.... although it was a hot day to be messing with the wiring we still got the car to the shop.... with a tow :biggrin: far drive but worth it 










man that thing is a life saver , :cheesy: here is how we ended up taking it  









this is gonna be a fun build  progress pics coming up ....laced roof with kandy patternd top


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 19 2010, 07:24 PM~17834835
> *:drama:  :h5:  :wave:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: sup holmes .... i wana c u doing something to that 69 caprice u got :cheesy: let me have it :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 10:09 PM~17835563
> *god damn switch   ....it just had to break   .... it was nice meeting u too man , kool ass
> guy.... although it was a hot day to be messing with the wiring we still got the car to the shop.... with a tow  :biggrin:  far drive but worth it
> 
> ...



 Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 19 2010, 09:14 PM~17835597
> 
> Nice! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]



u aint down !,,,,,,, :biggrin: come lace it up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17835613
> *u aint down !,,,,,,, :biggrin:  come lace it up
> *


 :uh: :wow: Yes Huh! Am Too! Ok you talked me into it lol!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 19 2010, 09:18 PM~17835635
> * :uh:  :wow: Yes Huh! Am Too! Ok you talked me into it lol!    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick Work  Chawper


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 10:25 PM~17835644
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Lol! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 09:09 PM~17835563
> *god damn switch   ....it just had to break   .... it was nice meeting u too man , kool ass
> guy.... although it was a hot day to be messing with the wiring we still got the car to the shop.... with a tow  :biggrin:  far drive but worth it
> 
> ...



I think it gonna look good shaved and laced, women look best when their shaved and wearing lace so why not cars? LOL. You right it was hot as hell today and that toggle switch chose a bad time to break. I think it just something simple to fix but way out here aint nothing simple (especially in the heat) as part stores are far away. I sent you a PM bout the lights.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 08:12 PM~17835583
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  sup holmes .... i wana c u doing something to that 69 caprice u got  :cheesy:  let me have it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: still got a lil more practiceing to do  :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 19 2010, 10:58 PM~17835882
> *:biggrin:  still got a lil more practiceing to do    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That's Cool!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 09:09 PM~17835563
> *god damn switch   ....it just had to break   .... it was nice meeting u too man , kool ass
> guy.... although it was a hot day to be messing with the wiring we still got the car to the shop.... with a tow  :biggrin:  far drive but worth it
> 
> ...


you pick up cars too :wow:
come pick up my duece its ready for the free paint job you were talking about :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 19 2010, 09:58 PM~17835882
> *:biggrin:  still got a lil more practiceing to do    :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 right click save :cheesy: i could use that on a real car  .... im telling u man if u can do it on models u can defineatly do that on a lifescale car  break out the spray guns


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 20 2010, 01:41 AM~17836847
> *you pick up cars too :wow:
> come pick up my duece its ready for the free paint job you were talking about :happysad:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: u aint down!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :wow:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

WHATS CRACKING LIL HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good Chawps!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

you do good work


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA+Jun 20 2010, 06:46 PM~17840770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 21 2010, 07:48 AM~17843969
> *sup man  :cheesy:  keeping it busy
> what it doooooooo termite
> thanks man
> *


same ol chit :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 21 2010, 10:30 AM~17844977
> *same ol chit :biggrin:
> *



i got me a coupe :biggrin: ......ama swap my 90 front end from my 4 door......your frame would look good on my caddy :happysad:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

CHAWPS....SUP BRO! I KNOW YOU ARE BUSY. WE NEED TO MAKE ARRANGEMENTS FOR MY 64!!!! I REALLY WANT IT DONE FOR VEGAS!!!
LETS REAL TALK SOON!!!

THANKS BRO!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 20 2010, 07:14 AM~17837632
> *:0  :0  :0  right click save  :cheesy:  i could use that on a real car   .... im telling u man if u can do it on models u can defineatly do that on a lifescale car    break out the spray guns
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 21 2010, 12:57 PM~17846165
> *i got me a coupe  :biggrin: ......ama swap my 90 front end from my 4 door......your frame would look good on my caddy  :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 21 2010, 12:57 PM~17846165
> *i got me a coupe  :biggrin: ......ama swap my 90 front end from my 4 door......your frame would look good on my caddy  :happysad:
> *


 :nono: NO YOUR NOT. YOU TOLD ME YOUR GONNA KEEP IT OG. MAKE UP YOUR MIND CHAWPER.


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

NICE COUPE :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 09:09 PM~17835563
> *god damn switch   ....it just had to break   .... it was nice meeting u too man , kool ass
> guy.... although it was a hot day to be messing with the wiring we still got the car to the shop.... with a tow  :biggrin:  far drive but worth it
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see this one done!!!


Justin-az is a cool dude


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 21 2010, 12:57 PM~17846165
> *i got me a coupe  :biggrin: ......ama swap my 90 front end from my 4 door......your frame would look good on my caddy  :happysad:
> *


Yea? What year? I should be done with it early next year....have another caddy coming out sometime this year


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jun 21 2010, 09:52 PM~17851457
> *Cant wait to see this one done!!!
> Justin-az is a cool dude
> *


...and everone thinks hes a cop :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 21 2010, 11:40 PM~17852245
> *...and everone thinks hes a cop :0  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :wow: :wow: :uh: I ain't no cop for sure. :nono: :banghead: If I am a cop I sure wish they'd start paying me already so could finish the Pontiac and start my next planned project


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jun 22 2010, 12:00 AM~17852353
> *:uh:  :wow:  :wow:  :uh: I ain't no cop for sure.  :nono: :banghead:  If I am a cop I sure wish they'd start paying me already so could finish the Pontiac and start my next planned project
> *


muy chigon el cop


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 20 2010, 08:22 AM~17837674
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  u aint down!
> *


still need alittle more cash and a way of getting it there :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 22 2010, 12:03 AM~17852368
> *muy chigon el cop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 20 2010, 03:37 PM~17839555
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Jun 22 2010, 12:03 AM~17852368
> *muy chigon el cop
> *


hey this is not the ''az paisa side'' homes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2010, 02:48 PM~17847005
> *CHAWPS....SUP BRO! I KNOW YOU ARE BUSY. WE NEED TO MAKE ARRANGEMENTS FOR MY 64!!!! I REALLY WANT IT DONE FOR VEGAS!!!
> LETS REAL TALK SOON!!!
> 
> ...



as long as the car is here before september  .... i dont like being rushed but your car shouldnt take that long anyways


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73+Jun 21 2010, 06:17 PM~17848891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 texting me while at work :scrutinize: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 23 2010, 07:40 AM~17864555
> *u sure drove like one  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  sharp corners , fast and furious driving i was like  hno:      lol og ass nikka
> *


I thought I was driving safe with you in the car, didn't even once slide into a curve. :biggrin: Oughta see me when I'm late to get to the soccer field, then I be drifting. :biggrin: :biggrin: You know though amazingly Ive never gotten a ticket in that yellow car but got stopped in El Mirage for going 3 miles over speed limit in the Ventura. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps,

I started a build thread for the car at link below so if you take any pictures please forward them to me so can put them on the thread. Also, I linked my thread back here to your CHAWP SHOP thread as well. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17867601


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 23 2010, 08:40 AM~17864555
> *texting me while at work :scrutinize:    :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


:wow: And!  You do too lol!  :tongue: :run:  :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: BAD ASS WORK BRO!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jun 23 2010, 04:38 PM~17868819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

ke rollo compita


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 23 2010, 04:38 PM~17868819
> *:wow: And!  You do too lol!   :tongue:      :run:    :biggrin:
> *


i want nudes too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 25 2010, 01:08 PM~17886620
> *i want nudes too
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:  ok ill send u some pics of me in the nude   :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jun 24 2010, 06:36 PM~17879333
> *ke rollo compita
> *



same o same o staying busy ,,,, sometimes too busy :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 25 2010, 03:13 PM~17887612
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:   ok ill send u some pics of me in the nude      :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i havent received a pm


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 25 2010, 03:17 PM~17887646
> *i havent received a pm
> *


lol q - vo gordo :biggrin: ......... u first


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 25 2010, 03:13 PM~17887612
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:   ok ill send u some pics of me in the nude      :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :wow: :run: :sprint: :barf: :barf: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Jun 25 2010, 02:08 PM~17886620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly Boys Lol! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:0 :wow: :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 27 2010, 11:27 AM~17898316
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


Awesome Video! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 27 2010, 11:27 AM~17898316
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


  GONNA BE NICE WHEN ALL SAID AND DONE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 28 2010, 06:49 AM~17905180
> * GONNA BE NICE WHEN ALL SAID AND DONE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jun 27 2010, 09:27 AM~17898316
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## SHREK LOCON (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

hno: :banghead: The suspense is killing me :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 3 2010, 06:34 PM~17954696
> *hno:  :banghead: The suspense is killing me :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Chawps,

Hows the Pontiac doing? I ordered the headlights , exhaust manifold and a rear bumper so will be bringing them there as they arrive.

Justin


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy 4th of July! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

where you at Chawps? I'm off today


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps,

Check your PM. I went to mechanics house today after visiting your shop and sent you a MSG about it.

Justin


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Here you go ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















































































And it still aint done...still gotta do the patterns on the roof and trunk and some more gold leaf :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 7 2010, 08:08 PM~17987595
> *Here you go ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



bout time! :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17989223
> *bout time! :biggrin:
> *


I know huh? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good danny


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*

















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats poppin danny... !


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 8 2010, 01:06 PM~17993288
> *looks good danny
> *


X5! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 8 2010, 08:38 PM~17997974
> *X5! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


he was talkin about you  













































lol.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 9 2010, 11:32 AM~18002326
> *he was talkin about you
> lol.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue: Nuh uh Lol!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 9 2010, 08:40 PM~18007152
> * :tongue: Nuh uh Lol!
> *


are you moist? :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: ^^^^^^^^^ :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

blurry ass pic  




























:dunno: :biggrin: ....now the roof and trunk


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Chawps


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 13 2010, 10:14 AM~18034845
> *Looking good Chawps
> *



thanks termite :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


Looks damn good bro!.. ill be at the shop again today, you should stop by if you get a chance and chill out homie!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 AM~18034801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 09:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 09:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! Looks Sik Brother! :biggrin: Gona be a nice addition to the IDENTITY lineup!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


  lookn good


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 10:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


Whos the Negroe? :scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 11:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 13 2010, 12:08 PM~18036305
> *Sweet!!! Looks Sik Brother! :biggrin: Gona be a nice addition to the  IDENTITY lineup!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 10:16 AM~18034866
> *thanks termite  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 13 2010, 11:09 AM~18034801
> *blurry ass pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel and alex when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........

LUIS was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint 

man that guy could detail a car like new and fast i would trip out  but he was also a good worker , stayed late when needed and never asked questions he just worked 

it was all fun and laughs last night we were having a few cold ones from a hard days work , im jut glad my last memories with him were all smiles , he was a clown :biggrin: ,,,,and we will miss him


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 09:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


fuck sorry to hear that bro


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 07:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...



WTF! I'm sorry to hear that.... I can't believe something like that just happened there at the shop. That's crazy! It's a good thing you weren't there Chawps. My prayers will be with your homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 09:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


YOU ALREADY KNOW PERRO..I GOT YOU IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 08:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


Chawps my condolences to you and the family of Luis. This happened right there at the shop? What time? I know you probably haven't had time to think or plan but maybe you could hold a car wash or something at the shop to help the family.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Condolences to all of you and his family! :angel: I hope they catch these bastards!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 15 2010, 08:23 AM~18052425
> *Chawps my condolences to you and the family of Luis. This happened right there at the shop? What time? I know you probably haven't had time to think or plan but maybe you could hold a car wash or something at the shop.
> *


X2 Just Raffle off a custom paint job


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 08:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear Chawps!!! Thoughts and Prayers go out to the family! :angel: 
You know we got you if you need us Bro!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 08:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


I'm still in shock bro, its crazy I told you to come down and kick it with us and that happen while u were gone.. your homie is in our prayers and when you can find out what we can do to help his family...


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

RIP


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 08:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: sorry to hear that. May he ride in peace


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that doggy hit me up if you need anything. R.I.P.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 10:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


My blessings go out to his family and friends...sorry to hear this bro.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Bro,

Sorry to hear about this. We give you and his family our condolences.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 15 2010, 08:10 AM~18052304
> *i wana take a moment for our shop helper at the shop LUIS  as we called him EL SOLO .... he was gunned down last night at our shop , i was kicking itwith daniel  and alex  when this happened i left the shop and on my way back our shop was all taped up , no one knows what really happened yet , hopefully our shop re opens tomorrow ...........
> 
> LUIS  was trying to get into the custom world also , he did airbrushing and loved the low lows , i was gonna try to put some of his work out there , he's not the best but he did do some tight shit, he has a regal he wanted to build and paint
> ...


Wow, that is fucked up Chawps.

My prayers go out to his family and all of you.

-T


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SORRY TO HEAR BOUT WHAT HAPPEN BRO> R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i wana thank everyone for showing some love , we really appreciate that , we might hold something this weekend a reffle may be a good idea ....but back to business and all we can do is keep chawping it up ...................... THANKS EVERYONE ,


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 18 2010, 05:44 PM~18076870
> *i wana thank everyone for showing some love , we really appreciate that , we might hold something this weekend a reffle may be a good idea ....but back to business and all  we can do is keep chawping it up ...................... THANKS EVERYONE ,
> *


you get my voice mail?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 18 2010, 05:44 PM~18076870
> *i wana thank everyone for showing some love , we really appreciate that , we might hold something this weekend a reffle may be a good idea ....but back to business and all  we can do is keep chawping it up ...................... THANKS EVERYONE ,
> *



Ill swing by to talk to ya chawps...


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

OUR CONDOLENCES AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR BOY AND HIS FAMILY CHAWPS. DAM!!! SORRY TO HEAR THAT. IF YOU NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW. MY CARNALES, MYSELF, AND THE LA GENTE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO HELP HOMIE. 
REST IN PARADISE LUIS :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

*CARHOP begins at 9p// To Register ($25 to be added to bucket) for hop contact Alex 602-434-3067 *Booth or Registration forms contact Alex 602-434-3067 or stop by M&Sons Shop 623-934-3414 * Email info for copy of Entry forms / Booths / Car hop: [email protected]. An attachment will be sent…The lowrider show awards will be given out at midnight after that the lowriders dont have to stay till 4 am you may leave if you like...for those that want to party and enjoy the rest of the events you are more than welcome to stay!...This event is for all types of crowds to enjoy...remember there is the Wildhorse pass casino and hotel across the street for those that would like to indulge in a little gambling or get a room for the night. JOJO and ALEX would like to make this our formal Invitation to all of Arizona's car clubs and motorcycle clubs ...come out and have a good time bring your family and friends don't miss out!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats good Danny, Hope all is well on the home front..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> >


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

on a lighter note everything is fine and thanks to everyone for checking inn .....life and work must go on  


ill share the story with u though

it started as an argument over a gun and 200 bucks , my homie was just trying to get some money that night to pay his rent..... the guy who shot him used to work for us but got let go and he worked next door , but there was already tension between them two formal friends .... my friend let the other guy borrow a gun for protection but that night since the other guy wasnt gonna pay up he was gonna try to sell the gun... anyways things got heated and anjel went inside grabbed the gun and came out with it he said ( u really want your gun ok )....and shot him near the heart , luis died almost instantly our mechanic who saw the whole thing recalls them getting in the car to try and get to the hospital but they onlu made it passed the gate , ..........and thats the story but who knows ..............................




anyways justins ride is almost ready forpaint and the landau is almost ready for clear once again :biggrin: i need to get a new cam again though


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 21 2010, 08:41 PM~18107122
> *anyways justins ride is almost ready forpaint and the landau is almost   ready for clear once again  :biggrin:  i need to get a new cam again though
> *


Ill bring a camera. Ill be there in next few days as the 520s will be arriving so will get the wheels situated. Also, Got the 4 eyelids like on the Impala.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 21 2010, 07:41 PM~18107122
> *on a lighter note everything is  fine and thanks to everyone for checking inn .....life and work must go on
> ill share the  story with u though
> 
> ...



you can borrow my camera if you need to chawps


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 21 2010, 08:41 PM~18107122
> *on a lighter note everything is  fine and thanks to everyone for checking inn .....life and work must go on
> ill share the  story with u though
> 
> ...


dam, that sucks :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 21 2010, 08:41 PM~18107122
> *on a lighter note everything is  fine and thanks to everyone for checking inn .....life and work must go on
> ill share the  story with u though
> 
> ...


Damn a lifes only worth 200 bucks huh.. plus ruin ur own... sucks bro... ill swing by tomorrow homie and prolly we can chill and grab some beers


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 21 2010, 08:41 PM~18107122
> *on a lighter note everything is  fine and thanks to everyone for checking inn .....life and work must go on
> ill share the  story with u though
> 
> ...


Homie had to die for $200?! Fucked up!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jul 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18108605
> *Damn a lifes only worth 200 bucks huh.. plus ruin ur own... sucks bro... ill swing by tomorrow homie and prolly we can chill and grab some beers
> *


Fools now a days don't think shit through....they pull the trigger then think about what they did... Another life ended early... Like tupac says the good die young


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 21 2010, 08:54 PM~18107307
> *Ill bring a camera. Ill be there in next few days as the 520s will be arriving so will get the wheels situated. Also, Got the 4 eyelids like on the Impala.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps,

How much are the raffle tickets going to run?


UPDATE: Just got answer from Chawps they are 10 each wanted to post this here for people who also may have been wondering


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> > >


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> > >
> >
> >
> > :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Some videos I forgot to upload :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## spcc602 (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18088445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could have made it but have customers parts that HAD to be done by 5pm today


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Good times today "Chawping" it at the wash


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 01:39 PM~18131007
> *Good times today "Chawping" it at the wash
> *




thanks for coming out termite


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 01:39 PM~18131007
> *Good times today "Chawping" it at the wash
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 24 2010, 01:16 PM~18131207
> *thanks for coming out termite
> *


What about me  j/k wey :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 01:39 PM~18131007
> *Good times today "Chawping" it at the wash
> *


x2


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jul 24 2010, 02:16 PM~18131207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 24 2010, 05:08 PM~18132418
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Hay you Finished the Lac yet? What about that paint code i gave you?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> > Hay you Finished the Lac yet? What about that paint code i gave you?
> 
> 
> my bad yeah ill check the paint tomorrow , im doing all the moldings on the lac too , should get it this week , that one and the box too danny  :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 26 2010, 10:45 PM~18150329
> *my bad yeah ill check the paint tomorrow , im doing all the moldings on the lac too , should get it this week ,  that one and the box too  danny    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

goodlooking work bro... im heading to phoenix soon looking for a house


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:  Hope to see you out there!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Been at the Chawp shop and he asked that I tell yall hes having phone and computer issues so if hard to contact thats why.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 27 2010, 10:32 PM~18160470
> *Been at the Chawp shop and he asked that I tell yall hes having phone and computer issues so if hard to contact thats why.
> *


does that mean his lady put him in Time out again? :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 28 2010, 11:14 AM~18163661
> *does that mean his lady put him in Time out again? :cheesy:
> *


i might have to invade your couch ..... :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 28 2010, 11:28 PM~18171108
> *i might have to invade your couch ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 29 2010, 03:07 PM~18176427
> *:cheesy:
> *


oh y tambien tu vieja :cheesy: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2010, 08:59 PM~18180838
> *:wave:
> *



sup man


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

u ready for the lac fool


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jul 30 2010, 07:05 AM~18183982
> *u ready for the lac fool
> *


bring it this coming week i should be done with the stuff i already have


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 29 2010, 07:37 PM~18179673
> *oh y tambien tu vieja  :cheesy:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :X


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey fucker where the hell you been hidin... :happysad: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 1 2010, 12:42 PM~18199232
> *Hey fucker where the hell you been hidin... :happysad:  :h5:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT.

This is nice but should be a more gold color , not beige , on body. And on roof various shades of candy red over gold , saw red over gold on another site and was sick.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Aug 1 2010, 12:42 PM~18199232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone, Chawps has been busy at the Shop, he just wanted me to let Y'all know :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 1 2010, 07:27 PM~18201992
> *Hi Everyone, Chawps has been busy at the Shop, he just wanted me to let Y'all know  :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


Next they gonna be asking you to translate the word Y'all.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 1 2010, 08:39 PM~18202116
> *Next they gonna be asking you to translate the word Y'all.
> *


Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 1 2010, 06:27 PM~18201992
> *Hi Everyone, Chawps has been busy at the Shop, he just wanted me to let Y'all know   :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


Damn thats bad when you got to have some one else post shit up on LIL for you :0 Chawps where you at homie... I text you a couple times this weekend..... You alive :dunno: hno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Chawps or Chumps as Justin would say, asked me to put some pics of Justins Build...


















Whats this?? Alil help from Chucky himself??? :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:39 AM~18223995
> *Chawps or Chumps as Justin would say, asked me to put some pics of Justins Build...
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see this one done!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:39 AM~18223995
> *Chawps or Chumps as Justin would say, asked me to put some pics of Justins Build...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics man.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:39 PM~18223995
> *Chawps or Chumps as Justin would say, asked me to put some pics of Justins Build...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 4 2010, 09:12 AM~18225843
> *I think I see my parts getting painted :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 1 2010, 08:27 PM~18201992
> *Hi Everyone, Chawps has been busy at the Shop, he just wanted me to let Y'all know  :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

is there any new progress pics of my box?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 1 2010, 07:27 PM~18201992
> *Hi Everyone, Chawps has been busy at the Shop, he just wanted me to let Y'all know  :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *


tell him to post your nudes plz :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 3 2010, 11:39 PM~18223995
> *Chawps or Chumps as Justin would say, asked me to put some pics of Justins Build...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 12:39 AM~18223995
> *Chawps or Chumps as Justin would say, asked me to put some pics of Justins Build...
> 
> 
> ...


Coming out nice "Chumps" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 4 2010, 01:37 PM~18227567
> *tell him to post your nudes plz :biggrin:
> *


Lol Whatever! :uh: :tongue: :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres some updates on what we were working on today... Chawps was in a groove after I layed down some simple patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 10:23 PM~18232736
> *Heres some updates on what we were working on today... Chawps was in a groove after I layed down some simple patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 09:23 PM~18232736
> *Heres some updates on what we were working on today... Chawps was in a groove after I layed down some simple patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> [img]
> ...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0 Oh Snap.... Getting Down over there... :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 4 2010, 09:23 PM~18232736
> *Heres some updates on what we were working on today... Chawps was in a groove after I layed down some simple patterns  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The cars coming together nice now Daniel Son :thumbsup: I'll stop by tomorrow night to Chawp it up for a minute CHUMPS.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Aite here some pics from this 13 hour day, fucking tired...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres me and Chawps laying down some patterns....




































































As you can tell, tonight was sponsored by BUDLIGHT...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

And all that for a few SQUIGGLY LINES :biggrin: 





























My clocks says its too fucking late for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 02:21 AM~18243042
> *And all that for a few SQUIGGLY LINES  :biggrin:
> 
> [img]
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 6 2010, 12:28 PM~18245971
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin: my cars coming out sick.. Your putting it down Chawps... Thanks for helping out too Chuckie I appreciate it homie.. Thanks for posting up pics for me too :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie.. chawps is really doing his thing bro..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sik shit right there!!! Good to see Bud Lite is the Official Beer of the Chawp Shop!!! :biggrin: !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's lookin' good primo !


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

nice work Chawps


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Some more updates....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome Work! :cheesy:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 7 2010, 05:34 PM~18253963
> *Awesome Work! :cheesy:
> *


x602


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 09:52 AM~18256439
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AINT SHIT JUSTIN AKA "KILLER"  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 7 2010, 12:34 AM~18250430
> *Some more updates....
> 
> 
> ...


dang, bud light..... i shoulda stayed and helped! :biggrin: 
looking good bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 09:52 AM~18256439
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 08:52 AM~18256439
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks clean, Who did it? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 9 2010, 11:42 AM~18265048
> *shit looks clean, Who did it? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: but it looks fucking clean... 

Justin, post up where you got that pic so people don't think Chawps is trying to take credit


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 9 2010, 05:04 PM~18268026
> *:dunno:  but it looks fucking clean...
> 
> Justin, post up where you got that pic so people don't think Chawps is trying to take credit
> *


Some guy over on HAMB painted that, I just liked it cuz it was flaked out with lace and webbing.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Fudging Flake :ninja: 













:boink:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 02:46 AM~18272801
> *Fudging Flake  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:46 AM~18272801
> *Fudging Flake  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:46 AM~18272801
> *Fudging Flake  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


Getting it ready for Vegas.... :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:46 AM~18272801
> *Fudging Flake  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 04:46 AM~18272801
> *Fudging Flake  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 10 2010, 03:46 AM~18272801
> *Fudging Flake  :ninja:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 02:21 AM~18243042
> *And all that for a few SQUIGGLY LINES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's the type of work I would like on my Lincoln  Good work Danny and Chuckie


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 8 2010, 08:52 AM~18256439
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Ya Boyee.. sick with it. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

This is ElCaminoMans Natural High and it only lacks its final buff.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

This Monte is having cracks fixed and full patterns thrown down on it. This cars gonna be sick.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

This Cadillac is gonna get flake.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

This Cadillac belongs to ChildsPlay and he gonna get sick wit it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

This in my 66 Ventura shaved and sittin on Supremes and 5.20s. Will soon be slammed few more inches, flaked out, candy painted , patterned out and laced. Gonna take it retro meets modern :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Lookin good! ! keep'em comming :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 13 2010, 02:27 PM~18303192
> *This is ElCaminoMans Natural High and it only lacks its final buff.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Yo Chawps...this background look familiar??

This is my 72 back 2000....


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 13 2010, 04:35 PM~18304414
> *looking good!
> *


Thanks Termite... It looks better in person :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 13 2010, 05:37 PM~18304432
> *Yo Chawps...this background look familiar??
> 
> This is my 72 back 2000....
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 13 2010, 05:37 PM~18304432
> *Yo Chawps...this background look familiar??
> 
> This is my 72 back 2000....
> ...


damn termite that was a mninute ago , i think i was still in 7th or 8th grade in 00, shit i met the phornix riders in 02 i think .... fucking throw back pic :biggrin: the shop wont be there in a few months though glendale is tearing all that stuff up  

it was koo chillin with the riders at sueno park for the sunday meetings


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 13 2010, 02:54 PM~18303389
> *Lookin good! ! keep'em comming  :biggrin:
> *



man i love the flake, i been using that shit up lately , i walk out of the spray booth looking like a disco ball but its koo , lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 13 2010, 02:42 PM~18303292
> *This Cadillac is gonna get flake.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting some pics justin  

today i flaked out the moldings , now i just gotta pattern them out and the wheels :biggrin: just a clean build , i painted the car like a week ago i think ill post up the progress pics from then , 



GOT SOME MORE SHIT COMING THIS WEEK :biggrin: JUSTINS CAR BEING PAINTED AND FLAKED , PATTERN ROOF , A PATTERND CADDY AND FINISH THE BOX I THINK :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Man I Want to Help!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 14 2010, 05:55 PM~18310386
> *thanks for posting some pics justin
> 
> today i flaked out the moldings , now i just gotta pattern them out and the wheels  :biggrin:  just a clean build , i painted the car like a week ago i think  ill post up the progress pics from then ,
> ...


aww shit.. Havnt seen chawps in here in a minute....whats up? Our show was the shit... We shut down chandler :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 14 2010, 06:55 PM~18310386
> *thanks for posting some pics justin
> 
> today i flaked out the moldings , now i just gotta pattern them out and the wheels  :biggrin:  just a clean build , i painted the car like a week ago i think  ill post up the progress pics from then ,
> ...




:wow: :wow: :drama: :nicoderm: :wave: 




















































:werd:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 14 2010, 06:48 PM~18310349
> *damn termite that was a mninute ago , i think i was still in  7th or 8th grade in 00, shit i met the phornix riders in 02 i think .... fucking throw back pic  :biggrin: the shop wont be there in a few months though glendale is tearing all that stuff up
> 
> it was koo chillin with the riders at sueno park for the sunday meetings
> *


Those we're the days...I wasn't in any clubs back then, hung around alot and even worked at LUGO'S...I had a white cutty that I used to hop..


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

real nice man  









[/quote]


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> real nice man


[/quote]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 08:14 PM~18338613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 17 2010, 09:14 PM~18338613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Chawps will get down on your car bro.. trust me it will look nice...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 17 2010, 11:10 PM~18339894
> *Chawps will get down on your car bro.. trust me it will look nice...
> *


I got no doubt it will man.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 03:30 PM~18345932
> *These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Aug 18 2010, 06:59 PM~18347249
> *whos are those?
> *


They belong to the Cadillac , in picture below, that's getting the panels flaked.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 07:28 PM~18347636
> *They belong to the Cadillac , in picture below, that's getting the panels flaked.
> 
> 
> ...




:boink:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 06:28 PM~18347636
> *They belong to the Cadillac , in picture below, that's getting the panels flaked.
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot about that car


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 03:30 PM~18345932
> *These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 07:28 PM~18347636
> *They belong to the Cadillac , in picture below, that's getting the panels flaked.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ESTA CHIDO...........  :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 04:30 PM~18345932
> *These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good work...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 18 2010, 04:30 PM~18345932
> *These wires arent done but when done will be flaked and patterned out. Ill post pics once done also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 08:14 AM~18351944
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> :dunno:*


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 09:14 AM~18351944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking guey.... wey


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 19 2010, 04:49 PM~18355064
> *Fucking guey.... wey
> *


"fuck guey" chawps words! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 09:14 AM~18351944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE CUTE BRAT!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 10:14 AM~18351944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :boink: :naughty:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much to paint my glasshouse MINT GREEN





















i can pay up front :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

These Cadillac panels where flaked , water dropped and patterned out at the Chawp Shop today. The Chawp Shop can be reached by calling Chawps at 602-7547205


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 09:39 PM~18357446
> *These Cadillac panels where flaked , water dropped and patterned out at the Chawp Shop today. The  Chawp Shop can be reached by calling Chawps at 602-7547205
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work! :boink: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 09:14 AM~18351944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 talk about getting all rapped up with work ....but who is that ugly muuuuuuufuka :uh: :uh: ...... :biggrin: fucking marinate , i didnt even see u take the spy pic i was too busy unmasking myslef  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18357672
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  talk about getting all rapped up with work ....but who is that ugly muuuuuuufuka  :uh:  :uh: ...... :biggrin: fucking marinate , i didnt even see u take the spy pic i was too busy unmasking myslef    :biggrin:
> *


Lol you're So Cute Baby! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 19 2010, 09:07 PM~18357709
> *Lol you're So Cute Baby!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: whatever lol :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18357672
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  talk about getting all rapped up with work ....but who is that ugly muuuuuuufuka  :uh:  :uh: ...... :biggrin: fucking marinate , i didnt even see u take the spy pic i was too busy unmasking myslef    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  READY FOR SATURDAY?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 09:13 PM~18357774
> *:biggrin:   READY FOR SATURDAY?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: , i gotta finish leonards caddy first though , i gotta get a new buffer to redo the lac and finally finish the green car , it took a shit on me  ...


READY FOR PATTERNS? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 PM~18357810
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: , i gotta finish leonards caddy first though , i gotta get a new buffer to redo the lac and finally finish the green car , it took a shit on me   ...
> READY FOR PATTERNS? :biggrin:
> *


I'm Ready to come Help!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh: YOUR ALREADY PAID IN FULL NO PAYMENTS SUCKA FISH!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 09:19 PM~18357857
> *:uh: YOUR ALREADY PAID IN FULL NO PAYMENTS SUCKA FISH!
> *


 :biggrin:  MONEY TALKS :biggrin: .....I got the D A material ready for the roof  ....i might have u ordes some flake for me nikka ,


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally figured out how to loh on in ninja mode 

:ninja:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18357213
> *how much to paint my glasshouse  MINT GREEN
> 
> i can pay up front :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: FUCK YEAH !!!!!! but bring me a coors :happysad: ....or bud light is fine too , i dont discriminate on a cold one :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 09:28 PM~18357952
> *Finally figured out how to loh on in ninja mode
> 
> :ninja:
> *



oh shit ....REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMIX TIME :biggrin: SPIT A FLOW NINJA  ......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:26 PM~18357930
> *:biggrin:     MONEY TALKS  :biggrin: .....I got the D A material ready for the roof   ....i might have u ordes some flake for me nikka ,
> *


  SATURDAY PATTERN DAY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL. Shit yall know us southern crackers cant flow :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18357986
> *LOL. Shit yall know us southern crackers cant flow :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 10:31 PM~18357986
> *LOL. Shit yall know us southern crackers cant flow :biggrin:
> *


YEA YOU CAN :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 09:30 PM~18357976
> * SATURDAY PATTERN DAY
> *



OK  FUCK NIKKA IM SUPPOSE TO BE WORKING ON THEM WHEELS RIGHT NOW :happysad: ....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 09:31 PM~18357986
> *LOL. Shit yall know us southern crackers cant flow :biggrin:
> *



foo we know u can st st st stop bullshitting foo :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:32 PM~18358001
> *OK    FUCK NIKKA IM SUPPOSE TO BE WORKING ON THEM WHEELS RIGHT NOW  :happysad: ....
> *


WHAT THE HECK YOU WAITING FOR SUCKA


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 09:34 PM~18358015
> *foo we know u can st st st stop bullshitting foo  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18358015
> *foo we know u can st st st stop bullshitting foo  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 09:31 PM~18357986
> *LOL. Shit yall know us southern crackers cant flow :biggrin:
> *



You should rap everything you say fool...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 19 2010, 09:34 PM~18358025
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL That is the Texas chopped flow :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 10:36 PM~18358047
> *LOL That is the Texas chopped flow  :biggrin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

So what's the word with my Landau Chawps? Can I pick it up? Call me nikka


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 19 2010, 09:07 PM~18357709
> *Lol you're So Cute Baby!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 19 2010, 08:10 PM~18357159
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:      :boink:  :naughty:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18357827
> *I'm Ready!
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Gonna do patterns in the morning guey....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 21 2010, 03:52 AM~18367825
> * Gonna do patterns in the morning guey....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 21 2010, 03:22 AM~18367850
> *:biggrin:
> *


q onda wey


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Aug 20 2010, 11:17 PM~18366958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What lol? :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 21 2010, 08:31 PM~18372345
> *What lol?  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Before and During, After will follow :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 22 2010, 01:29 AM~18374014
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 22 2010, 03:14 AM~18374411
> *Before and During, After will follow  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 22 2010, 01:29 AM~18374014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 22 2010, 02:29 AM~18374014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you're Crazy! :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Justin-Az,Aug 22 2010, 03:14 AM~18374411]
Before and During, After will follow :biggrin: 




















Can't wait to see the old school twist... :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 22 2010, 03:40 PM~18377226
> *Lol you're Crazy! :roflmao:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 22 2010, 07:40 PM~18378835
> *Justin-Az,Aug 22 2010, 03:14 AM~18374411]
> Before and During, After will follow  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Got about another 2 days of prep work then will hit the booth and get FLAKED, patterned, laced and Chawps thought of a new thing to do to it thatll make it sick, will post picks of progress as its made. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Chino1970 (Aug 26, 2010)

WUT UP CHAWPS? NEXT WEEKEND? :wave:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup doggy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

What up Chawps! Caddi n da Rims came out BadAss!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 27 2010, 09:20 AM~18420451
> *What up Chawps! Caddi n da Rims came out BadAss!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"*



















THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU DID FELLAS!


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :boink: :worship: :drama:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...


look clean :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...



No problem homie... hope you like it bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...



badass. how long did it take?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...


Oooraleeee thats chingon homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: uffin: HOME BOYZ GOT DOWN!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Looks badass :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 03:24 PM~18422619
> *badass. how long did it take?
> *


Took like 3 or 4 days and turned out sick and looks even better in person. :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 01:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good marinate. Chawps got down


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 03:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 28 2010, 10:05 PM~17638100
> *NO SWIRLS    took some practice but i  got it down!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam this one is real nice :wow: :wow: who owns this?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 28 2010, 11:56 PM~18431442
> *Dam this one is real nice :wow:  :wow: who owns this?
> *


 it was roosters , havent seen it since :dunno: 


and thanks to everyone for the compliments i got more paint jobs coming out and a huge thanks to daniel for coming thru on the help man im almost caught up again


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18422347
> *SHITTY CELL PHONES PICS, BUT YOU GET THE POINT! CHAWPER AND DANIELSON GOT DOWN ON "MARINATE EDITION"
> 
> 
> ...




DAAAAAM AZ HOLDIN IT DOOOOWNNN!!!!!!!!!!! SICK AS FUCK FELLAS!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CLEARED ON 08/27/10 at 10PM, WE WERE PUSHING FOR THE FIREBIRD SHOW, BUT DID WANT TO RUSH IT THAT QUICK. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED, THEN THE DETAIL! :biggrin: A BIG THANKS TO CHAWPS & CHILDSPLAY69  ALL THEM LATE NIGHTERS PAID OFF FELLAS!

HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT IN MY GARAGE! SUN PICS LATER, CHARGING MY BATTERIES (CHAWPS) :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ass work Chawps


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 29 2010, 12:06 AM~18431491
> *it was roosters , havent seen it since  :dunno:
> and thanks to everyone for the compliments  i got more  paint jobs coming out  and a huge thanks to daniel for coming thru on the help man im almost caught up again
> *


No prob bro, it was worth those 15hr days when the last tape was peeled! On to the next project fool! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

You guys handle your biz.... Job well done.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 29 2010, 02:38 PM~18433864
> *No prob bro, it was worth those 15hr days when the last tape was peeled! On to the next project fool! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: HE'S ALREADY STARTED :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 05:01 PM~18435071
> *:wow: HE'S ALREADY STARTED :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 10:47 AM~18433375
> *CLEARED ON  08/27/10 at 10PM, WE WERE PUSHING FOR THE FIREBIRD SHOW, BUT DID WANT TO RUSH IT THAT QUICK. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED, THEN THE DETAIL! :biggrin: A BIG THANKS TO CHAWPS & CHILDSPLAY69  ALL THEM LATE NIGHTERS PAID OFF FELLAS!
> 
> HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT IN MY GARAGE! SUN PICS LATER, CHARGING MY BATTERIES (CHAWPS) :biggrin:
> ...


Dam that looks real nice.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE ASS WORK ON THE MARINATE PATTERNS!! :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

looking good chawps


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 27 2010, 12:19 PM~17016806
> *oh yeah hit me up if anyone needs a price quote i do some low prices  and if u think thats too x pensive than u dont want nothing lol
> i do house calls if needed
> 
> ...



do you do house calls in SO-CAL?? J/K Homie :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 12:47 PM~18433375
> *CLEARED ON  08/27/10 at 10PM, WE WERE PUSHING FOR THE FIREBIRD SHOW, BUT DID WANT TO RUSH IT THAT QUICK. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED, THEN THE DETAIL! :biggrin: A BIG THANKS TO CHAWPS & CHILDSPLAY69  ALL THEM LATE NIGHTERS PAID OFF FELLAS!
> 
> HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT IN MY GARAGE! SUN PICS LATER, CHARGING MY BATTERIES (CHAWPS) :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

What up Chawps Looking forward to seeing Chino's car done. Sounds like its gonna be tight!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice work chawps...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gentephx_@Aug 31 2010, 07:12 PM~18455852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice car.....gonna redo it? right on.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

ORALE CHAWPS GET DOWN ON MY CARNALS SETENTA HOMEBOY!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup: DONT FUK IT UP!!!!! JK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Picture of the Ventura with base on, later will post pics of it flaked out. It doesnt really sit that high but is on stands in the picture.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 02:18 PM~18471745
> *Picture of the Ventura with base on, later will post pics of it flaked out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:x: :drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks great.. I need some pics in the sun.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I know, I know tomorrow.. you guys worked your butts off today.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 2 2010, 07:49 PM~18474433
> *Looks great.. I need some pics in the sun..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I know, I know tomorrow.. you guys worked your butts off today.
> *


Man its really shiny, you can still see the base color but when you walk past it the flake just dances and in the sun its blinding. Chawps said hed shop HOK flake and this is better. The red flake will go on all places red.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 08:20 PM~18474671
> *Man its really shiny, you can still see the base color but when you walk past it the flake just dances and in the sun its blinding. Chawps said he'd shot HOK flake and this is better.  The red flake will go on all places red.
> *


Nice.. can't wait to see the car in the sun..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

sick ass ride


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm sure the Pontiac will get you plenty of work after it's done! :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 2 2010, 11:24 PM~18476196
> *I'm sure the Pontiac will get you plenty of work after it's done! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 shit im still trying to hustle up some cash to send my 62 to the Chawp shop :cheesy: 




*Cali Swangin' Vol.22 Bottoms Up*










http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NP0DLMB8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68X0F2O0


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks good chawps :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 2 2010, 06:40 PM~18474352
> *The Chawp Shop has now flaked the Ventura next will be lace, patterns, leafing and striping.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Justin :thumbsup: TTT for Chawps... I'm really happy with the way Natural High came out... the patterns look really good.. Chawps has got a customer for life :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the flake detonator .... off to lace and some red flake  ....fucking flake dances like a muuufuka :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

danny chawps,Sep 4 2010, 02:42 PM~18487086]



























thanks for the flake detonater .... off to lace and some red flake  ....fucking flake dances like a muuufuka :biggrin:

:h5: :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 04:42 PM~18487086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That flake looks good bro !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD LOOKING OUT THERE HOMELZ


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 5 2010, 09:52 PM~18495304
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT THERE HOMELZ
> *



im tired :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: good looking out on the home cooked meal :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 5 2010, 11:07 PM~18495412
> *im tired  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  good looking out on the home cooked meal  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 5 2010, 10:07 PM~18495412
> *im tired  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  good looking out on the home cooked meal  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Cali Swangin' Vol.22 Bottoms Up








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NP0DLMB8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=68X0F2O0

======================

Cali Swangin' Vol.32 Penitentiary Chances








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YTZSZ0QO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QV1BQ0CW

=======================

Cali Swangin' Vol.27 100% Street Action








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6FE8QHDQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D04E8IQU

=======================

Cali Swangin' Vol.30 Back Bumper Action








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CRGBCGE4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0HT6CDUD


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt sup homies


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 5 2010, 10:23 PM~18495524
> *Cali Swangin' Vol.22 Bottoms Up
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 i gotta learn how to upload :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Since you sold all of your cars..... what are you gonna roll in now??? :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 6 2010, 01:42 PM~18498768
> *Since you sold all of your cars..... what are you gonna roll in now??? :wow:
> *


WHO SOLD ALL THERE CARS?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 6 2010, 07:30 PM~18501690
> *WHO SOLD ALL THERE CARS?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 6 2010, 12:42 PM~18498768
> *Since you sold all of your cars..... what are you gonna roll in now??? :wow:
> *



the caddy :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 7 2010, 07:29 AM~18505094
> *the caddy  :dunno:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 7 2010, 06:29 AM~18505094
> *the caddy  :dunno:
> *


you sold the coupe... And I saw your selling the fleetwood. You get something new?


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 7 2010, 12:52 PM~18507228
> *you sold the coupe... And I saw your selling the fleetwood. You get something new?
> *



hes buying a caprice all cadi edition, moldings,digital dash,leather pillows with ostrich inserts, 44inch moonroof,12 batteries, 3 pumps, zenith 13x7 colored wheels and all chrome undies sick ass car but im not suppose to tell anybody :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2010, 07:49 PM~18510244
> *hes buying a caprice all cadi edition, moldings,digital dash,leather pillows with ostrich inserts, 44inch moonroof,12 batteries, 3 pumps, zenith 13x7 colored wheels and all chrome undies sick ass car but im not suppose to tell anybody :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 7 2010, 07:04 PM~18510370
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:h5: :ninja:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2010, 06:49 PM~18510244
> *hes buying a caprice all cadi edition, moldings,digital dash,leather pillows with ostrich inserts, 44inch moonroof,12 batteries, 3 pumps, zenith 13x7 colored wheels and all chrome undies sick ass car but im not suppose to tell anybody :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2010, 06:49 PM~18510244
> *hes buying a caprice all cadi edition, moldings,digital dash,leather pillows with ostrich inserts, 44inch moonroof,12 batteries, 3 pumps, zenith 13x7 colored wheels and all chrome undies sick ass car but im not suppose to tell anybody :cheesy:
> *



fuuuuuck  it was a secret ....now i gotta bust out the cuttlas :biggrin: all chrome undies :happysad:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 7 2010, 07:46 PM~18510830
> *fuuuuuck    it was a secret ....now i gotta bust out the cuttlas  :biggrin: all chrome undies  :happysad:
> *



dispensa :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2010, 05:49 PM~18510244
> *hes buying a caprice all cadi edition, moldings,digital dash,leather pillows with ostrich inserts, 44inch moonroof,12 batteries, 3 pumps, zenith 13x7 colored wheels and all chrome undies sick ass car but im not suppose to tell anybody :cheesy:
> *


Why you holding out Chawps?? Baller status now huh :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 7 2010, 07:46 PM~18510830
> *fuuuuuck    it was a secret ....now i gotta bust out the cuttlas  :biggrin: all chrome undies  :happysad:
> *



WE NEED SOME METAL FOR YOUR TURNTABLE CHAWPS, IT WILL BE READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 7 2010, 07:46 PM~18510830
> *fuuuuuck    it was a secret ....now i gotta bust out the cuttlas  :biggrin: all chrome undies  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 7 2010, 06:46 PM~18510830
> *fuuuuuck    it was a secret ....now i gotta bust out the cuttlas  :biggrin: all chrome undies  :happysad:
> *



:0 :biggrin: :x:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2010, 09:18 PM~18511710
> *WE NEED SOME METAL FOR YOUR TURNTABLE CHAWPS, IT WILL BE READY FOR VEGAS
> *


 hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 7 2010, 09:18 PM~18511710
> *WE NEED SOME METAL FOR YOUR TURNTABLE CHAWPS, IT WILL BE READY FOR VEGAS
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

HERE YOU GO JUSTIN, THIS ONES FOR YOU :biggrin: GET DOWN ON THE SEVENTY CHAWPER


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

IM NOT A FAN OF THE ANTENNAS


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup loco


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

nothing much keeping it busy at the shop


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 02:42 PM~18487086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT MUTHA MUTHA FLAKE LOOKS FRIGGIN GOOD CHAWPS!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

as soon as funds are available ill bee taking you my GLASSHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 9 2010, 06:52 AM~18523177
> *nothing much keeping it busy at the shop
> *


  koo koo


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

SNEAK PEAK :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 10 2010, 01:29 PM~18535125
> *SNEAK PEAK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Sep 8 2010, 09:34 PM~18521084
> *HERE YOU GO JUSTIN, THIS ONES FOR YOU  :biggrin: GET DOWN ON THE SEVENTY CHAWPER
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I like how he red wraps around the rear window.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 10 2010, 01:29 PM~18535125
> *SNEAK PEAK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 7 2010, 09:00 PM~18511534
> *Why you holding out Chawps?? Baller status now huh :biggrin:
> *


sneak peak :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 10 2010, 01:29 PM~18535125
> *SNEAK PEAK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 02:42 PM~18487086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 10 2010, 07:59 PM~18538043
> *sneak peak  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! those look just like mine! :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 12 2010, 12:16 AM~18545484
> *
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Sep 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18544262
> *NICE!  those look just like mine! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

SOME OF THE HOMIES WORK AINT READY BUT IT SHOULD BE BY THE WEEKEND SO HURRY THE FUCK UP CHAWPS
















WAIT TILL THE HOOD AND TRUNK IS DONE hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 08:42 PM~18561184
> *SOME  OF THE HOMIES WORK AINT READY BUT IT SHOULD BE BY THE WEEKEND SO HURRY THE FUCK UP CHAWPS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Its gonna look good Mando :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18561184
> *SOME  OF THE HOMIES WORK AINT READY BUT IT SHOULD BE BY THE WEEKEND SO HURRY THE FUCK UP CHAWPS
> 
> 
> ...


fukn nice


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link

come check out and download some free good jamz


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18561184
> *SOME  OF THE HOMIES WORK AINT READY BUT IT SHOULD BE BY THE WEEKEND SO HURRY THE FUCK UP CHAWPS
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 07:04 AM~18573318
> *:biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


whats crackin foo?


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Sep 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18561184
> *SOME  OF THE HOMIES WORK AINT READY BUT IT SHOULD BE BY THE WEEKEND SO HURRY THE FUCK UP CHAWPS
> 
> 
> ...


esta chingon


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 15 2010, 08:50 AM~18574016
> *whats crackin foo?
> *



heading back to the shop from my lunch just now  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 05:54 PM~18577592
> *heading back to the shop from my lunch just now    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 04:54 PM~18577592
> *heading back to the shop from my lunch just now    :biggrin:
> *


mira que chingon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 15 2010, 05:53 PM~18578011
> *mira que chingon :0  :biggrin:
> *



gotta stay busy :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 08:57 PM~18579692
> *gotta stay busy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 08:57 PM~18579692
> *gotta stay busy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I told you you were chingon can I do a payment plan!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 08:57 PM~18579692
> *gotta stay busy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: good job chawps!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

what up GENTE 

PAINTED WHEELs SPECIALS FOR VEGAS 
I LOWERED MY PRICES HIT ME UP 602 754 7205 





HERES MY PAINTED WHEELS LINK http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=558448&st=0

and my paint thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=533604&st=900




gotta get back to work on the 70 


YOU CAN DO MY TRIMMINGS CHAWPS FOR VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 08:57 PM~18579692
> *gotta stay busy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dam that shit looks Good!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats next Danny, Flake?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks eeeeeeerbody , gotta give props to chucky for the pattern layout  ....now that i got my flake its time to make the bitch bling :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 16 2010, 06:41 AM~18581778
> *thanks  eeeeeeerbody  , gotta give props to chucky for the pattern layout  ....now that i got my flake its time to make the bitch bling  :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i redid the sides , repainted over the water drops and just did fanning i even added some more to the top :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

did some more to the monte carlo also :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

another identity project , sugars motorcycle parts  kandy cardinal red


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

past pic , .....forgot i uploaded some to my email :happysad: quick blend this was done last month


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 17 2010, 08:37 AM~18589835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 17 2010, 07:43 AM~18589873
> *did some more to the monte carlo also  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 01:21 PM~18592150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 17 2010, 02:25 PM~18592634
> *repost
> *


I know was just looking for something to post, should have new pics next week as Chawps gonna get the Ventura finished.


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 02:29 PM~18592660
> *I know was just looking for something to post, should have new pics next week  as Chawps gonna get the Ventura finished.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Sep 17 2010, 03:45 PM~18593146
> *:biggrin:
> *


Saw the Monte today :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 09:56 PM~18595221
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 02:29 PM~18592660
> *I know was just looking for something to post, should have new pics next week  as Chawps gonna get the Ventura finished.
> *


I looked at it the other day.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 03:50 PM~18593175
> *Saw the Monte today  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=510074&st=40

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: 

CHECK OUT THE MONTE CHAWPER :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin73+Sep 20 2010, 03:19 PM~18613448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all of a sudden huuuuuh ....sup my nikka :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 22 2010, 07:41 PM~18636100
> *
> *


  SUP JUSTIN


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2010, 10:10 PM~18638806
> * SUP JUSTIN
> *


Not much man, just chillin.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 09:15 AM~18631261
> *:|
> all of a sudden huuuuuh ....sup my nikka  :biggrin:
> *


i was bored..lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 23 2010, 12:07 AM~18639250
> *Not much man, just chillin.
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup locos!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

redid the monte  , i based a new silver with flake this time 
























































just gotta redo some patterns on the silver and , ill post pics of the black flake in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

a caddy i gotta murder out all black


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 08:17 AM~18650793
> *a caddy i gotta murder out all black
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Then next is the Pontiac :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 08:17 AM~18650793
> *a caddy i gotta murder out all black
> 
> 
> ...


looks whited out to me??????




juss messin...return my text foolio I need some shit done asap...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

we just layed these patterns :|










and we layed out these patterns just now 













































:|


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 03:42 PM~18654020
> *we just layed these patterns :|
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, what happened to the other patterns?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 04:19 PM~18654283
> *Looks good, what happened to the other patterns?
> *



they had to come off


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 05:15 PM~18654649
> *they had to come off
> *


 :angry:  :tears:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 24 2010, 08:21 PM~18655892
> *:angry:   :tears:
> *



we had to man  ...think we did it just for shits and giggles :happysad: your favorite saying foo :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 09:58 PM~18656128
> *we had to man      ...think we did it just for shits and giggles  :happysad:  your favorite saying foo :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2010, 09:43 PM~18656475
> *
> *


  Sup Marinate


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 24 2010, 07:58 PM~18656128
> *we had to man      ...think we did it just for shits and giggles  :happysad:  your favorite saying foo :biggrin:
> *


so........which one of you had the shits and which one was giggling? :biggrin:  just messing Chawps!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 24 2010, 08:21 PM~18655892
> *:angry:   :tears:
> *


Its ok you can put the other ones on my car if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 11:06 PM~18656695
> * Sup Marinate
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE?  HOW YOU DOING?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2010, 10:09 PM~18656724
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE?  HOW YOU DOING?
> *


Im ok, going to get my kids this weekend. Next week am hoping to go to the Chawp shop and help with my car.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 10:16 PM~18656764
> *Im ok, going to get my kids this weekend. Next week am hoping to go to the Chawp shop and help with my car. What you been up to?
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 24 2010, 11:16 PM~18656764
> *Im ok, going to get my kids this weekend. Next week am hoping to go to the Chawp shop and help with my car.
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE, GETTING THIS JUNK READY FOR VEGAS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 27 2010, 10:20 AM~18420451
> *What up Chawps! Caddi n da Rims came out BadAss!
> 
> 
> ...



got some pics from the car show  









the mirrors brought ut the flaked moldings but couldnt get a good shot  


















the vinyl top i painted looked glossy too :cheesy:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS UP YOUNG JEDI??????????????
KEEP THE GAS IN YOUR TANK.















IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS , JUST ASK. BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR YEARS.





REMEMBER, NEED TO BE THE PAINTER BEFORE ART HITS THE CANVAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN_@Sep 24 2010, 11:45 PM~18657415
> *WHATS UP YOUNG JEDI??????????????
> KEEP THE GAS IN YOUR TANK.
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS , JUST ASK. BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR YEARS.
> ...


 :biggrin: will do man im sure ill run into a bind every now and then and one day ill be on that level , its all trial and error for now but i know ill never stop learning from my piers and my work thanks man


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

SUP WEY WHAT YOU DOING WEY HIT YOU UP LATER WEY K WEY LATER WEY LMAO


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 25 2010, 12:57 PM~18659764
> *SUP WEY WHAT YOU DOING WEY HIT YOU UP LATER WEY K WEY LATER WEY LMAO
> *



thats too many weys for me , now u played it out ....i gotta start saying something else son :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 07:35 PM~18661751
> *thats too many weys for me , now u played it out ....i gotta start saying something else son  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOOORRRAALLEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 25 2010, 11:42 PM~18662958
> *OOOOOOORRRAALLEEEEEE :biggrin:
> *



dont look at me lil puppet :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Aug 6 2010, 03:17 AM~18243037
> *Heres me and Chawps laying down some patterns....
> 
> 
> ...


pick up the regal and do magic


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 26 2010, 12:00 AM~18663003
> *dont look at me lil puppet  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


asssssssssss am big puppet :biggrin: q onda loco whats good homie hey the regal ready for the make over chawp that fucker up :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 26 2010, 12:25 AM~18663075
> *asssssssssss am big puppet :biggrin: q onda loco whats good homie hey the regal ready for the make over chawp that fucker up :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 26 2010, 12:25 AM~18663075
> *asssssssssss am big puppet :biggrin: q onda loco whats good homie hey the regal ready for the make over chawp that fucker up :wow:
> *



soon , i gotta finish what i got , justins is up this week , the white caddy , and chuckys caddy so i can make space , but we gonna do up the regal up man dont worry


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18666885
> *soon , i gotta finish what i got , justins is up this week , the white caddy , and chuckys caddy so i can make space  , but we gonna do up the regal up man dont worry
> *


you accepting EBT yet? :cheesy:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18666885
> *soon , i gotta finish what i got , justins is up this week , the white caddy , and chuckys caddy so i can make space  , but we gonna do up the regal up man dont worry
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Chawper!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 26 2010, 05:35 PM~18666885
> *soon , i gotta finish what i got , justins is up this week , the white caddy , and chuckys caddy so i can make space  , but we gonna do up the regal up man dont worry
> *


   :happysad: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

justin, is ur shizz gunna be ready for vegas?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

damn justin you going to vegas big things ese big things


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 28 2010, 02:06 PM~18683307
> *justin, is ur shizz gunna be ready for vegas?
> *



yeah that car aint going to vegas funny guy :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 11:13 PM~18689357
> *yeah that car aint going to vegas  funny guy :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I tought he took it to nogales to do it all ostrige mmmmmh g status justin :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 28 2010, 11:28 PM~18689448
> *:0 I tought he took it to nogales to do it all ostrige mmmmmh g status justin :biggrin:
> *



u never know that guy might change up the color on me again :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 11:31 PM~18689464
> *u never know that guy might change up the color on me again  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: fuck it give the costumer what they want esssseee!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Sep 28 2010, 02:06 PM~18683307
> *justin, is ur shizz gunna be ready for vegas?
> *


My cars not going to vegas as it gonna be built to be driven not a show car.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 28 2010, 11:28 PM~18689448
> *:0 I tought he took it to nogales to do it all ostrige mmmmmh g status justin :biggrin:
> *


Nah I just want to re do the interior in OG vynle no ostrich, lv or gucci interior fabrics for me.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 28 2010, 11:48 PM~18689565
> *My cars not going to vegas as it gonna be built to be driven not a show car.
> *


why not you gots one badass painter doing sum nice stuff to it then the ostrige and zenith wheels ohwee


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 28 2010, 11:50 PM~18689583
> *Nah I just want to re do the interior in OG vynle no ostrich, lv or gucci interior fabrics for me.
> *


 :twak: c mon weyyy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 28 2010, 11:52 PM~18689599
> *:twak: c mon weyyy
> *


Can I do it in gator and ostrich with cobra skin piping and a eel skin steering wheel wrap. Then instead of lace paint it in zebra stripes. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 28 2010, 11:51 PM~18689592
> *why not you gots one badass painter doing sum nice stuff to it then the ostrige and zenith wheels ohwee
> *



i dont know about badass tarzan ,,,, too much icing on the cake nikka :twak:  :happysad:  

none the less itl look clean justin


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 28 2010, 11:57 PM~18689643
> *Can I do it in gator and ostrich with cobra skin piping and a eel skin steering wheel wrap. Then instead of lace paint it in zebra stripes.  :biggrin:
> *



foreskin interior :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 29 2010, 12:01 AM~18689677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tell him .......LIKE ** **** :biggrin: :happysad: if u were at the shop today u know what the blanks mean :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 28 2010, 11:57 PM~18689643
> *Can I do it in gator and ostrich with cobra skin piping and a eel skin steering wheel wrap. Then instead of lace paint it in zebra stripes.  :biggrin:
> *


no no no all black and patterns and OK let chawps GET DOWN and straight to the show tell him wey jeje nah respects ese thats ur way get down homey :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 11:58 PM~18689648
> *i dont know about badass tarzan ,,,, too much icing on the cake nikka  :twak:    :happysad:
> 
> none the less itl look clean justin
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 29 2010, 12:01 AM~18689677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 we could do a bunch of rides see!! you with the program now jejeje!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 29 2010, 12:04 AM~18689713
> *no no no all black and patterns and OK let chawps GET DOWN and straight to the show tell him wey jeje nah respects ese thats ur way get down homey :cheesy:
> *


Chawps is badass on the paint man, he'll get down on your regal. Look at my gold it came out looking nearly like candy, cant wait to see the lace and patterns.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 29 2010, 12:08 AM~18689752
> *Chawps is badass on the paint man, he'll get down on your regal. Look at my gold it came out looking nearly like candy, cant wait to see the lace and patterns.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Check this out Chawps. 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/1900201379.html


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 29 2010, 12:11 AM~18689789
> *Check this out Chawps.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/cto/1900201379.html
> *



dam foo thats a bad as ride , i want it :cheesy: , too bad the one in my driveway isnt mine


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 12:13 AM~18689802
> *dam foo thats a bad as ride , i want it  :cheesy: , too bad the one in my driveway isnt mine
> *


Man if I had room in my driveway for anything else Id get it. No clue why the one guy wants to murder it out as would be sick left white with either a flaked out roof or a bandana top.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

hey chawps and justin :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: uffin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 29 2010, 12:18 AM~18689844
> *hey chawps and justin  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:  uffin:    :biggrin:
> *


LOL You don't like that 2 door Cadillac?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 29 2010, 12:19 AM~18689853
> *LOL You don't like that 2 door Cadillac?
> *


 :rant: :rant: :nosad: :squint: :loco: :barf: no bodylines :happysad: just not my style jaja but koo I guess


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

damn packed in here ha sup everyone :420:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 29 2010, 12:16 AM~18689822
> *Man if I had room in my driveway for anything else Id get it. No clue why the one guy wants to murder it out as would be sick left white with either a flaked out roof or a bandana top.
> *



its gonna look sick all black 

i dont know if i posted these but me and a friend did this 4 door for a shop back in march 




























man that car was beat to shit we pulled out all the dents and bondoed it and blocked it , we did all the body in 2 16 hour days for the dub show , i gotta get a pic of it now, its all murdered out all flat black on black and slammed to the floor , he owns a tatto shop ill snap a pic one day :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 12:26 AM~18689909
> *its gonna look sick all black
> 
> i dont know if i posted these but me and a friend did this 4 door for a shop back in march
> ...


Damn you guys shaved everything on that car. Is it on bags or static slammed?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 29 2010, 12:29 AM~18689941
> *Damn you guys shaved everything on that car. Is it on bags or static slammed?
> *


yeah alot of work on that car
it had 2 pumps 6 batteries .....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 12:32 AM~18689964
> *yeah alot of work on that car
> it had 2 pumps 6 batteries .....
> *


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3175180


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

New pic in the flake sale :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 12:58 AM~18689648
> *i dont know about badass tarzan ,,,, too much icing on the cake nikka  :twak:    :happysad:
> 
> none the less itl look clean justin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2010, 08:07 AM~18691369
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You still treating me and chawps to hooters?? That's what I feel like eating tonight!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 29 2010, 11:36 AM~18692762
> *You still treating me and chawps to hooters?? That's what I feel like eating tonight!
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: tits and wings , u cant go wrong there


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 29 2010, 12:36 PM~18692762
> *You still treating me and chawps to hooters?? That's what I feel like eating tonight!
> *


YEA MEET ME THERE AT 7


----------



## Shorty23 (Sep 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 29 2010, 11:47 AM~18433375
> *CLEARED ON  08/27/10 at 10PM, WE WERE PUSHING FOR THE FIREBIRD SHOW, BUT DID WANT TO RUSH IT THAT QUICK. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED, THEN THE DETAIL! :biggrin: A BIG THANKS TO CHAWPS & CHILDSPLAY69  ALL THEM LATE NIGHTERS PAID OFF FELLAS!
> 
> HERE IS SOME PICS OF IT IN MY GARAGE! SUN PICS LATER, CHARGING MY BATTERIES (CHAWPS) :biggrin:
> ...


MAN CHAWPS THIS SHIT IS SUPER TIGHT!!!!! :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice work


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Sep 29 2010, 09:14 PM~18697688
> * nice  work
> *


x81-73 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 01:23 PM~18693629
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  tits and wings , u cant go wrong there
> *


 :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 29 2010, 05:42 PM~18695589
> *YEA MEET ME THERE AT 7
> *


ill be there ese :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 29 2010, 01:23 PM~18693629
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  tits and wings , u cant go wrong there
> *


I know ha :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

wheres the fuckin bitchesssss!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2010, 06:30 PM~18705682
> *wheres the fuckin bitchesssss!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


That's what I wanna kno! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2010, 06:30 PM~18705682
> *wheres the fuckin bitchesssss!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



fuck we gotta go cruising so i can see if its true :biggrin: ... fucking chucky be like faaaaaaaaaawken biiiiiitches :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

did the top too :biggrin: 




































man that car amost burnt me out :420: :420: :420: psike ....NEXT!!! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

future project


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Good job nikka! Justin up next! Don't worry playa, chawps did his homework on what ya wanted and he will put it down!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 30 2010, 09:12 PM~18707266
> *Good job nikka! Justin up next! Don't worry playa, chawps did his homework on what ya wanted and he will put it down!
> *



yeah justin , thanks for being SUPER PATIENT , U GETTING HOOKED UP SON  

oh yeah come january its AUTO KOLOR KREATIONS , CHAWPS , CHUCKY AND CHIVO TRIPPLE C'S :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 10:24 PM~18707458
> *yeah justin , thanks for being SUPER PATIENT , U GETTING HOOKED UP SON
> 
> oh yeah  come january its  AUTO KOLOR KREATIONS  , CHAWPS , CHUCKY AND CHIVO  TRIPPLE C'S  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 09:24 PM~18707458
> *yeah justin , thanks for being SUPER PATIENT , U GETTING HOOKED UP SON
> 
> oh yeah  come january its  AUTO KOLOR KREATIONS  , CHAWPS , CHUCKY AND CHIVO  TRIPPLE C'S  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like an orgie jaja can I be in the mix :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 08:33 PM~18706707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingon weeeeey li my ---- jaja memer cochino :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 27 2010, 04:25 PM~18674892
> *you accepting EBT yet?  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 30 2010, 10:01 PM~18707933
> *:uh:
> *



And marinate?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 09:24 PM~18707458
> *yeah justin , thanks for being SUPER PATIENT , U GETTING HOOKED UP SON
> 
> oh yeah  come january its  AUTO KOLOR KREATIONS  , CHAWPS , CHUCKY AND CHIVO  TRIPPLE C'S  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Chawps  You should let the mechanic go ahead and adjust oilpan and put on that exhaust manifold while car is waiting for lace and patterns. I cant wait to see it done as I think its going to look clean and unique.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Danm Fool do you ever sleep....Painting your ass off! ! :biggrin: 

Cadi looks good..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

What's up chawps :wave: piant jobs are lookin nice I like them fades too :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nikka, wut it do...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 08:33 PM~18706707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esta chingon. good work homie


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

wht up chawps :wave: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 1 2010, 01:18 PM~18712268
> *What's up chawps :wave: piant jobs are lookin nice I like them fades too :thumbsup:
> *



thanks foo  and thanks for the tips on fanning they helped a lil :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 08:07 PM~18727351
> *TTT
> *


sup ese :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 3 2010, 08:08 PM~18727365
> *sup ese :biggrin:
> *


not much just chillin , you?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 08:09 PM~18727376
> *not much just chillin , you?
> *


same homie tired dawg just waiting for vegas


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 01:55 AM~18722685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 3 2010, 08:30 PM~18727610
> *looks good
> *


Thanks Mac, the patterns and lace will be going on this week.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 3 2010, 10:50 PM~18728736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: justin you were doing good ese :angry: :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 4 2010, 12:08 AM~18729105
> *:angry: justin you were doing good ese  :angry:  :0
> *


Chawps gonna put that antenna on your Regal :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 4 2010, 01:00 AM~18729258
> *Chawps gonna put that antenna on your Regal  :biggrin:
> *


trust me he wnt :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Sep 29 2010, 01:07 AM~18689747
> *:0  :0 we could do a bunch of rides see!! you with the program now jejeje!!
> *


the picture of the one in the rode I think it was found here about 15 miles from me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 08:33 PM~18706707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like his shit my *****..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 08:36 PM~18746444
> *i like his shit my *****..
> *


Wait till you see the Pontiac


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18747436
> *Wait till you see the Pontiac
> *


shit wait till you see the rag regal :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 5 2010, 10:03 PM~18747445
> *shit wait till you see the rag regal :biggrin:
> *


shit wait till you see the 73 boattail :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18747436
> *Wait till you see the Pontiac
> *


ONE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

HOPE TO GET PONTIAC WETSANDED , AND THE FRONT PUT BACK ON TODAY SO CAN START ON PATTERNS THEN DO OILPAN AND EXHAUST MANIFOLD SO I CAN BRING THAT BITCH BACK HOME :biggrin:

 FIXED


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 6 2010, 05:18 AM~18748945
> *HOPE TO GET PONTIAC WETSANDED , BUFFED AND THE FRONT PUT BACK ON TODAY SO CAN START ON PATTERNS  THEN DO OILPAN AND EXHAUST MANIFOLD SO I CAN BRING THAT BITCH BACK HOME :biggrin:
> *



he said buff :biggrin: ...thats after ninja


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 6 2010, 08:38 AM~18749878
> *he said buff  :biggrin: ...thats after ninja
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup TARZAN!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

1966 PONTIAC VENTURA.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18747436
> *Wait till you see the Pontiac
> *


TWO


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 6 2010, 05:18 AM~18748945
> *HOPE TO GET PONTIAC WETSANDED , AND THE FRONT PUT BACK ON TODAY SO CAN START ON PATTERNS  THEN DO OILPAN AND EXHAUST MANIFOLD SO I CAN BRING THAT BITCH BACK HOME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



FIXED


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18747457
> *shit wait till you see the 73 boattail :biggrin:
> *


 FUCK BOTH OF THOSE CARS WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 6 2010, 07:37 PM~18755406
> *FUCK BOTH OF THOSE CARS WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE BIG BODY  :biggrin:
> *


You gotta get your FLAKE order in for it to be official :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 6 2010, 07:37 PM~18755406
> *FUCK BOTH OF THOSE CARS WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE BIG BODY  :biggrin:
> *


fuck both thoes cars and your big body, wait until you see my blazer


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 6 2010, 09:44 PM~18756623
> *fuck both thoes cars and your big body, wait until you see my blazer
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Oct 6 2010, 07:37 PM~18755406
> *FUCK BOTH OF THOSE CARS WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE BIG BODY  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 7 2010, 12:24 AM~18757544
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067

Chawps you should hit him up about patterning wheels out.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 02:54 PM~18761548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are thoes?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 7 2010, 03:09 PM~18761656
> *wtf are thoes?
> *


Speakers covers for 6x9 speakers, you put them in back window to add decoration.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 03:13 PM~18761673
> *Speakers covers for 6x9 speakers, you put them in back window to add decoration.
> *


 :rimshot: :squint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 7 2010, 06:52 AM~18758448
> *:drama:
> *


what u doing tarzan every time i see you you just eatn popcorn come and pick up the regal if you just doing nada weyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18747436
> *Wait till you see the Pontiac
> *


Tommorow the Pontiac will be wetsanded, noone could do it monday or tuesday due to rain. It gonna be clean once done next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 6 2010, 09:44 PM~18756623
> *fuck both thoes cars and your big body, wait until you see my blazer
> *



Fuck your blazer wait till you see my bike.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 7 2010, 03:13 PM~18761673
> *Speakers covers for 6x9 speakers, you put them in back window to add decoration.
> *


Justin you are going to blind someone with the reflection of your decoration. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Oct 8 2010, 03:07 PM~18768390
> *Justin you are going to blind someone with the reflection of your decoration. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Thats what I'm talking about! Flake them bishes out... :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The Pontiac gonna be wetsanded tommorow and then the patterns started. Cant wait to see it done as it gonna be clean.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Oct 8 2010, 03:07 PM~18768390
> *Justin you are going to blind someone with the reflection of your decoration. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

The Pontiac gonna be wetsanded Monday and then the patterns started. Cant wait to see it done as it gonna be clean.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 9 2010, 04:33 PM~18773540
> *The Pontiac gonna be wetsanded Monday and then the patterns started. Cant wait to see it done as it gonna be clean.
> *


repost


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 9 2010, 10:19 PM~18775197
> *repost
> *


 Not Repost :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Oct 8 2010, 10:30 PM~18770832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 9 2010, 11:01 PM~18775357
> *:uh:
> *


I just changed the day so I can keep track of whats going on with my car.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

how is it going are they working on it today???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:uh: :uh: only one that needs to worry about the gold car is justin , i got insurance claim jobs from the hail storm and other cars im working on along with justins, itl get done soon quit askin guys :|


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Oct 12 2010, 12:25 PM~18791685
> *how is it going are they working on it today???
> *


Yeah yesterday and today we did wetsanding on it , will finish it tomorow hopefully then start with patterns. How is your Ventura going?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 12 2010, 04:42 PM~18793697
> *Yeah yesterday and today we did wetsanding on it , will finish it tomorow hopefully then start with patterns. How is your Ventura going?
> *


 :drama: waiting :biggrin: TTT


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 12 2010, 02:34 PM~18792718
> *:uh:  :uh:  only one that needs to worry about the gold car is justin , i got insurance claim jobs from the hail storm and other cars  im working on along with justins, itl get done soon  quit askin  guys :|
> *


Are you trying to say GET OFF THE SACK Weeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyy jaja sup loco whats good homes


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps figured out the secret of the flake, gotta wetsand it with 2 different papers and that motha fucka will sparkle more than the 4th of July. Today we wetsanded it some and tomorrow Chawps will finish it up so the patterns can start and king midas can go old school meets new.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 13 2010, 06:48 PM~18803642
> *Chawps figured out the secret of the flake, gotta wetsand it with 2 different papers and that motha fucka will sparkle more than the 4th of July. Today we  wetsanded it some and tomorrow Chawps will finish it up so the patterns can start and king midas can go old school meets new.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18804248
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh:  :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18804248
> *:buttkick:
> *


i know why you got to give out the secret ese :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 13 2010, 06:48 PM~18803642
> *Chawps figured out the secret of the flake, gotta wetsand it with 2 different papers and that motha fucka will sparkle more than the 4th of July. Today we  wetsanded it some and tomorrow Chawps will finish it up so the patterns can start and king midas can go old school meets new.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: cant take this guy no wheres  ........time out justin, go to youir corner :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :scrutinize:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 14 2010, 07:50 AM~18808292
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  cant take this guy no wheres   ........time out justin, go to youir corner  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :scrutinize:
> *


JAJAJAJAJAJA :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2010, 07:08 PM~18813849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man :wow: Did you win a trophy in Vegas?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Today hopefully car will be wetsanded so patterns and lace can be started. Plan is to have car done in 1 to 1.5 weeks so king midas can roll out to some events and hopefully make a few haters. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 01:39 AM~18817239
> *Today hopefully car will be wetsanded so patterns and lace can be started. Plan is to have car done in 1 to 1.5 weeks so king midas can roll out to some events and hopefully make a few haters.  :biggrin:
> *


justin memer get off the sakkkkkkkkkkkk weyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just giving update as per the progress, cuz am ready to see car done


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 15 2010, 02:39 AM~18817455
> *Just giving update as per the progress, cuz am ready to see car done
> *


JUST MAKE IT A SURPRISE FOR EVERYONE WEEEY


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup chawps where you been vato other then the cabaret weyyyyy get off the SACKKKKKKKKKK WEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 14 2010, 07:08 PM~18813849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2010, 06:53 PM~18855925
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> the day before my birthday.. I think I might have to celebrate it with you guys :cheesy:*


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18857601
> *the day before my birthday.. I think I might have to celebrate it with you guys :cheesy:
> *


*you'll need this then *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18857601
> *the day before my birthday.. I think I might have to celebrate it with you guys :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 x2 the 7th is my b day :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 19 2010, 11:53 PM~18858213
> *you'll need this then
> 
> 
> ...



fucking guy  q vo wey


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 20 2010, 08:59 AM~18859944
> *fucking guy      q vo wey
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> patterns on roof starting at 650$


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 12 2010, 04:42 PM~18793697
> *Yeah yesterday and today we did wetsanding on it , will finish it tomorow hopefully then start with patterns. How is your Ventura going?
> *


very slow haven't done anything just cruise it every now and then I am broke right now waiting to gets some more feria I have the flake for my roof and some metallic red to I just need the flat black and get a trunk popper so i can weld the hole and do the body work on the rear then I will finish the rest all the sides are done I just need to block them an do the hood roof and trunk but I am designing a few simple patterns i might do for the hood and trunk


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Oct 20 2010, 07:54 PM~18865618
> *very slow haven't done anything just cruise it every now and then I am broke right now waiting to gets some more feria I have the flake for my roof and some metallic red to I just need the flat black and get a trunk popper so i can weld the hole and do the body work on the rear then I will finish the rest all the sides are done I just need to block them an do the hood roof and trunk but I am designing a few simple patterns i might do for the hood and trunk
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 20 2010, 12:32 PM~18861500
> *
> 
> *



what , what is that wink u want patterns like that or what foo :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 20 2010, 09:08 PM~18866459
> *
> *



just a smiley huhh , i thought u were gonna turn my thread into a twitter page with all the updates nikka :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Oct 20 2010, 07:54 PM~18865618
> *very slow haven't done anything just cruise it every now and then I am broke right now waiting to gets some more feria I have the flake for my roof and some metallic red to I just need the flat black and get a trunk popper so i can weld the hole and do the body work on the rear then I will finish the rest all the sides are done I just need to block them an do the hood roof and trunk but I am designing a few simple patterns i might do for the hood and trunk
> *


Just hit up Chawps man, he has good prices and can weld the trunk keyhole before painting the car. How do you plan to open the trunk? I just have mine pushed close untill can get a way fabricated to open it.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 20 2010, 09:22 PM~18866600
> *what , what is that wink u want patterns like that or what foo  :cheesy:
> *


on the convertible jajajaja that be tight weeeeey


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 20 2010, 09:22 PM~18866600
> *what , what is that wink u want patterns like that or what foo  :cheesy:
> *


fuck it on the rivi wey simooooooonnnnn nnnnnnn n n n n n n n n nnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 forget the vynal top get down ese get down a lil rust aint shit for the paisa chawps  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 21 2010, 12:56 AM~18868019
> *fuck it on the rivi wey simooooooonnnnn nnnnnnn n n n n n n n n nnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  forget the vynal top get down ese get down a lil rust aint shit for the paisa chawps   :biggrin:
> *



foo you gotta get a whole top for that roof nikka , i can see right through it  ....but im down


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD LOCO!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 21 2010, 07:55 AM~18869300
> *foo you gotta get a whole top for that roof nikka , i can see right through it   ....but im down
> *


MAN ILL GET THE WELDER and metal ese just get down ese get down :biggrin: :h5: :x: :x: :yes:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

where the pics chucky


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GET TO WORK


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C. (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> doing a 300$ raffle , not the wheels but a paintjob on the wheels , the works , flake, kandy patterns any colors u want
> 
> and if u hit me up that day the 300 wheel deal is 180$ for the works only that day at the show hit me up see u there...........
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> > doing a 300$ raffle , not the wheels but a paintjob on the wheels , the works , flake, kandy patterns any colors u want
> >
> > and if u hit me up that day the 300 wheel deal is 180$ for the works only that day at the show hit me up see u there...........
> >
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2010, 10:05 AM~18887807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 23 2010, 09:05 AM~18887807
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> rooster changed the wheels and did something on the top huh... Still looks good :biggrin:*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 03:52 PM~18889346
> *rooster changed the wheels and did something on the top huh... Still looks good :biggrin:
> *



it has a hannibal hector mural :uh: :uh: :uh: , and i think rooster sold it to his boy :dunno: 

post up your wheels foo :cheesy: , and on my wheel thread :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 03:25 PM~18889544
> *it has a hannibal hector mural  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: , and i think rooster sold it to his boy  :dunno:
> 
> post up your wheels foo  :cheesy: , and on my wheel thread  :biggrin:
> *


my modem is broken for my computer I can't up load anything right now. I'll send you a picture mail and you upload it


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Here ya go chawps its almost there :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 06:50 PM~18890332
> *Here ya go chawps its almost there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: dam foo its starting to look real good :cheesy:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 05:57 PM~18890375
> *:cheesy:  dam foo its starting to look real good  :cheesy:
> *


Those are old pics, its lookin better right now, I have all the trim on except the roof pieces :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 06:58 PM~18890380
> *Those are old pics, its lookin better right now, I have all the trim on except the roof pieces :biggrin:
> *



dam i wana check it out  , hurry up and put the top on for the avondale picnic :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

wheels i did for this elco 








































































the kandy kinda killed all the water drops and marble  , im thinking using darker colors next time :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 06:01 PM~18890394
> *wheels i did for this elco
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: they look tight foo


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

My daughters pedal car "Pinkalicious" at the Vegas super show 2010 :biggrin: 




















At the Rollerz only show in PHX



















A little system I built for it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18890436
> *My daughters pedal car "Pinkalicious" at the Vegas super show 2010 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



your daughter be bumpin some beats around the house :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18890436
> *My daughters pedal car "Pinkalicious" at the Vegas super show 2010 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Man :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18890436
> *My daughters pedal car "Pinkalicious" at the Vegas super show 2010 :biggrin
> 
> A little system I built for it
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

tothemadafukingtop


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> painting up these 20 inch wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> > painting up these 20 inch wheels
> >
> >
> > [img]
> > ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

We started Justins car... did some patterns on the hood to start us off.... More updates to come next week :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 28 2010, 12:48 AM~18928852
> *We started Justins car... did some patterns on the hood to start us off.... More updates to come next week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Was the lace hard to do or just simple? Looks dope.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 28 2010, 12:54 AM~18928867
> *:wow: Was the lace hard to do or just simple? Looks dope.
> *


dont tell him chawps he going to tell the whole world jajaja :cheesy:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 28 2010, 12:48 AM~18928852
> *We started Justins car... did some patterns on the hood to start us off.... More updates to come next week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 28 2010, 12:48 AM~18928852
> *We started Justins car... did some patterns on the hood to start us off.... More updates to come next week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fucking chuuuuuuuuucky :biggrin: , good job on laying down the pattterns foo and thanks for sticking it out till midnight :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty: :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 28 2010, 12:48 AM~18928852
> *We started Justins car... did some patterns on the hood to start us off.... More updates to come next week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SICK HOMIE SIMPLE AND CLEAN PART OF IT LOOKS LIKE A PLANE reminds me of 1950's pontiac hood ornament


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some sun pics :biggrin: kandy and flake go together  
































































 there u go justin :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18931914
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...



awwww shit nukka, looks good!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 23 2010, 06:50 PM~18890332
> *Here ya go chawps its almost there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this?? would love for you to do my glasshouse this way


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 28 2010, 07:05 PM~18935781
> *what color is this?? would love for you to do my glasshouse this way
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18931914
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 28 2010, 10:08 PM~18937086
> *I'll tell you.. But I'm gonna have to charge you :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: as long as its on my glasshouse


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 28 2010, 12:48 AM~18928852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18931914
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:   kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


TOTHEMOTHAFUCKINGTOP


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I know you have more updates!!!!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP PAISA :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Nov 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18980381
> *WAT UP PAISA :biggrin:
> *


WHO ARE YOU TALKING TO BUDDY :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 3 2010, 07:51 PM~18979662
> *I know you have more updates!!!!
> *


nothing much lately , just hail insurance claims , gotta fix justins ride so we dont have to push it everywhere  :happysad: 

fender bender {before}









{after} :biggrin: 









mustang got all beat up by hail 97 dents , thats not counting the hood i didnt bother to count those kuz its gotta get replaced but the whole car is covered in dents 































































the hail was big and sharp enought to break windows too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

got this impala to do also , i already wetsanded most of it and i gotta do some body repair and patterns to hide all the repairs  ,,,,, i just got this impala , justins and the caddy i gotta finish late nghts at the shop :420: :420: 









repair and blend the hood 


















gotta repair around the door handles  










nothing too exiting happening at the shop yet :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 06:16 AM~18982875
> *got this impala to do also , i already wetsanded most of it and  i gotta do some body repair and patterns to hide all the repairs   ,,,,, i just got this impala , justins  and the caddy i gotta finish late nghts at the shop  :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 3 2010, 11:26 PM~18981720
> *WHO ARE YOU TALKING TO BUDDY :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


x63


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 28 2010, 08:05 PM~18935781
> *what color is this?? would love for you to do my glasshouse this way
> 
> 
> ...


IDENTITY Natural Green. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 4 2010, 08:21 PM~18989288
> *IDENTITY Natural Green.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 identity has theyre own colors now :cheesy: :biggrin: , check it out foo the missis made the flyer , :happysad: 









come to the picnic to win some painted wheels ( not the wheels themselves just the paint job )


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 09:48 PM~18990429
> *:0  :0  :0  identity has theyre own colors now :cheesy:  :biggrin: , check it out foo the missis made the flyer ,  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 2 2010, 08:19 PM~18971728
> *TOTHEMOTHAFUCKINGTOP
> *


TOTHEMOTHAFUCKINGTOP


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 07:10 AM~18982837
> *nothing much lately , just hail insurance claims , gotta fix justins ride so we dont have to push it everywhere    :happysad:
> 
> fender bender {before}
> ...


JUS DUMP 2 GALLONS OF BONDO ON IT AND CALL IT A DAY.... VIVA LA BONDO


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 09:48 PM~18990429
> *:0  :0  :0  identity has theyre own colors now :cheesy:  :biggrin: , check it out foo the missis made the flyer ,  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOLMES


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

que rollo compa danny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 4 2010, 09:48 PM~18990429
> *:0  :0  :0  identity has theyre own colors now :cheesy:  :biggrin: , check it out foo the missis made the flyer ,  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


You said you designed it fooker...  


Looks tight thou


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18931914
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps, Check out link below to see what people are saying on my other build thread. 

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...98133&showall=1


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18997463
> *Chawps, Check out link below to see what people are saying on my other build thread.
> 
> http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...98133&showall=1
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: now we just gotta finish it , u ready chucky :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2010, 10:42 PM~18998996
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  now we just gotta finish it , u ready chucky  :biggrin:
> *


sup wey :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 5 2010, 10:43 PM~18999000
> *sup wey :biggrin:
> *



chilliando :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18999012
> *chilliando  :happysad:
> *


what a paisa you didnt say no **** jajaja :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Nov 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18997463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That boosts my confindence to finish it.. im just gonna do the same flow throughout the entire car and hopefully others will like it... Me and Chawps got a few more tricks but Like that one comment said " Dont over do the paterns " so Imma keep it simple...


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 6 2010, 12:11 AM~18999519
> *That boosts my confindence to finish it.. im just gonna do the same flow throughout the entire car and hopefully others will like it... Me and Chawps got a few more tricks but Like that one comment said " Dont over do the paterns " so Imma keep it simple...
> *


GO CRAZY WEYYYYYY not too crazy tough!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 6 2010, 12:12 AM~18999524
> *GO CRAZY WEYYYYYY not too crazy tough!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Somehow your suggestion doesnt help...... :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a complete set of rocker panel moldings for the 2 door box and some other parts hit me up on the pm if interested  Also a couple Landau trim pieces


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 6 2010, 01:21 PM~19001910
> *I got a complete set of rocker panel moldings for the 2 door box and some other parts hit me up on the pm if interested   Also a couple Landau trim pieces
> 
> 
> ...


does this look like the classifieds?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Early Birthday Danny!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 6 2010, 01:53 PM~19002065
> *does this look like the classifieds?
> *


Does this look like OFFTOPIC? :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 6 2010, 11:54 PM~19005693
> *Does this look like OFFTOPIC?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :run: :sprint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 7 2010, 12:10 AM~19005758
> *:0  :run:  :sprint:
> *


Hey bro pm me ur number, I need to drop that pedal car off


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 7 2010, 12:42 PM~19008122
> *Hey bro pm me ur number, I need to drop that pedal car off
> *


I think i still have your number, ill send ya a text


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

happy birthday chawps... Was good seeing you out at the majestics picnic homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 7 2010, 09:47 PM~19012765
> *happy birthday chawps... Was good seeing you out at the majestics picnic homie
> *



thanks man , it was a fun picnic i had a great time and thanks for the hospitality identyty , cool muuuufukas as always :biggrin: , i woud have drank another cold one with luna but i was already trying to get over a hangover from the night before :happysad:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 8 2010, 09:24 AM~19015177
> *thanks man , it was a fun picnic i had a great time and thanks for the hospitality identyty , cool muuuufukas as always  :biggrin: , i woud have drank another cold one with luna but i was already trying to get over a hangover from the night before  :happysad:
> *


wtf what happend the night before? oooh I memer :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

sup chawps


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

fuuuuccccckkkking Jusssstinnnnnnnnn


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 11 2010, 08:59 AM~19041869
> *fuuuuccccckkkking Jusssstinnnnnnnnn
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Nov 10 2010, 07:23 AM~19032582
> *sup chawps
> *



whats crackin ant , just about wrappet it up with the insurance jobs time to get on the classics again :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 11 2010, 08:59 AM~19041869
> *fuuuuccccckkkking Jusssstinnnnnnnnn
> *


Whats up Chucky, you going to the show Saturday?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 11 2010, 06:42 PM~19045893
> *whats crackin ant , just about wrappet it up with the insurance jobs time to get on the classics again  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 28 2010, 12:48 AM~18928852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 11 2010, 07:38 PM~19046447
> *Whats up Chucky, you going to the show Saturday?
> *


yes sir.. gotta support my homies from the Riderz


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 12 2010, 12:42 AM~19049331
> *yes sir.. gotta support my homies from the Riderz
> *



aaaaaaaaaw shit u rolling with me in the ls :cheesy: .....u better show up at 5 am to paint yo ride nukka


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 12 2010, 08:28 AM~19050419
> *aaaaaaaaaw shit u rolling with me in the ls  :cheesy: .....u better show up at 5 am to paint yo ride nukka
> *


Those are some stronge words there homie haha.. yeah ill be there fool


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 28 2010, 12:48 AM~18928852
> *We started Justins car... did some patterns on the hood to start us off.... More updates to come next week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD... :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 12 2010, 08:28 AM~19050419
> *aaaaaaaaaw shit u rolling with me in the ls  :cheesy: .....u better show up at 5 am to paint yo ride nukka
> *


5AM? 5AM? Damn tyall be gettin up earlier than the chickens.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Natural High out at the Majestics picnic :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19067199
> *Natural High out at the Majestics picnic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam im glad it turned out tight foo :cheesy: , im looking forward to doing something new to it :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Justin you post whore...

what up chawps?!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 17 2010, 12:12 AM~19089625
> *Justin you post whore...
> 
> what up chawps?!
> *


Fucking justin thinks there's a trophy for most smiley faces and TTT posts :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 12:55 AM~19089914
> *Fucking justin thinks there's a trophy for most smiley faces and TTT posts  :biggrin:
> *


He's just trying to keep up with termite :drama:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 14 2010, 06:25 PM~19067199
> *Natural High out at the Majestics picnic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :0


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 17 2010, 08:27 PM~19097518
> *more pics  :0
> *


more pics in my build topic it's in my signature


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

Team Borrachos challenges Chawps to a paint off!! :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

:angry:  :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 17 2010, 01:55 AM~19089914
> *Fucking justin thinks there's a trophy for most smiley faces and TTT posts  :biggrin:
> *


you mean there isn't :angry:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 17 2010, 07:58 AM~19090761
> *He's just trying to keep up with termite :drama:
> *


 :|


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:12 PM~19105338
> *:|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 18 2010, 07:31 PM~19105480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: ................................................................ :|


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 06:55 PM~19105688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ................................................................ :|
> *


Fuckin Termite... the smiley face King :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 18 2010, 07:12 PM~19105338
> *:|
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2010, 05:48 PM~19104654
> *Team Borrachos challenges Chawps to a paint off!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: :guns:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 18 2010, 10:12 PM~19107177
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :guns:
> *


 :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: hno: hno: :drama: good luck to both post pic's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 18 2010, 10:12 PM~19107177
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :guns:
> *



Just got a call from Joser..... He says.... FFFFUUUUUCCCKKKIN BIIIIIIIITTCHHHESSSS!!!...

that is all....  


On the reals maybe we should for fun.. bet like 4 30packs and let OG AZ Side pick the winner... You aint down Chawps... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Some peices we did for the homie from Unity... Interior pieces around T Top.. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 18 2010, 11:28 PM~19107956
> *Just got a call from Joser..... He says.... FFFFUUUUUCCCKKKIN BIIIIIIIITTCHHHESSSS!!!...
> 
> that is all....
> ...



shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit :cheesy: im down :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2010, 10:01 AM~19110087
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  :cheesy:    im down  :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO HELP WITH THE 30 PACKS ILL BRING MIKE TOO 4 30 PACKS MMMMMMMHH :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 19 2010, 11:01 AM~19110087
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  :cheesy:    im down  :biggrin:
> *


* :wow: MAKE IT A PEDAL CAR PAINT OFF  *


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 12:39 PM~18931914
> *some sun pics  :biggrin:  kandy and flake go together
> 
> 
> ...


PUT THE PONTIAC BACK ON TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2010, 01:48 PM~19111763
> * :wow: MAKE IT A PEDAL CAR PAINT OFF
> *


x2 Then auction off the pedal cars


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 19 2010, 08:00 PM~19114373
> *x2 Then auction off the pedal cars
> *



Don't worry Justin ur car hasn't been forgotten, just got through talking to Chawps about what I have planned for it... hopefully u can be there when I lay the patterns down so u can see it before Chawps does his magic


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 19 2010, 09:00 PM~19114373
> *x2 Then auction off the pedal cars
> *


NEGATIVE HE'S GOTS TO FINISH MINES :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Nov 18 2010, 07:58 PM~19105710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What :dunno: 


I can comment too, but it just takes to long to type :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 19 2010, 09:41 PM~19114961
> *What :dunno:
> I can comment too, but it just takes to long to type :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

pedal cars are for gays


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 19 2010, 09:45 PM~19115001
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 19 2010, 09:59 PM~19115133
> *pedal cars are for gays
> *


 :wow: I told u fooker this ain't off topic....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 19 2010, 11:47 PM~19115846
> *:wow:  I told u fooker this ain't off topic....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Oh ya btw I cant do the wheels on your pedal car, the rubber will melt...I can do the center caps, im guessing you want that in chrome?


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 19 2010, 08:41 PM~19114961
> *What :dunno:
> I can comment too, but it just takes to long to type :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: it's cool homie.. Just messin with ya.... But for reals you are the smiley face king :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 20 2010, 02:19 AM~19116239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh ya btw I cant do the wheels on your pedal car, the rubber will melt...I can do the center caps, im guessing you want that in chrome?
> *



Yes sir but the tires should come off.. I'm buying new tires for them anyways so go ahead and take em off if u can


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2010, 09:19 PM~19114823
> *NEGATIVE HE'S GOTS TO FINISH MINES :biggrin:
> *


true right after mine :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

MARINATE,Nov 20 2010, 06:52 PM~19120143]








  
[/quote]

Wow... Thats Nice!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 19 2010, 08:50 PM~19114649
> *Don't worry Justin ur car hasn't been forgotten, just got through talking to Chawps about what I have planned for it... hopefully u can be there when I lay the patterns down so u can see it before Chawps does his magic
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 20 2010, 06:52 PM~19120143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah thats what I want on the regal :biggrin: thanx marinate!!!! :biggrin: 
get dowwwn chawps


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 21 2010, 08:24 PM~19127684
> *fuck yeah thats what I want on the regal  :biggrin:  thanx marinate!!!! :biggrin:
> get dowwwn chawps
> *


MAYBE ITS THE OTHER WAY AROUND YOUR GETTING DOWN ON SUCKING CHAWPS :0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19127723
> *MAYBE ITS THE OTHER WAY AROUND YOUR GETTING DOWN ON SUCKING CHAWPS :0
> *



NO SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19127723
> *MAYBE ITS THE OTHER WAY AROUND YOUR GETTING DOWN ON SUCKING CHAWPS :0
> *


maybeeee!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 21 2010, 08:32 PM~19127753
> *maybeeee!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2010, 07:32 PM~19127755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 21 2010, 07:32 PM~19127753
> *maybeeee!!! :biggrin:
> *


HOW CAN YOU REACH THAT LOW TO THE GROUND :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 20 2010, 07:52 PM~19120143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motherfucker!!! :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Nov 21 2010, 06:32 PM~19127753
> *maybeeee!!! :biggrin:
> *


I hope you just forgot to say "NO ****"  :sprint: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

What the fuck is going on in this place


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Nov 21 2010, 07:51 PM~19127924
> *I hope you just forgot to say "NO ****"   :sprint:  :roflmao:
> *


oh yeah good looking out ese "NO ****" :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 21 2010, 11:15 PM~19129728
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


sup chumps


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 22 2010, 12:01 AM~19130035
> *What the fuck is going on in this place
> *


wasup chucky and I know nothing!!!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 19 2010, 07:54 PM~19114322
> *PUT THE PONTIAC BACK ON TOP  :biggrin:
> *


TTT!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 22 2010, 12:01 AM~19130035
> *What the fuck is going on in this place
> *


I don't know..but this is my last post in this topic if this shit is going on...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 22 2010, 08:29 PM~19137461
> *I don't know..but this is my last post in this topic if this shit is going on...
> *


You see what you've done fookers...we are gonna lose Termites smilies if we don't start posting some update pics and some biiiitttccchhhessss! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 22 2010, 09:24 PM~19138068
> *You see what you've done fookers...we are gonna lose Termites smilies if we don't start posting some update pics and some biiiitttccchhhessss!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Nov 22 2010, 12:01 AM~19130035
> *What the fuck is going on in this place
> *


x2


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

chawps>>>>>  :boink: <<<<< Me


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Nov 22 2010, 09:24 PM~19138068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: oh oh, Im out again.....


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 23 2010, 07:53 PM~19147809
> *yea!!!!!
> :uh: oh oh, Im out again.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 23 2010, 08:53 PM~19147809
> *yea!!!!!
> :uh: oh oh, Im out again.....
> *


sup G whats good homie!!!


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHAT UP YOUNG JEDI?????????

WAITING FOR THOSE CORONAS, ARE YOU MAKING THEM?
HOW THINGS GOING? BEEN A WHILE SINCE I HAVE BEEN ON HERE.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 23 2010, 07:48 PM~19147023
> *chawps>>>>>   :boink: <<<<< Me
> *


Ok I don't wanna encourage you but that shit made me laugh.... :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving chawps...

dam their a lot of gay shit goin on in here...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP GUN+Nov 24 2010, 05:02 PM~19155138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know :angry: 


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE AND HAVE A SAFE ONE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 20 2010, 05:52 PM~19120143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0. :wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 25 2010, 04:31 PM~19164224
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Any updates on the Pontiac ?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 28 2010, 04:12 AM~19181008
> *Any updates on the Pontiac ?
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 25 2010, 05:31 PM~19164224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks chawps good looking out  :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 28 2010, 04:12 AM~19181008
> *Any updates on the Pontiac ?
> *


TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just talked to Chawps and the Pontiac will be painted this week and put together next week so expect to see update photos


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 25 2010, 03:31 PM~19164224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint Chawps...............................now clean the hubs and inbetween the nipples! :biggrin:  just sayin.........


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2010, 08:32 PM~19127755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


George Lopez would say MAS PENDEJO. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 25 2010, 05:31 PM~19164224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  id rape the painter..


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Nov 28 2010, 08:31 PM~19185978
> *Just talked to Chawps and the Pontiac will be painted this week and put together next week so expect to see update photos
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 1 2010, 12:41 AM~19207611
> *
> *


REALLY!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

SUP CHAWPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 1 2010, 12:41 AM~19207611
> *
> *


Hey the delay is my fault bro, had to help Alex do some leafing and striping and help Jose and Jaime out at the shop cuz they are swamped with hail damage shit... Chawps had asked me to go down and start laying it out but I couldn't make it...

Don't worry man Ill do the layout on it when things start to slow down hopefully squeeze some time to head down there bro....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 1 2010, 08:36 PM~19215252
> *Hey the delay is my fault bro, had to help Alex do some leafing and striping and help Jose and Jaime out at the shop cuz they are swamped with hail damage shit... Chawps had asked me to go down and start laying it out but I couldn't make it...
> 
> Don't worry man Ill do the layout on it when things start to slow down hopefully squeeze some time to head down there bro....
> *


Tell Justin that some ICE cold ROOT beers will hit the spot and maybe get you motivated enough to make some time for his Pontiac..... :biggrin: and by the way, slug Lenny in the arm for me! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Dec 2 2010, 04:51 PM~19221752
> *Tell Justin that some ICE cold ROOT beers will hit the spot and maybe get you motivated enough to make some time for his Pontiac..... :biggrin: and  by the way, slug Lenny in the arm for me! :biggrin:
> *


Wassssup art and hell yeah rootbeer will motivate me.... and lenny said wasssup


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sup Nikka :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 2 2010, 06:53 PM~19223210
> *Wassssup art and hell yeah rootbeer will motivate me.... and lenny said wasssup
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

late night boogie  



















more to come


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:31 AM~19270941
> *late night boogie
> 
> 
> ...


I fucking had a dream about pulling tape... Fucking Gold Member


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 06:31 AM~19270941
> *late night boogie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 8 2010, 08:16 AM~19271185
> *Sick! I thought I saw the paint booth light on last night on the way back from my route. Looks good Chawps.. Mines next. The engine and tranny are coming out of the Landau soon
> *



:cheesy: u shaving the firewall?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 8 2010, 08:16 AM~19271183
> *I fucking had a dream about pulling tape... Fucking Gold Member
> *



lets do this nikka , lets get some color on this bitch today :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:19 AM~19271202
> *:cheesy:  u shaving the firewall?
> *


nope. I'm keeping the ac so I can't do it.. I'm gonna clean it all up and paint it. Paint the frame a-arms. Fender wells all that shit :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 8 2010, 07:24 AM~19271234
> *nope. I'm keeping the ac so I can't do it.. I'm gonna clean it all up and paint it. Paint the frame a-arms. Fender wells all that shit :biggrin:
> *


OOOOh and I'm fiberglassing my dash and making a custom rear piece to hold the 6x9s in the back so you can pattern them out wey


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 08:23 AM~19271224
> *lets do this nikka , lets get some color on this bitch today  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah man I down... not looking foward to matching the other side thou..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 8 2010, 08:27 AM~19271246
> *OOOOh and I'm fiberglassing my dash and making a custom rear piece to hold the 6x9s in the back so you can pattern them out wey
> *


More Tape..... :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 8 2010, 08:27 AM~19271246
> *OOOOh and I'm fiberglassing my dash and making a custom rear piece to hold the 6x9s in the back so you can pattern them out wey
> *



dam :cheesy: thats alot of goodies ....not to mention add a lil som som to the paintjob thats on there already :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 8 2010, 08:27 AM~19271250
> *Yeah man I down... not looking foward to matching the other side thou..
> *



well shit nikka u layed it out now u gotta deal with it :biggrin: ill supervise :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 08:32 AM~19271269
> *well shit nikka u layed it out now u gotta deal with it  :biggrin:  ill supervise  :happysad:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

oh ya, chucky your pedal car melted in the oven..Sorry dawg


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 8 2010, 02:17 PM~19274019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:burn:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:31 AM~19270941
> *late night boogie
> 
> 
> ...


nice job


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 07:31 AM~19270941
> *late night boogie
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight, You and Chucky really got down with the get down.


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

found this in another thread but this leafing is badass,


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 8 2010, 11:27 PM~19280259
> *found this in another thread but this leafing is badass,
> 
> 
> ...



hhhhmmmmmmmm :| :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats lookin' good bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

where the new pics paisa!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sexy!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 9 2010, 02:27 AM~19280259
> *found this in another thread but this leafing is badass,
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 10 2010, 12:10 PM~19293201
> *sexy!
> *



i know i know but what do u think about the patterns :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 12:28 PM~19293368
> *i know i know but what do u think about the patterns :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 12:28 PM~19293368
> *i know i know but what do u think about the patterns :biggrin:
> *


thoes are ok


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm thats bad ass


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i like them..!!!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE.... :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: Sick


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll post the pics later from the other night


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 10 2010, 07:31 PM~19296960
> *I'll post the pics later from the other night
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro.. il be there soon to help ya unmask it!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 08:27 PM~19297372
> *looks good bro.. il be there soon to help ya unmask it!
> *


And colorsand???? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 11:28 AM~19293368
> *i know i know but what do u think about the patterns :biggrin:
> *


Very 70's I think.. Looks good.. I like the swirls, kind of like a Jimmy Hendrix cover :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 10 2010, 08:27 PM~19297372
> *looks good bro.. il be there soon to help ya unmask it!
> *


I already did sorry but yeah color sand is next lol


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks nice chawps


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :drama: HOLY S*#T THAT IS LOOKING [email protected]*#$%G SICK, MAKES ME WANT TO CHANGE THE PAINT SCHEME AND STYLE ON MY VENTURA AND PATTERN THE HELL OUT OF IT TO HA HA AMAZING WORK!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Justin's Ponti is lookin real sick!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

To The Bottom....  :biggrin: 



Hopefully updated pics soon


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 PM~19297437
> *Very 70's I think.. Looks good.. I like the swirls, kind of like a Jimmy Hendrix cover  :thumbsup:
> *



the chucky swirls :cheesy: yeah they look tight  thanks for the comps eeeeeeeerbody  .....so mguiver is gonna help wet sand huuuuuuh :cheesy: .......post the pics termite


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 12:35 PM~19315516
> *the chucky swirls  :cheesy:  yeah they look tight    thanks for the comps eeeeeeeerbody   .....so mguiver is gonna help wet sand huuuuuuh  :cheesy: .......post the pics termite
> *


sup paisa T&A said where in tha fuck you at nikka :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

went to see car today and it looks badass, cant wait to see the bottom patterns sprayed as so far Chawps and Chucky done got down with the get down.


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT para el homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 12:35 PM~19315516
> *the chucky swirls  :cheesy:  yeah they look tight    thanks for the comps eeeeeeeerbody   .....so mguiver is gonna help wet sand huuuuuuh  :cheesy: .......post the pics termite
> *


yessir, here to help out anyway i can, i can dump the trash, clean the floors, wash windows,etc.. be there soon homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328898
> *yessir, here to help out anyway i can, i can dump the trash, clean the floors, wash windows,etc.. be there soon homie
> *


Do you wetsand by hand or with DA. I tried it by hand as Chawps dont trust me to mess with the DA.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 08:44 PM~19329153
> *Do you wetsand by hand or with DA. I tried it by hand as Chawps dont trust me to mess with the DA.
> *


No DA for you Justin. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 13 2010, 12:35 PM~19315516
> *the chucky swirls  :cheesy:  yeah they look tight    thanks for the comps eeeeeeeerbody   .....so mguiver is gonna help wet sand huuuuuuh  :cheesy: .......post the pics termite
> *


Havent had the chance to load them to photobucket...been lazy


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 AM~19293061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hella nice! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 10 2010, 12:57 PM~19293061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TRU CRUIZERS (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: nice work chawps


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 14 2010, 09:23 PM~19328898
> *yessir, here to help out anyway i can, i can dump the trash, clean the floors, wash windows,etc.. be there soon homie
> *


me too!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 14 2010, 09:44 PM~19329153
> *Do you wetsand by hand or with DA. I tried it by hand as Chawps dont trust me to mess with the DA.
> *



No DA for Justin....


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 15 2010, 12:46 AM~19330803
> *No DA for Justin....
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

better late than never


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Another late night at the CHAWP SHOP


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 16 2010, 08:49 AM~19342089
> *
> *



what up termite thanks for posting up the pics :cheesy: , i think it would be funny if we got justin drunk :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sup nikka you n chucky are killin it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 16 2010, 09:23 AM~19342342
> *Sup nikka you n chucky are killin it
> *



thanks foo :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: 'SUP CHAWPS & CHUCKY! :biggrin: YOU VATOS ARE GITTIN DOWN ON JUSTIN'S RANFLA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

lookin nice chawps!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Paint jobs look ok I've seen better 











Haha jk :wave: works lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 07:54 AM~19342119
> *what up termite thanks for posting up the pics  :cheesy: , i think it would be funny if we got justin drunk  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Holidays from LFDY Graffix and D!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 08:54 AM~19342119
> *what up termite thanks for posting up the pics  :cheesy: , i think it would be funny if we got justin drunk  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 


Lets do it!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 17 2010, 02:34 PM~19353853
> *:0  :cheesy:
> Lets do it!
> *




Don't forget to take pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Chawps and Chucky below is link to my other build thread. 

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthr...98133&showall=1


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for hooking up my wheels homie :thumbsup: they look good


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup homie


----------



## SHREK LOCON (Mar 8, 2008)

What is going on with the 70


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

what you think weyyyyyyy!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 19 2010, 08:59 PM~19371420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im doing a taylor tot stroller in almost that exact yellow.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 19 2010, 09:56 PM~19371921
> *Im doing a taylor tot stroller in almost that exact yellow.
> *


nice that was a bad ass caddy!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHREK LOCON_@Dec 19 2010, 07:55 AM~19366446
> *What is going on with the 70
> *


are u ready for it :cheesy: , the hard part is over with , its only mininal body and paint


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Dec 18 2010, 04:28 PM~19362456
> *thanks for hooking up my wheels homie  :thumbsup:  they look good
> 
> 
> ...


any time man


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 19 2010, 07:37 PM~19370596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what are the pics for :dunno: ideas for the rivi? u gotta post that so ppl dont think i did them  :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 19 2010, 11:25 PM~19372582
> *what  are the pics for  :dunno:    ideas for the rivi?  u gotta post that so ppl dont think i did them    :cheesy:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I tought you did jajaja sup mr. S


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i now sell brand spankin new wheels and im also able ship them anywhere in the u s at a starting price of 800 already painted up , all wheels include knock offs and adapters 

13's and 14's 375 

powder coated spokes 525

powder coated spokes and hub 585

center golds starting at 1,000 

include knock offs and adaptors 

100 all four painted one color 

150 all four painted one color with spokes 

250 all four patternd 

300 all four patternd with flake 

100 starting prices stripped 

150 starting prices leafed 

can do logos on wheels letterings and club plaques 

hit me up danny chawps 602 754 7205 or click on my wheels thread link to check them out


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin: Chucky Swirls... 1/24th scale


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 20 2010, 10:00 PM~19381519
> *i now sell brand spankin new wheels and im also able ship them anywhere in the u s  at a starting price of 800 , all wheels include knock offs and adapters
> 
> 13's and 14's  375
> ...


 Hook me up with some zenith style knock offs with a recess for the chips


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Danny, no updates.. I know you've been bustin ass. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 23 2010, 11:08 PM~19408105
> *Sup Danny, no updates.. I know you've been bustin ass. :biggrin:
> *



no been rainy this week so i couldnt shoot candy on justins


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 23 2010, 10:10 PM~19408115
> *no  been rainy this week so i couldnt shoot candy on justins
> *


Thats sucks, today was the first day I made it out from the man cave.. cause of the rains here.. Can't wait till tomorrow.. SUNNY! :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND FAMILY CHAWPS...


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Merry Christmas fools!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Merry christmas Chawps.... hope you have good one homie


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 24 2010, 07:03 PM~19414440
> *Merry Christmas fools!
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  Danny! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Cn you do this CHAWPS :biggrin: 
:wow: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 21 2010, 01:07 AM~19382782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's redo my box with some chucky swirls chawps those look sick :thumbsup:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 26 2010, 07:51 PM~19426649
> *Let's redo my box with some chucky swirls chawps those look sick :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 26 2010, 07:52 PM~19426656
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: im sure i can if i learn the full procces and ofcourse by trial and error  i should get me a sample from them


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 26 2010, 07:45 PM~19426586
> *Cn you do this CHAWPS :biggrin:
> :wow:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> ...


very expensive set up to do this process


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 27 2010, 01:44 PM~19432413
> *very expensive set up to do this process
> *


I can imagine that it would be pricey :angry:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Dec 27 2010, 02:44 PM~19432413
> *very expensive set up to do this process
> *



That's where I come in :biggrin:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 07:43 PM~19435086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie ur car is looking bad ass bro i like it


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@Dec 27 2010, 09:08 PM~19435346
> *Homie ur car is looking bad ass bro i like it
> *


Thanks, Chucky and Chawps really got down on it.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 07:53 PM~19435177
> *That's where I come in  :biggrin:
> *



You gonna front the money Chucky??? Can I be the first customer :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 07:43 PM~19435086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an orange candy or a red??? Looks orange to me... looks good Chawps :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 27 2010, 09:42 PM~19435644
> *Is that an orange candy or a red??? Looks orange to me... looks good Chawps :thumbsup:
> *


Its Candy Tangerine


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 09:47 PM~19435701
> *Its Candy Tangerine
> *


:biggrin: 























































once this car is fully cleared the gold and orange will really pop with all that flake :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:29 PM~19436327
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good young Jedi


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 10:34 PM~19436398
> *looking good young Jedi
> *



thaks man i couldnt have done it without chucky , im closer to feeling comfortable on shooting a full candy car :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:38 PM~19436454
> *thaks man i couldnt have done it without chucky ,  im closer to feeling comfortable on shooting a full candy car  :biggrin:
> *


Like Albert said, get used to shooting a particular brand and master it :biggrin: 

Chit homie, I just listen to him :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 10:29 PM~19436327
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x81


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 27 2010, 09:41 PM~19435631
> *You gonna front the money Chucky??? Can I be the first customer :biggrin:
> *


Got some inverstors lining up... Its a RollerZ thang :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:14 PM~19436839
> *Got some inverstors lining up... Its a RollerZ thang  :biggrin:
> *


Dispensa!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:14 PM~19436839
> *Got some inverstors lining up... Its a RollerZ thang  :biggrin:
> *


  


lets start chroming shit :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 12:26 AM~19436944
> *
> lets start chroming shit  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 11:26 PM~19436944
> *
> lets start chroming shit  :cheesy:
> *


Starting with my bumpers. I wonder though how real the spray chrome looks in person?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 11:30 PM~19436975
> *Starting puppet's car. :biggrin:  I wonder though how real the spray chrome looks in person?
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 PM~19436848
> *Dispensa!!!!!!!!
> *


Dont worry UNITY gets a discount toooo... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 11:29 PM~19436973
> *:wow:
> *



ya sabes primo  trinna do big things for 2011 new shop and everything :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 28 2010, 12:32 AM~19436997
> *Dont worry UNITY gets a discount toooo... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:32 PM~19436997
> *Dont worry UNITY gets a discount toooo... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: how bout los junity's :dunno: :tears: :x:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 11:32 PM~19437005
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:33 PM~19437014
> *:thumbsup: how bout los junity's :dunno:  :tears:  :x:
> *



thats what i wana know hno: hno:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:33 PM~19437014
> *:thumbsup: how bout los junity's :dunno:  :tears:  :x:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2010, 11:34 PM~19437030
> *thats what i wana know hno:  hno:
> *


I know ahh :angry: we waitn chUUKY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 28 2010, 12:33 AM~19437022
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:33 PM~19437022
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yo Chuck, hit me up soon...let you knw about them Z's


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:35 PM~19437038
> *:uh:
> *


   :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:36 PM~19437047
> *Yo Chuck, hit me up soon...let you knw about them Z's
> *


you mean my Z"s :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:36 PM~19437056
> *you mean my Z"s :0
> *


 :0 

I told Chucky a while back if I ever get rid of my rims I would let him know first, that's why I didn't want to commit to anyone as of yet....but if he dont want them...well then theyare up for grabs


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Honestly homies I am working with some people to try and fund this equipment.. if roughly around ten stacks ( $10,000 ).. It might take alil time but hopefully we can get it and start doing some crazy shit on the cars comming out of the CHAWP SHOP


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:36 PM~19437047
> *Yo Chuck, hit me up soon...let you knw about them Z's
> *


Yes sir... Got your soon to be prospect wanting to get his hands on em :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:39 PM~19437071
> *:0
> 
> I told Chucky a while back if I ever get rid of my rims I would let him know first, that's why I didn't want to commit to anyone as of yet....but if he dont want them...well then theyare up for grabs
> *


 :angry: I dont want them now eeey fo serio!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:36 PM~19437056
> *you mean my Z"s :0
> *


You aint ready..... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:41 PM~19437098
> *You aint ready.....  :biggrin:
> *


CHALES SE BEEN READY BUT NO CHEESE :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:43 PM~19437112
> *CHALES SE BEEN READY BUT NO CHEESE :angry:
> *



Me too


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:45 PM~19437128
> *Me too
> *


I WAS GOING TO PAY W BEER RUNS JAJAJA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:41 PM~19437089
> *Yes sir... Got your soon to be prospect wanting to get his hands on em  :biggrin:
> *


They'll look nice on the 6!

And my caddy will looknice in my WWK :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:41 PM~19437097
> *:angry: I dont want them now eeey fo serio!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:47 PM~19437143
> *:0
> *


JUS YOKING WEY :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:46 PM~19437133
> *I WAS GOING TO PAY W BEER RUNS JAJAJA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would have been alot of CORONAS!


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:48 PM~19437148
> *that would have been alot of CORONAS!
> *


THEN WE CAN DRINK WHILE WE PUT THEM ON THE RIVI :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:46 PM~19437136
> *They'll look nice on the 6!
> 
> And my caddy will looknice in my WWK :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Dec 27 2010, 11:47 PM~19437146
> *JUS YOKING WEY :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


me too!

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437178
> *me too!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



Damn those would look good on my Caddy!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 27 2010, 11:53 PM~19437191
> *Damn those would look good on my Caddy!
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ok...one more :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Dec 27 2010, 11:53 PM~19437194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:53 PM~19437194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437178
> *me too!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



i thnkt hose would really look good on the big body :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i would even keep em chrome and get some chinas to paint :wow: :wow: chukys not ready for that much rim :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 07:28 AM~19438547
> *i thnkt hose would really look good on the big body  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    i would even keep em chrome and get some chinas to paint  :wow:  :wow:  chukys not ready for that much rim  :cheesy:
> *


yup, paint the chinas, not REAL rims :biggrin: 

Honestly, everything looks better in chrome, spokes anodized on some colors but that's about it for me.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 07:28 AM~19438547
> *i thnkt hose would really look good on the big body  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    i would even keep em chrome and get some chinas to paint  :wow:  :wow:  chukys not ready for that much rim  :cheesy:
> *


yup chucky aint ready for that those are bad ass for the rivi STOP ME WHEN I LIE


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:51 PM~19437178
> *me too!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


can I do payments? beer runs avery weekend lol!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 28 2010, 07:28 AM~19438547
> *i thnkt hose would really look good on the big body  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    i would even keep em chrome and get some chinas to paint  :wow:  :wow:   chukys not ready for that much rim  :cheesy:
> *


Are the 5.20s included?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Dec 25 2010, 05:03 AM~19414440
> *Merry Christmas fools!
> *


Hey I know you, don't you have one of my lil Tigers? :biggrin: 

Merry Christmas Happy New Year


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 28 2010, 11:51 PM~19446574
> *Are the 5.20s included?
> *


Yup, may need some new ones by then :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19454989
> *Yup, may need some new ones by then :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Dec 27 2010, 08:43 PM~19435086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: More updates coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year Danny!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy new years everybody 2010 was a great year for me i started off rough with no job until i got the opportunity to get back in the game , i came a long ways i learned many things met many ppl and made lots of friends but i gotta give a big thanks to all of those who supported me , believed in me and to all the painters that gave me advice but most of all the missis for really holding it down through the many ups and downs this year had im truly greatfull and i know 1011 will be even better cheers everybody


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 08:03 AM~19473664
> *Happy new years everybody  2010 was a great year for me i started off  rough with no job until i got the opportunity to get back in the game , i came a long ways i learned many things met many ppl and made lots of friends  but i gotta give a big  thanks to all of those who supported me , believed in me and to all the painters that gave me advice but most of all the missis for really holding it down through the many ups and downs this year had  im truly greatfull  and i know 1011 will be even better  cheers everybody
> *


I got you homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 1 2011, 09:37 AM~19473778
> *I got you homie
> *



thanks foo :cheesy: you guys made this possible and thanks for being patient i know we still got more to do to your ride :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 09:03 AM~19473664
> *Happy new years everybody  2010 was a great year for me i started off  rough with no job until i got the opportunity to get back in the game , i came a long ways i learned many things met many ppl and made lots of friends  but i gotta give a big  thanks to all of those who supported me , believed in me and to all the painters that gave me advice but most of all the missis for really holding it down through the many ups and downs this year had  im truly greatfull  and i know 1011 will be even better  cheers everybody
> *


No mention of Chucky???? WTF???  
:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 1 2011, 10:30 AM~19473974
> *No mention of Chucky???? WTF???
> :biggrin:
> *


u know i did  i said to all of those who supportet me :biggrin: but yeah A BIG THANKS TO MY BOY CHUKY FOR HOLDING IT DOWN WITH ME LATE HOURS AND SEEING THE BIG PICTURE.........THANKS FOO we got much more work lined up for 2011 i hope u ready for a full time commitment at our new shop  HAPPY NEW YEARS NIKKA


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

happy new years :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:50 AM~19474080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy new year nukka!!!!


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:50 AM~19474080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin badazz fellas...HAPPY NEW YEAR, BEST WISHES FOR 2011 CHEERS


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 10:37 AM~19474000
> *u know i did    i said to all of those who supportet me  :biggrin:  but yeah    A BIG THANKS TO MY BOY CHUKY  FOR HOLDING IT DOWN WITH ME LATE HOURS AND SEEING THE BIG PICTURE.........THANKS FOO we got much more work lined up for 2011 i hope u ready for a full time commitment at our new shop    HAPPY NEW YEARS NIKKA
> *


Got any extra room?


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Happy New Years and good luck on all your endevours


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 1 2011, 06:26 PM~19476584
> *Got any extra room?
> *


For powdercoating??? Hmmmm ...... :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 09:03 AM~19473664
> *Happy new years everybody  2010 was a great year for me i started off  rough with no job until i got the opportunity to get back in the game , i came a long ways i learned many things met many ppl and made lots of friends  but i gotta give a big  thanks to all of those who supported me , believed in me and to all the painters that gave me advice but most of all the missis for really holding it down through the many ups and downs this year had  im truly greatfull  and i know 1011 will be even better  cheers everybody
> *


y yo wey you such a putaq sucia!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

need more pontiac pics


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 1 2011, 11:02 PM~19479044
> *need more pontiac pics
> *


Yeah I know, may have to start getting pics from the Pontiac thread :cheesy:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 11:04 PM~19479057
> *Yeah I know, may have to start getting pics from the Pontiac thread  :cheesy:
> *


I ment of yours


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 1 2011, 11:39 PM~19479400
> *I ment of yours
> *


Hopefully Monday or Tuesday it will be going for leafing and striping so hopefully we can get some new pics at that time.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 1 2011, 11:02 PM~19479044
> *need more pontiac pics
> *


 :nono: 

Less is more... in Justins case, NONE is perfect.... :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 2 2011, 08:28 AM~19480477
> *:nono:
> 
> Less is more... in Justins case, NONE is perfect.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 1 2011, 10:33 PM~19478776
> *For powdercoating??? Hmmmm ......  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 06:45 PM~19503825
> *TTT
> *




bored ass muuufuka :squint: if you got time to post on every thread ill give you a wetsand pad and put you to work nikka :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2011, 08:10 PM~19504940
> *bored ass muuufuka  :squint:  if you got time to post on every thread ill give you a wetsand pad and put you to work nikka  :biggrin:
> *


I was just bumping all the AZ threads.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 4 2011, 08:09 PM~19505745
> *I was just bumping all the AZ threads.
> *


 You mean bumping up your post count you post whore :cheesy: :biggrin: just kidding but you know that's what's your doing :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 4 2011, 09:19 PM~19505911
> *You mean bumping up your post count you post whore :cheesy:  :biggrin:  just kidding but you know that's what's your doing :biggrin:
> *


LOL You figured it out.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

bad ass work man


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2011, 08:10 PM~19504940
> *bored ass muuufuka  :squint:  if you got time to post on every thread ill give you a wetsand pad and put you to work nikka  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I found this on another thread and seems like a neat trick so thought id post it here.

Use 3m spray adhesive a small even coat over the lace so that when u spray the air presure will not move the lace as soon as the paint hits the lace it disolves the glue and the lace un sticks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:50 AM~19474080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 10:50 AM~19474080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 01:27 AM~19538099
> *I found this on another thread and seems like a neat trick so thought id post it here.
> 
> Use 3m spray adhesive a small even coat over the lace so that when u spray the air presure will not move the lace as soon as the paint hits the lace it disolves the glue and the lace un sticks
> *


3m also has a can of LOW TACK spray in a wht and blue can..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 08:50 PM~19474080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean I like those colors :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 13 2011, 12:53 PM~19586421
> *That's clean I like those colors  :biggrin:
> *


Don't compliment him, he will post 400 more pics for you :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 13 2011, 04:56 PM~19588490
> *Don't compliment him, he will post 400 more pics for you :biggrin:
> *


You wanna see the trunk?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

no get the car to Alex...


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

no get the car to Alex...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 13 2011, 10:05 PM~19592294
> *no get the car to Alex...
> *


trying to , hopefully soon as we reclearing it tommorow.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 13 2011, 10:16 PM~19592469
> *trying to , hopefully soon as we reclearing it tommorow.
> *


HUURRY THE REGAL NEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXTT WEYYYYY!! :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :banghead: :banghead: :ninja:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jan 14 2011, 02:56 AM~19588490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo nothing much brewing at the chawp shop just body work trying to get some rides done :biggrin: next week a new project underway my boys rootbeer impala and a 68 caddy


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the new set of wheels i been workin on :biggrin: 























































they match the car perfect


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19600598
> *the new set of wheels i been workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 15 2011, 07:00 AM~19600581
> *what it doo  nothing much brewing at the chawp shop just body work  trying to get some rides done  :biggrin:  next week a new project underway my boys rootbeer impala and a 68 caddy
> *


what it dew chawps :wave:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 08:01 PM~19600598
> *the new set of wheels i been workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Are those for a towncar? Looks bad ass wey :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 15 2011, 07:22 PM~19607821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes: i gotta get pics of the car with the wheels on


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19600598
> *the new set of wheels i been workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 15 2011, 10:24 PM~19609746
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2   :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 15 2011, 11:15 PM~19609681
> *:wave: :cheesy:
> *



what it doo pancho :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 15 2011, 11:30 PM~19609778
> *x2     :thumbsup:
> *



i even put some of that flake you sent me on :biggrin: them


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup weYYYYY!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

This fucking guy.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 16 2011, 12:32 AM~19609797
> *i even put some of that  flake you sent me on  :biggrin: them
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

say slawps.. i mean chawps... i aint forgot about ur drawing.. i need to get back on it anyways..
i got u big homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Below is picture of trunk w/ bedliner done by the Chawp shop


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 08:21 PM~19624535
> *say slawps.. i mean chawps... i aint forgot about ur drawing.. i need to get back on it anyways..
> i got u big homie
> *



:biggrin: its all good sickness  u got me big huuuuuh :squint: can i get a no ****! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 18 2011, 05:34 AM~19627891
> *:biggrin:  its all good sickness   u got me big huuuuuh  :squint:  can i get a no  ****!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


no....









































:naughty:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

QUE ROLLO CHAWPS


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup Chumps...I mean Chawps :biggrin: 

Where's Justin, put his ass to work!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MY85TOY PHX AZ+Jan 18 2011, 11:29 PM~19636392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup foo :cheesy: man justins only good for being supervisor :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Dec 27 2010, 10:29 PM~19436327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE WORK DANNY THANKS FOR DROPPING US A COMMENT, TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT WHEN IT COMES FROM A FELLOW PAINTER... TOTALLY LOVE THE WHAT YOU DID ON THESE... DIDN'T GO TO FAR BACK, I WILL VISIT AGAIN... JUST WANTED TO RETURN THE RESPECT FROM CHINO, AND MYSELF... THANKS DANNY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....! :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

ke onda tizoc :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Jan 19 2011, 09:03 PM~19644273
> *ke onda tizoc :biggrin:
> *


jajajajajajaja good 1 :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 19 2011, 11:00 AM~19638872
> *NIIICE WORK DANNY THANKS FOR DROPPING US A COMMENT, TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT WHEN IT COMES FROM A FELLOW PAINTER... TOTALLY LOVE THE WHAT YOU DID ON THESE... DIDN'T GO TO FAR BACK, I WILL VISIT AGAIN... JUST WANTED TO RETURN THE RESPECT FROM CHINO, AND MYSELF... THANKS DANNY... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks and no probb i admire everyones work on hee i think as paintors we have to share our art and appreciate it , i thinks its good to give and get feedback from other shops which helps us get better next time around  :biggrin: 

oh by the way my boy vicious did the pink frame there :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 06:46 AM~19647679
> *thanks  and no probb i admire everyones work on hee i think as paintors we have to share our art  and appreciate it , i thinks its good to give and get feedback from other shops which helps us get better next time around    :biggrin:
> 
> oh by the way my boy vicious did the pink frame there  :biggrin:
> *


Sup wey :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 09:01 PM~19600598
> *the new set of wheels i been workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good Chawp!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 07:46 AM~19647679
> *thanks  and no probb i admire everyones work on hee i think as paintors we have to share our art  and appreciate it , i thinks its good to give and get feedback from other shops which helps us get better next time around    :biggrin:
> 
> oh by the way my boy vicious did the pink frame there  :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR YA, THE ONLY THING THAT BUGS ME IS WHEN THEY COME IN TO BITE, AND DON'T EVEN DROP NO COMMENT...LMAO... BUT IT IS TRUE,IT IS NICE TO HAVE FELLOW PAINTER, GIVE EACH OTHER FEEDBACK... SPECIALLY WHEN I BELIEVE WE ALL SHARE THE SAME PASSION... I WILL DIFENITELY DROP IN TO VISIT MORE OFTEN... THANKS FOR THE POSITIVE VIBE... OH AS FOR THE FRAME, I TOTALLY LOVE THAT PIC TOO... YOUR FRIEND VICIOUS GOT DOWN ON THAT BABY... WELL THANKS AGIAN DANNY, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT THURSDAY... WITH RESPECT LIZ OVER AT CDC... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 09:01 PM~19600598
> *the new set of wheels i been workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 09:01 PM~19600598
> *the new set of wheels i been workin on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

T.G.I.F. BUMP... :biggrin: HOPE YOU ARE TO A GREAT FRIDAY...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SATURDAY BUMP HOMIE...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

new shop coming soon mid February, auto and paint , patterns , wheels, powdercoating, chrome ,polishing, and audio 

602 754 7205 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 22 2011, 11:11 PM~19671412
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 23 2011, 09:25 AM~19673314
> *new shop coming soon mid February, auto and paint , patterns , wheels, powdercoating, chrome ,polishing, and audio
> 
> 602 754 7205  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 23 2011, 10:25 AM~19673314
> *new shop coming soon mid February, auto and paint , patterns , wheels, powdercoating, chrome ,polishing, and audio
> 
> 602 754 7205  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 23 2011, 02:10 PM~19675047
> *
> *


Fooker!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 23 2011, 03:09 PM~19675435
> *Fooker!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 23 2011, 03:10 PM~19675440
> *:uh:
> *


Hey guess what we can add to that list.... Engraving :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Phoenix Kustoms bike I'm painting....


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 23 2011, 03:57 PM~19676207
> *Phoenix Kustoms bike I'm painting....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 That looks like a "NATURAL HIGH" green


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 23 2011, 03:11 PM~19675451
> *Hey guess what we can add to that list.... Engraving  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 23 2011, 11:25 AM~19673314
> *new shop coming soon mid February, auto and paint , patterns , wheels, powdercoating, chrome ,polishing, and audio
> 
> 602 754 7205  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Jan 23 2011, 12:11 AM~19671412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I use intercoat when I throw flake on so pics will be a flat finish but trust me there's plenty of flake on this bike


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 23 2011, 05:28 PM~19676398
> *:wow:  :0  That looks like a "NATURAL HIGH" green
> *


Ha... yep you had enough green left over so I can mix in with Xotic Sparkling Silver so I can use it as a basecoat... Then I sprayed a PPG Electric Green, and then Detonators Lazer Yellow flake...

So end result is a very flaked out lime green


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 23 2011, 04:53 PM~19676611
> *Ha... yep you had enough green left over so I can mix in with Xotic Sparkling Silver so I can use it as a basecoat... Then I sprayed a PPG Electric Green, and then Detonators Lazer Yellow flake...
> 
> So end result is a very flaked out lime green
> *


thats copy righted, im gonna have to charge you :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 23 2011, 05:50 PM~19676583
> *I use intercoat when I throw flake on so pics will be a flat finish but trust me there's plenty of flake on this bike
> 
> 
> ...


looking good D!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow: THAT IS A BAD ASS COLOR DANIEL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Jan 23 2011, 08:44 PM~19678360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies... still at the shop giving the Chucky Mobile a facelift...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 12:05 AM~19680043
> *Thanks homies... still at the shop giving the Chucky Mobile a facelift...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

That bike frame & the Laser Yellow is      :around: 

Great combo, can't wait to see it in the sun with clear.. :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 24 2011, 12:50 AM~19680214
> *That bike frame & the Laser Yellow is              :around:
> 
> Great combo, can't wait to see it in the sun with clear..  :thumbsup:
> *


Me. Too... I wanted to clear it to see but that would be a waste of clear


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Que onda paisa


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Ill probably have a big body for you to do up RED on RED :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 24 2011, 06:45 AM~19680748
> *Ill probably have a big body for you to do up RED on RED :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 dispensa blood


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 24 2011, 12:01 PM~19683094
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  dispensa blood
> *


Check your messages :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 23 2011, 06:50 PM~19676583
> *I use intercoat when I throw flake on so pics will be a flat finish but trust me there's plenty of flake on this bike
> 
> 
> ...


fucking laser flakes are a trip que no :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2011, 02:22 PM~19683809
> *fucking laser flakes are a trip que no  :biggrin:
> *


Yep... a fucking eye catcher for sure... just saw it in the sun for the first time... it hits hard


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 03:46 PM~19684004
> *Yep... a fucking eye catcher for sure... just saw it in the sun for the first time... it hits hard
> *


da orange and green do the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 23 2011, 05:53 PM~19676611
> *Ha... yep you had enough green left over so I can mix in with Xotic Sparkling Silver so I can use it as a basecoat... Then I sprayed a PPG Electric Green, and then Detonators Lazer Yellow flake...
> 
> So end result is a very flaked out lime green
> *


Looking good Danielson :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 01:46 PM~19684004
> *Yep... a fucking eye catcher for sure... just saw it in the sun for the first time... it hits hard
> *


Hmmm... I might have to stop by a little later today?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 24 2011, 02:54 PM~19684073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx homie... tell Albert the green bike might have some "Vicious" bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 04:03 PM~19684158
> *I wanna try that orange on the next bike I do...
> Thx homie...  tell Albert the green bike might have some "Vicious" bubbles  :biggrin:
> *


heres da orange on top of an orange pearl


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 23 2011, 05:05 PM~19676696
> *thats copy righted, im gonna have to charge you :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


don't sweat Danielson..........or I will have to charge all you Identity brothas for my pattern that is on all your sides  you know the one that is behind your fenders..... :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 24 2011, 04:03 PM~19685290
> *don't sweat Danielson..........or I will have to charge all you Identity brothas for my pattern that is on all your sides  you know the one that is behind your fenders..... :biggrin:
> *


Thats on your car  :dunno: Im gonna have to look at your car again :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 24 2011, 04:10 PM~19685360
> *Thats on your car   :dunno:  Im gonna have to look at your car again  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 24 2011, 05:03 PM~19685290
> *don't sweat Danielson..........or I will have to charge all you Identity brothas for my pattern that is on all your sides  you know the one that is behind your fenders..... :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 24 2011, 03:03 PM~19684158
> *I wanna try that orange on the next bike I do...
> Thx homie...  tell Albert the green bike might have some "Vicious" bubbles  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 24 2011, 05:03 PM~19685290
> *don't sweat Danielson..........or I will have to charge all you Identity brothas for my pattern that is on all your sides  you know the one that is behind your fenders..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 24 2011, 05:03 PM~19685290
> *don't sweat Danielson..........or I will have to charge all you Identity brothas for my pattern that is on all your sides  you know the one that is behind your fenders..... :biggrin:
> *



guuuaaaaaaaaaat :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome work


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Now taking inn cars get yo whip painted , new shop opening soon :biggrin: 602 754 7205


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Jan 25 2011, 01:29 AM~19690680
> *Awesome work
> *



thanks man


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2011, 10:03 AM~19692356
> *Now taking inn cars  get yo whip painted , new shop opening soon :biggrin:  602 754 7205
> *


q dijiste pinche paisa :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2011, 10:03 AM~19692356
> *Now taking inn cars  get yo whip painted , new shop opening soon :biggrin:  602 754 7205
> *


 :uh: 



u at the shop pen day hoe?


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 25 2011, 10:05 AM~19692384
> *:uh:
> u at the shop pen day hoe?
> *


lmao


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 24 2011, 11:03 PM~19690239
> *guuuaaaaaaaaaat  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you too! You are the painter right?  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 25 2011, 10:11 AM~19692436
> *you too!  You are the painter right?   :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+Jan 25 2011, 10:05 AM~19692384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:around: :around: :around: :around: hno: what up art :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 25 2011, 08:03 PM~19692356
> *Now taking inn cars  get yo whip painted , new shop opening soon :biggrin:  602 754 7205
> *


Whatup Chawps :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 25 2011, 08:05 PM~19692384
> *:uh:
> u at the shop pen day hoe?
> *


You got my lil tiger done yet? :loco:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 07:15 AM~19701236
> *Whatup Chawps :wave:
> *



what it doo yo , nothing much bout to get back on the grind but not before i post pics of my boy finally putting paint to metal :biggrin: 






























wait till he paints his coupe :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 07:16 AM~19701243
> *You got my lil tiger done yet? :loco:
> *


Didnt you see it for sale in the bike section?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 26 2011, 08:20 AM~19702057
> *Didnt you see it for sale in the bike section?
> *


 :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 04:10 AM~19700925
> *:uh:  no nintendo foo
> :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  hno:  what up art  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 'sup Danny!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 26 2011, 07:20 PM~19702057
> *Didnt you see it for sale in the bike section?
> *


:buttkick: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 07:16 PM~19702027
> *what it doo yo , nothing much bout to get back on the grind but not before i post pics of my boy finally putting paint to metal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


He's finally wearing a mask for once that's a shock in itself


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 26 2011, 12:32 PM~19703499
> *He's finally wearing a mask for once that's a shock in itself
> *


Yea, after he was in LALA land for 2 months complaining that he couldn't breef :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 07:33 PM~19707693
> *Yea, after he was in LALA land for 2 months complaining that he couldn't breef :biggrin:
> *


Thats cuz judge judy wasnt on the tv... so he forgot to take his pillz... thats why he couldnt breev :biggrin:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup homie


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

wat up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963+Jan 26 2011, 09:24 PM~19708379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaw shit q vo JUNITY'S :biggrin: pinches paysas :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 27 2010, 11:02 AM~17016699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOING BACK TO THE BEGGING OF THE THREAD...LOOKING GOOD BRO...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 09:59 PM~19708770
> *GOING BACK TO THE BEGGING OF THE THREAD...LOOKING GOOD BRO...
> *



thanks , took some trial and error and the support of local paintors


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

WHAT UP CHAWPS ARE YOU ALMOST READY FOR MY CAR?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 10:41 PM~19709365
> *thanks , took some trial and error and the support of local paintors
> *


SUPPORT IS KEY... I JUST LIKE THAT I'LL BE ABLE TO GO BACK ON YOUR THREAD AND HAVE SOMETHING TO COMMENT ON... HAVE YOURSELF A GOOD NIGHT DANNY...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Jan 26 2011, 09:50 PM~19709484
> *WHAT UP CHAWPS ARE YOU ALMOST READY FOR MY CAR?
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Jan 26 2011, 10:50 PM~19709484
> *WHAT UP CHAWPS ARE YOU ALMOST READY FOR MY CAR?
> *


im all oranged out by justins car but i guess i can look at orange again  lol  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 26 2011, 10:56 PM~19709562
> *SUPPORT IS KEY... I JUST LIKE THAT I'LL BE ABLE TO GO BACK ON YOUR THREAD AND HAVE SOMETHING TO COMMENT ON... HAVE YOURSELF A GOOD NIGHT DANNY...
> *



night


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709578
> *
> *


i hope you put that baby blue to use foo :cheesy:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE ALL ORANGE, THROW SOME DIFFERENT COLOR KANDIES ON THE ROOF OR SOMETHING, IM SURE YOU CAN THINK OF SOMETHING.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 27 2010, 07:44 PM~17019663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOTALLY DIGGING THE GREENS...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

Hey chawps so do you have a good idea of when i can take you this car? Before you get all filled up at the shop. let me know i'm already sittin on the paper.


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

HEY NINJA CALL ME LOST ALL MY CONTACTS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Jan 27 2011, 08:17 PM~19717443
> *Hey chawps so do you have a good idea of when i can take you this car? Before you get all filled up at the shop. let me know i'm already sittin on the paper.
> *



:cheesy: like in a week


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 1 2010, 12:17 PM~17066625
> *heres a few pics of a mustang me and a friend did a while back , the owner like everyone else who calls me said the body was STRAIGHT  well that wasnt the case when i picked it up from the sand blasters   ...i had to charge that guy more , but like they say if they really wana get it done they will pay what yure asking
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD WORK DANNY... EVEN THRU PICS. YOU CAN TELL WHEN IT IS BEING DONE RIGHT!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19721581
> *:cheesy:  like in a week
> *


kool. i'll start to make arangements to get the car to you. when we both have time i'd like to start checking out some colors brotha.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

JUST DROPPING IN WITH A SATURDAY BUMP...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup paisa


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

back to the top.... has always done good work for me.... so break bread with my homie :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ+Jan 28 2011, 08:04 PM~19726035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que pueeeeees darkness :biggrin: ........ we getting ready for our picnic or what


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

WE NOW DO REPAIRS ON WHEELS , WE CAN TAKE OFF THE HUB AND SPOKES FOR YOU AND TRUE EM AGAIN 

WE CAN POWDERCOAT YOUR SPOKES HUB AND RIM

PAINT THE SPOKES HUB OR RIM 

45 BUCKS TO TAKE ONE APART AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ITS MORE OUT OF STATE FOR SHIPPING 

ALSO DO ENGRAVING ON HUB OR RIM AND WE CAN GET THEM PLATED CHROME OR GOLD 

602 754 7205


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 31 2011, 07:57 AM~19744210
> *WE NOW DO REPAIRS ON WHEELS , WE CAN TAKE OFF THE HUB AND SPOKES FOR YOU AND TRUE EM AGAIN
> 
> WE CAN POWDERCOAT YOUR SPOKES  HUB AND RIM
> ...


Heard the powder coater is sexy as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 31 2011, 07:26 PM~19749955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 31 2011, 07:02 PM~19749735
> *Heard the powder coater is sexy as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 31 2011, 07:02 PM~19749735
> *Heard the powder coater is sexy as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


heard she a puta sucia!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 09:08 AM~19755696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Check that shit out my cars on a flyer :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 1 2011, 10:12 AM~19755732
> *Check that shit out my cars on a flyer :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 10:08 AM~19755696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: 
TTT!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Chawps, Thank you for your business!   When your ready for another let me know.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2011, 07:02 PM~19760197
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for making that flyer mando came out tight :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

sup chawps nice flyer!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MORNING BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 31 2011, 07:42 AM~19744140
> *you already know thiiiiiiis man  :cheesy:
> what it doooo mike  :biggrin:  i got some more beer left over from yesterday
> que pueeeeees darkness  :biggrin: ........ we getting ready for our picnic or what
> *


LETS DO IT


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 31 2011, 07:42 AM~19744140
> *you already know thiiiiiiis man  :cheesy:
> what it doooo mike  :biggrin:  i got some more beer left over from yesterday
> que pueeeeees darkness  :biggrin: ........ we getting ready for our picnic or what
> *


Hey chawps whats a good day and time I can take a ride out to your shop??
Its time to talk paint and money brotha. lets get started.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Yea boy


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 3 2011, 01:24 AM~19774894
> *Yea boy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 3 2011, 12:24 AM~19774894
> *Yea boy
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 Ah shit!!! time to make the move :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 3 2011, 01:24 AM~19774894
> *Yea boy
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Feb 2 2011, 08:00 PM~19771504
> *Hey chawps whats a good day and time I can take a ride out to your shop??
> Its time to talk paint and money brotha. lets get started.
> *



how about tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Latest from the Chawp Shop!...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 3 2011, 01:24 AM~19774894
> *Yea boy
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaw shit :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 3 2011, 09:01 PM~19782276
> *Latest from the Chawp Shop!...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 3 2011, 08:01 PM~19782276
> *Latest from the Chawp Shop!...
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what im talking about :biggrin: Bout time you guys posted new pics.... what up with the bike and your explorer Chucky?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 3 2011, 09:01 PM~19782276
> *Latest from the Chawp Shop!...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 3 2011, 09:05 PM~19782333
> *Thats what im talking about :biggrin:  Bout time you guys posted new pics.... what up with the bike and your explorer Chucky?
> *


Explorer is my peice of shit daily, just put a gold pearl over the white to spruce it up... that green bike I'm doing I did some kandy leafing on it here's some pics so far...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

lot of work went into this project


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2011, 12:28 AM~19784595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN TELL... :biggrin: FRIDAY BUMP...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 3 2011, 09:33 PM~19783573
> *Explorer is my peice of shit daily, just put a gold pearl over the white to spruce it up... that green bike I'm doing I did some kandy leafing on it here's some pics so far...
> 
> 
> ...


I need to see that in the sun.. PM please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2011, 12:28 AM~19784595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

here the rest of the pics :biggrin: , a pic of the rear , i shaved off the vinyl top  































































thats it :biggrin: onto the next ........ i call this one the black curse because so many things went wrong


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I never knew curses came in colors :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAME OUT CLEAN LOCO


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 5 2011, 12:06 AM~19793004
> *I never knew curses came in colors :dunno:
> *



it does when it involves this caddy :happysad: , i know every paintor experiences one of these cars :happysad: but all in all all the hard work payed off  next in line is my boys 79 impala


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2011, 05:28 PM~19784595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i can imagine... be a challenge to get those quarters straight being 10 feet long! black too even harder. the preparation efforts show dude, those sides are laser straight. what was the hood and trunk like? and did you repair the front fender?-or get another one cant tell... can land a helicopter on that trunk lid :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

What up chawps? im ready to take you the car, just let me know when i can drop it off. I already got the cheese. lets get it.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2011, 11:45 PM~19792904
> *here the rest of the pics  :biggrin: , a pic of the rear , i shaved off the vinyl top
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 5 2011, 11:12 PM~19798819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 02:17 PM~19795750
> *i can imagine... be a challenge to get those quarters straight being 10 feet long! black too even harder. the preparation efforts show dude, those sides are laser straight. what was the hood and trunk like? and did you repair the front fender?-or get another one cant tell... can land a helicopter on that trunk lid  :wow:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


na those parts are hard to find and expensive i just repaired the fended , i straightened it out as much as i could and messaged it till it looked straight enough for me :happysad: , it had rust on the bottoms too so that got repaired and the driver side was side swiped a lil but all in all it was a good learning experience in many ways :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Feb 5 2011, 08:02 PM~19797516
> *What up chawps? im ready to take you the car, just let me know when i can drop it off.  I already got the cheese.  lets get it.
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 3 2011, 11:24 AM~19774894
> *Yea boy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 4 2011, 10:28 AM~19784595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Way better in black :thumbsup: Looks like you just turned a 76 yr old man's grocery getter into a gangsta ass ride


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 01:25 PM~19801997
> *Way better in black :thumbsup:  Looks like you just turned a 76 yr old man's grocery getter into a gangsta ass ride
> *


Just like your lexus  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Miralo your gettin down nikka


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 01:25 PM~19801997
> *Way better in black :thumbsup:  Looks like you just turned a 76 yr old man's grocery getter into a gangsta ass ride
> *



if it were mine it would be all red on red with some 22s with the red lip black and red interior all slammed but i dont believe in tinted windows so yull be able to see the guts :biggrin: 

now thats gangsta :happysad: what up foo :cheesy:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

what up chawper :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 5 2011, 11:12 PM~19798819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that turned out. :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 6 2011, 07:10 PM~19803993
> *i like that turned out.  :biggrin:
> *


should see it after leafing and striping, looks awesome mayne


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MORNING CHAWPS...


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 7 2011, 11:49 AM~19808734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it dooooo


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS :biggrin: 

i just need to put up some more lighting and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art :cheesy: 



















had to let my ride break inn the new shop :happysad: 



























, i couldnt have done it without the support of all of those who helped make this possible , and all the hard work is finally starting to pay off , and to all the non believers , WE DONT FAKE THE FUNK!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

danny chawps,Feb 7 2011, 09:54 PM~19815155]
CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS :biggrin: 

i just need to put up some more lighting and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art :cheesy: 



















had to let my ride break inn the new shop :happysad: 



























, i couldnt have done it without the support of all of those who helped make this possible , and all the hard work is finally starting to pay off , and to all the non believers , WE DONT FAKE THE FUNK! 
______________________________
OOoooo! I see a glass case full of SparkleEfx Flake for your customers to choose from... :biggrin: 

Shop Looks Great! Congrats Danny!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!! CHAWPS SHOP TTT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 8 2011, 08:54 AM~19815155
> *CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS  :biggrin:
> 
> i just need to put up some more lighting  and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art  :cheesy:
> ...


Can't wait to start working with you guys.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 7 2011, 09:54 PM~19815155
> *CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS  :biggrin:
> 
> i just need to put up some more lighting  and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art  :cheesy:
> ...



Congradulations homeboy.... I knew you would make it.... you know you got a customer for life nikka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

congrats..now lemme finish this damn drawing.. imma get my mind right tonight and try to get down on it..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2011, 07:56 AM~19816770
> *congrats..now lemme finish this damn drawing.. imma get my mind right tonight and try to get down on it..
> *



:cheesy: sweet that way i can finally get some business cars made and a sign for the shop :happysad: ,,,,i wish ot were legal to send some green through mail , nikka id have you all blazzed :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 7 2011, 11:12 PM~19815300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks foo


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 7 2011, 10:54 PM~19815155
> *CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS  :biggrin:
> 
> i just need to put up some more lighting  and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art  :cheesy:
> ...


CONGRATS DANNY... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO, DON'T WORRY ABOUT THE HATERZ, THE FAKES, THE ONES WHO TRY TO BRING YOU DOWN, HARD WORK ALWAYS PAYS OFF... SOONER OR LATER... :biggrin:  MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH ALL THE WORK YOU NEED TO STAY ON TOP OF YOUR GAME...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 8 2011, 09:23 AM~19817349
> *:cheesy:  sweet that way i can finally get some business cars made and a sign for the shop  :happysad:  ,,,,i wish ot were legal to send some green through mail , nikka id have you all blazzed  :biggrin:
> *


who knows.. might take a road trip to az one day.. ill def stop by..lol


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 7 2011, 10:54 PM~19815155
> *CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS  :biggrin:
> 
> i just need to put up some more lighting  and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art  :cheesy:
> ...


not bad pinche PAISA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

=danny chawps,Feb 7 2011, 10:54 PM~19815155]
CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS :biggrin: 

i just need to put up some more lighting and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art :cheesy: 



















had to let my ride break inn the new shop :happysad: 



























, i couldnt have done it without the support of all of those who helped make this possible , and all the hard work is finally starting to pay off , and to all the non believers , WE DONT FAKE THE FUNK! 
[/quote]


Congrats Chawps!! Place looks good!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

Congratulations, good luck with the shop.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

wat up ese :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Sup my nikka...made a new account....this is me now :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 01:09 PM~19828030
> *Sup my nikka...made a new account....this is me now :biggrin:
> *



never ride a ford huuuh :scrutinize: wheres the town car you were getting :biggrin: :squint: why no more elcamino man? :dunno:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 9 2011, 09:35 PM~19832249
> *never ride a ford huuuh  :scrutinize:  wheres the town car you were getting  :biggrin:  :squint:    why no more elcamino man? :dunno:
> *


I should put an exception for town cars huh :biggrin: I just thought it would be easier for people to realize who I was by putting my name out there to tie in with the cars and the club


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 09:39 PM~19832294
> *I should put an exception for town cars huh :biggrin: I just thought it would be easier for people to realize who I was by putting my name out there to tie in with the cars and the club
> *



thats whats up :biggrin: 




a lil som i was doing today , phone pic :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 9 2011, 11:19 PM~19833174
> *thats whats up  :biggrin:
> a lil som i was doing today , phone pic  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 9 2011, 11:19 PM~19833174
> *thats whats up  :biggrin:
> a lil som i was doing today , phone pic  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 10 2011, 12:19 AM~19833174
> *thats whats up  :biggrin:
> a lil som i was doing today , phone pic  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up Chawps.......so u painting my USO Carlos's Town Car??


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 11 2011, 05:11 AM~19843003
> *What's up Chawps.......so u painting my USO Carlos's Town Car??
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :squint: :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2011, 08:23 AM~19843561
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :squint:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 9 2011, 11:19 PM~19833174
> *thats whats up  :biggrin:
> a lil som i was doing today , phone pic  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Their gonna start calling you Danny the D.O.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 28 2010, 09:57 PM~17029350
> *a bike that i painted a while back ,
> 
> 
> ...


somebody told me this was your daily driver? :wow:
work looks great.. Much love Danny..


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Hopefully I can get every thing moved in this weekend. The chawp shop will now be offering powder coating for your rims, A arms, rear ends, gas tanks, Etc etc...No hard lines!(unless I get them before they have the pressure fittings and flairs put on)


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

chawps PM me so i can get some info from you 

thx


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> =danny chawps,Feb 7 2011, 10:54 PM~19815155]
> CHAWPS SHOP NOW OPEN FOR BUSINESS :biggrin:
> 
> i just need to put up some more lighting and have some graffity artists come in and lay down some art :cheesy:
> ...


Congrats Chawps!! Place looks good!
[/quote]


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 11 2011, 12:15 PM~19845191
> *Hopefully I can get every thing moved in this weekend. The chawp shop will now be offering powder coating for your rims, A arms, rear ends, gas tanks, Etc etc...No hard lines!(unless I get them before they have the pressure fittings and flairs put on)
> *




This guy... don't forget the pressure washer fooker


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Their gonna start calling you Danny the D.O.C. :biggrin:



:cheesy: doc huuuuuh , thats my fav paintor  i love his style  



> somebody told me this was your daily driver? :wow:
> work looks great.. Much love Danny..



shit i might just drive one of those to work with these gas prices :biggrin: what it doo hydro :cheesy: 



> Hopefully I can get every thing moved in this weekend. The chawp shop will now be offering powder coating for your rims, A arms, rear ends, gas tanks, Etc etc...No hard lines!(unless I get them before they have the pressure fittings and flairs put on)


any business is good business  you ready foo or what :cheesy: 




> chawps PM me so i can get some info from you
> 
> thx


  




> Congrats Chawps!! Place looks good!






[/quote]
movin on up huuuuuh :biggrin: dude the place is muuuuuch better then where i came from :happysad: we all gotta start somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave: HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 11 2011, 04:25 PM~19846890
> *This guy... don't forget the pressure washer fooker
> *


 :uh:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 11 2011, 08:45 PM~19848659
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 11 2011, 09:25 PM~19848998
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :angry: :boink:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

what it do chawps? have you got moved into the new spot yet?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR LETTING US USE YOUR NEW SHOP LOCO


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

post up the hoes chawps


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2011, 07:17 PM~19854270
> *post up the hoes chawps
> *


X2 :boink:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 12 2011, 10:07 PM~19855372
> *X2 :boink:
> *


he didnt say dudes, calm down


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 13 2011, 02:03 AM~19856633
> *he didnt say dudes, calm down
> *


  I got a strong feeling that your gonna have a shop accident in the near future...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 07:54 AM~19857201
> * I got a strong feeling that your gonna have a shop accident in the near future...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS+Feb 12 2011, 07:17 PM~19854270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad my insurance doesnt cover stupid :happysad:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 01:21 PM~19858725
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> ...


FUCKIN CHAWPS


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 01:21 PM~19858725
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> ...


Damn, chucky is fucked then


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 13 2011, 01:50 PM~19858838
> *Damn, chucky is fucked then
> *


Its gonna be fun working there with you, for every person you piss off online will receive a Pm for me your home address...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 02:50 PM~19859093
> *Its gonna be fun working there with you, for every person you piss off online will receive a Pm for me your home address...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: A shop environment can be a very explosive situation... been there done that


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 02:50 PM~19859093
> *Its gonna be fun working there with you, for every person you piss off online will receive a Pm for me your home address...
> *


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 13 2011, 03:48 PM~19859328
> *send them down..Ill pick em off a mile down the road :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You guys sure you wanna work with this guy :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 13 2011, 03:59 PM~19859385
> *You guys sure you wanna work with this guy :roflmao:
> *


hahahahah, it was a joke foolio


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 13 2011, 04:09 PM~19859420
> *hahahahah, it was a joke foolio
> *


I was joking too


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 13 2011, 03:48 PM~19859328
> *send them down..Ill pick em off a mile down the road :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly your .22 cal has way too many extentions and addons... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 04:23 PM~19859505
> *Honestly your .22 cal has way too many extentions and addons... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 13 2011, 08:02 PM~19861412
> *shit fool, straight 50 cal son, might be big enough to take your big ass down hahah
> 
> 
> ...


What ass?...  

Pm me nudes... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait... I remember Chawps saying that he linked this to his main buisness.... we will continue insulting each other on Mon...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 13 2011, 08:28 PM~19861738
> *
> *


Hey pm me what u wrote before you edited hahaha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 13 2011, 08:27 PM~19861727
> *Wait... I remember Chawps saying that he linked this to his main buisness.... we will continue insulting each other on Mon...
> *



fuuuuck ama start an offtopic paint thread fort this shit  or someone start it damit


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 08:43 PM~19861930
> *fuuuuck ama start an offtopic paint thread fort this shit   or someone start it damit
> *


X2


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 08:43 PM~19861930
> *fuuuuck ama start an offtopic paint thread fort this shit   or someone start it damit
> *


hey fool, pm me some pics and what you want your add to say and Ill make you a legit one for CL


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 08:43 PM~19861930
> *fuuuuck ama start an offtopic paint thread fort this shit   or someone start it damit
> *


Hey wey.. you didn't get back to me... do you want me to see about getting you those biz cards made?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 13 2011, 03:59 PM~19859385
> *You guys sure you wanna work with this guy :roflmao:
> *



huuuuuum i could probb use that instead of our cameras :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 13 2011, 09:05 PM~19862222
> *Hey wey.. you didn't get back to me... do you want me to see about getting you those biz cards made?
> *



yeah i need to get some done but im already way over my budget on the shop , probb next weel ill order some , i like the flyer mando did i was thinking doing that but without the paint special part and leave the rest on it, make it a doublesided one


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19862254
> *yeah i need to get some done but im already way over my budget on the shop , probb next weel ill order some , i like the flyer mando did i was thinking doing that but without the paint special part and leave the rest on it, make it a doublesided one
> *


I should be able to cover it wey ill get 300 made... you can get me later


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 13 2011, 09:10 PM~19862292
> *I should be able to cover it wey ill get 300 made... you can get me later
> *



pinks is down the street from my shop :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 09:13 PM~19862343
> *pinks is down the street from my shop :biggrin:
> *


 You can always pay me back with some paint work foo


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 13 2011, 09:16 PM~19862375
> *You can always pay me back with some paint work foo
> *



ok fine  but we can still hit up the strip club :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 13 2011, 09:18 PM~19862402
> *ok fine    but we can still hit up the strip club  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: as long as you paying... I don't spend my money on them hoes... I rather spend it on my car nikka


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Should be on and popping for Mon.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1980_cuttlass (Dec 5, 2010)

what are your prices i have a 1980 cutlass 2dr want to get it painted and startin to look around i just want a sunburst orange no striping for now maybe flakes.let me know homie.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980_cuttlass_@Feb 13 2011, 09:32 PM~19862550
> *what are your prices i have a 1980 cutlass 2dr want to get it painted and startin to look around i just want a sunburst  orange no striping for now maybe flakes.let me know homie.
> *


around 2 and up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP...


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

wheres the new shop? need sum powdercoat?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Feb 14 2011, 11:45 AM~19866868
> *wheres the new shop? need sum powdercoat?
> *


The new shop is at the north east corner of 69th ave and orangewood. Suite 8 and 9


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 11:39 AM~19866798
> *MONDAY BUMP...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 14 2011, 03:41 PM~19868236
> *:biggrin:
> *


:naughty:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 14 2011, 03:00 PM~19868385
> *:naughty:
> *


  :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :squint:


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

u guys got a phone # thanks


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 14 2011, 01:03 PM~19867481
> *The new shop is at the north east corner of 69th ave and orangewood. Suite 8 and 9
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Feb 15 2011, 12:26 PM~19876035
> *u guys got a phone # thanks
> *


 :yes: 602 754 7205


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 16 2011, 12:03 PM~19884321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: me liki


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

selling a 64 check it out  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582069


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 16 2011, 08:10 AM~19882519
> *:yes:  602 754 7205
> *


can i call you and whisper sweet nothings in your ear? :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 16 2011, 04:00 PM~19886079
> *can i call you and whisper sweet nothings in your ear? :happysad:
> *



 faaaaaawk is that you  man sometimes someone does call and theres nothing but silence :angry: , thats why i never answere blocked numbers :guns:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry about pretending to be a electrician today


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 16 2011, 11:22 PM~19890105
> *Sorry about pretending to be a electrician today
> *


  you piece of shit! We tried to turn on the compressor and the toliet flushed! How the fuck did you do that???


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 17 2011, 01:05 AM~19890723
> * you piece of shit! We tried to turn on the compressor and the toliet flushed! How the fuck did you do that???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 16 2011, 11:22 PM~19890105
> *Sorry about pretending to be a electrician today
> *



 this guy :angry: all of asudden ama pretend i know how to powdercoat and fuck some shit up :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 17 2011, 09:29 AM~19892062
> *  this guy  :angry:  all of asudden ama pretend i know how to powdercoat and fuck some shit up  :biggrin:
> *


nahhh no pretend there, i think im an expert on that one


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl: :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 17 2011, 12:11 AM~19889990
> *    faaaaaawk is that you    man sometimes someone does call and theres nothing but silence  :angry: , thats why i never answere blocked numbers  :guns:
> *


 :happysad: i get nervous when i hear your voice..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 17 2011, 05:26 PM~19895012
> *:happysad: i get nervous when i hear your voice..
> *


wahahahahhahhahahahah!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 17 2011, 04:26 PM~19895012
> *:happysad: i get nervous when i hear your voice..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :squint:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 17 2011, 02:05 AM~19890723
> * you piece of shit! We tried to turn on the compressor and the toliet flushed! How the fuck did you do that???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Powdercoating now fully operational.... :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Finished at 3:10.....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 18 2011, 03:14 AM~19900019
> *Finished at 3:10.....
> 
> 
> ...


I would so do that guy


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 18 2011, 04:14 AM~19900019
> *Finished at 3:10.....
> 
> 
> ...


who's the hobbit? :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19901608
> *who's the hobbit?  :0
> *



thats our shop security :happysad: when shit goes down the white boy takes the heat :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres some more pics  




























wala black chrome


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 11 2011, 12:15 PM~19845191
> *Hopefully I can get every thing moved in this weekend. The chawp shop will now be offering powder coating for your rims, A arms, rear ends, gas tanks, Etc etc...No hard lines!(unless I get them before they have the pressure fittings and flairs put on)
> *



How much to powdercoat the following:

radiator support, heater box cover, fan shroud and both inner front fender wells? 64 impala


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 18 2011, 03:07 PM~19900114
> *.
> *


So that's how my Lil Tiger will come out? :cheesy:


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHAT UP CHAWPS!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Feb 18 2011, 04:24 PM~19903652
> *WHAT UP CHAWPS!
> *



muthafuuucking mike sup ma nikka :biggrin: lets paint that caddy


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 18 2011, 11:32 AM~19901984
> *heres some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK.......


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Feb 19 2011, 05:15 PM~19911393
> *NICE WORK.......
> *


thank you


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

'sup paisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

K ONDA CHAWPITO :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Feb 20 2011, 07:03 PM~19918613
> *'sup paisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



sssssssapppening paysa :biggrin: workin foo workin


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T for the guys out this shop for good work :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: How's that Waddell Pontiac coming mang?? :cheesy:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

whats up homies


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BACK TTT!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

1 more month hno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2011, 11:30 AM~19950105
> *1 more month hno:
> *


 :run:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

wHAT IT DO cHAWPS? DID MY RIMS COME IN YET???


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Where's the up dates I know u got something new


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Feb 26 2011, 07:26 PM~19968795
> *Where's the up dates I know u got something new
> *



workin on our club cars getting ready for our picnic :biggrin: , i gotta pick up the wheels jake


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Late night at the Chawp Shop....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 28 2011, 12:47 AM~19977642
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: Dang the Chawp shop is doing there thing huh sometimes you guys make me feel like I should quit trying to do it myself and let the pro's handle it!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2011, 11:47 PM~19977642
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


   LOOKING GOOD DANNY...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2011, 11:47 PM~19977642
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...



you got down on this one with the layout :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP FOR YA...


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2011, 11:47 PM~19977642
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

WHAT UP CHAWPS? ANY UPDATE PICS YET?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Mar 2 2011, 04:16 PM~19999402
> *WHAT UP CHAWPS? ANY UPDATE PICS YET?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 2 2011, 04:56 PM~19999745
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## 94azrider (Oct 19, 2006)

How much to repaint front lip(black), bumper(stock red) and fill in the license plate holes?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THURSDAY BUMP...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

PAGE 100


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 27 2011, 11:47 PM~19977642
> *Late night at the Chawp Shop....
> 
> 
> ...


I HOPE THIS MY CUTLASS CHAWPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Mar 3 2011, 04:51 PM~20008931
> *I HOPE THIS MY CUTLASS CHAWPS!!!!!!!!!
> *


:nono: :nono: thats a phx ride getting a makeover :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Mar 3 2011, 04:51 PM~20008931
> *I HOPE THIS MY CUTLASS CHAWPS!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 187edition (Jul 19, 2010)

What's up chawps staying busy?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

100 pages :cheesy: some pics of my past work


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

coming up projects 
















also 79 impala and a 93 town car


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187edition_@Mar 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20014049
> *What's up chawps staying busy?
> *



somewhat :happysad: yeah :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK I HOPE BUSINESS GETA BETTER AND BETTER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
TTT!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Pics on any new wheels your painting?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Another Late Night at the Chawp Shop......


----------



## chepes 79 (Feb 27, 2011)

did u paint the car yet


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

pontiac pics please :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 5 2011, 04:07 AM~20020520
> *Another Late Night at the Chawp Shop......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 6 2011, 03:44 PM~20028881
> *pontiac pics please  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wave: works lookin good chawps :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 06:22 AM~20040551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 8 2011, 05:22 AM~20040551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2* :wow:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 8 2011, 01:48 AM~20040275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 01:48 AM~20040275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 4 2011, 11:37 AM~20014364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 8 2011, 10:31 PM~20047564
> *
> ** BALLS TO THE WALL ** (no ****)
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looks good chawps


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 8 2011, 01:48 AM~20040275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

That mutha looks bad ass chawps!!! get down brotha!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

chawp top :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## JAKE DEEZZ (May 15, 2010)

NICE WORK CHAWPS, GETTN DOWN!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 03:04 AM~20057145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pinche Chawps! Looks good wey GET DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAKE DEEZZ_@Mar 10 2011, 04:25 AM~20057224
> *NICE WORK CHAWPS, GETTN DOWN!
> *



next up the town car :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 11:42 AM~20059260
> *next up the town car  :biggrin:
> *


Yessir.. if I end up keeping it... I'm already making too many plans for it I think I should just keep it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Mar 10 2011, 12:13 PM~20059468
> *Yessir.. if I end up keeping it... I'm already making too many plans for it I think I should just keep it
> *


keep it foo  
you got any pics of the box? the roof and stuff :dunno: i never took any pics


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 12:21 PM~20059524
> *keep it foo
> you got any pics of the box?  the roof and stuff :dunno: i never took any pics
> *


Check out this town car. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=583633&st=0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 03:04 AM~20057145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motha fucking chawps. You got down with the getdown on that top. Next up the Ventura. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 12:24 PM~20059547
> *Check out this town car.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=583633&st=0
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: shit for the right price i can do something like that :cheesy: 

man im ready to clear that bitch just waiting on a few things and its on again :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 12:29 PM~20059591
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  shit for the right price i can do something like that  :cheesy:
> 
> man im ready to clear that bitch just waiting on a few things and its on again  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah gotta wait on the striping then you can clear it. Ill be glad to get it to the upholstery guy as worry about them knocking down that shop.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 10 2011, 12:33 PM~20059622
> *Yeah gotta wait on the striping then you can clear it. Ill be glad to get it to the upholstery guy as worry about them knocking down that shop.
> *



dont worry nikka hes looking into working with us sometime soon so we can operate a onestop shop :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 12:37 PM~20059651
> *dont worry nikka hes looking into  working with us sometime soon so we can operate a onestop shop  :biggrin:
> *


Thatll be tight. I just hope he gets down on my interior,


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sup paisa


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 8 2011, 02:48 AM~20040275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20059651
> *dont worry nikka hes looking into  working with us sometime soon so we can operate a onestop shop  :biggrin:
> *


x110% :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

cool bullshittin with you last nite chawps,cars are comin out nice homie!!!


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

bump!!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some engine plastic pieces we did to match the wheels i did a while back :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2011, 08:36 PM~20077805
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2011, 09:36 PM~20077805
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2011, 08:24 PM~20077709
> *some engine plastic pieces we did to match the wheels i did a while back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



......bubbles!.....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2011, 08:24 PM~20077709
> *some engine plastic pieces we did to match the wheels i did a while back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lovin that work right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2011, 08:24 PM~20077709
> *some engine plastic pieces we did to match the wheels i did a while back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You need to post pics of everything on the car


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2011, 07:36 PM~20077805
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 weres the updated pics? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 13 2011, 11:22 AM~20080970
> *......bubbles!.....
> *


I'm getting good at em..... Vicious watch out


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 11 2011, 07:09 AM~20066253
> *cool bullshittin with you last nite chawps,cars are comin out nice homie!!!
> *



x 2 :cheesy: its always koo when i got other painters come thru and chawp it up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 4 2011, 10:33 AM~20014342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD DANNY... IT'S BEEN A MIN... BUT HERE IS A BUMP FOR YA... :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity1963_@Mar 21 2011, 12:43 PM~20143099
> *
> *

























































no excuses not to take the trey to our picnic  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i fuckin hate painting wheels.. especially when they need patterns..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin4life_@Mar 20 2011, 03:41 PM~20135994
> *:wave:
> *



what it doo what it doo  

painted some candy red parts to a motorcycle


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2011, 09:03 AM~20150666
> *i fuckin hate painting wheels.. especially when they need patterns..
> *



thet kinda fun to do except all the masking  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 22 2011, 09:47 AM~20150938
> *thet kinda fun to do except all the masking    :biggrin:
> *


thats why i hate em


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Que onda Shawper!! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MORE PONTIAC PICS


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 22 2011, 09:55 AM~20150616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GREAT! YOU HAVE TALENT.................


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Mar 23 2011, 02:15 PM~20161949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT UP CHAWPS! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: 
Look forward doing business with you


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Chawps Vs. Chucky Paint off..... 

Results will post in the afternoon!


:boink:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 04:24 AM~20198875
> *Chawps Vs. Chucky Paint off.....
> 
> Results will post in the afternoon!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :loco: 


:drama:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 28 2011, 03:24 AM~20198875
> *Chawps Vs. Chucky Paint off.....
> 
> Results will post in the afternoon!
> ...



:0 :0 :0 











sneak peak


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Mar 27 2011, 09:27 PM~20197425
> *:thumbsup:
> Look forward doing business with you
> *


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 28 2011, 09:38 AM~20200218
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

nice meetn with u guys today cant wait till next week!! i think i already changed my mind about colors tho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Mar 30 2011, 10:36 PM~20224684
> *nice meetn with u guys today cant wait till next week!!  i think i already changed my mind about colors tho  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wasssup homie, yeah same here bro... hope to talk to you more next week about your project homie..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 28 2011, 09:38 AM~20200218
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my sneak peek......













But Chawps did clear both so either way you win


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

The shops latest rides....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Doin the damn thing foolios.  chucky don't give Chawps the win He Ain't down :biggrin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2011, 02:43 AM~20225521
> *The shops latest rides....
> 
> 
> ...


damn you guys busted out the lineup


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2011, 02:43 AM~20225521
> *The shops latest rides....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 31 2011, 08:08 AM~20226521
> *Doin the damn thing foolios.   chucky don't give Chawps the win He Ain't down :biggrin:
> *


Haha.... but ill go on record and say only Chawps is considered a real painter... I just like patterns... :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2011, 02:43 AM~20225521
> *The shops latest rides....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: I wish I could that stuff for a living or at least as a part time job ha ha nice you guys are sick and coming up fast!!
TTT


----------



## LiL IvAn 86 (Mar 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2011, 02:43 AM~20225521
> *The shops latest rides....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

good work on both cars hope to drop my car and my sons bike there soon for some work


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 3 2011, 11:58 PM~20253047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quit showing off justin :biggrin: just messin


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Heres the motorcycle Chawps painted and I did the wheels on..



Plastics





































Wheels







The bike put together.












Heres how it looks now











wait for it





















wait































Damn


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

damn hope ur alright did this happen on 83rd and camelback :dunno:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 11:46 AM~20265144
> *damn hope ur alright did this happen on 83rd and camelback  :dunno:
> *


Its one of chawps homies. The bike was getting work done at a shop. The mechanic went to take it for a test ride and this is what happened.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ouch


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 5 2011, 11:40 AM~20265105
> *Heres the motorcycle Chawps painted and I did the wheels on..
> Plastics
> 
> ...


What a waste


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Apr 5 2011, 04:33 PM~20267121
> *What a waste
> *


its ok, we both got PAID on it. Then the shop that wrecked it has to bring the new bike here for us to do the same work on so we get paid on it again


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 5 2011, 04:42 PM~20267187
> *its ok, we both got PAID on it. Then the shop that wrecked it has to bring the new bike here for us to do the same work on so we get paid on it again
> *


sup RC whats good homie ready for some more 1800 :biggrin: chucky was chuggin them shots like water!!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 5 2011, 04:46 PM~20267205
> *sup RC whats good homie ready for some more 1800  :biggrin: chucky was chuggin them shots like water!!!!
> *


damn homie I think thoes shots is what set me over the edge, I was fucked up! But ready to do it again this weekend


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 5 2011, 04:50 PM~20267232
> *damn homie I think thoes shots is what set me over the edge, I was fucked up! But ready to do it again this weekend
> *


i know you were like puuppet this puppet that and I was like damn got me a bff and it only took a couple of shots of 1800 :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 5 2011, 04:53 PM~20267255
> *i know you were like puuppet this puppet that and I was like damn got me a bff and it only took a couple of shots of 1800 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

As soon as the sun went down, is when my memory of the night stops. Fools are telling me all sorts of shit I was doing that I had no idea I did.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 5 2011, 05:03 PM~20267315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> As soon as the sun went down, is when my memory of the night stops. Fools are telling me all sorts of shit I was doing that I had no idea I did.
> *


yuuuup I wanted to take you home but chucky didnt let me BIG **** JAJAJA just joking bro


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 5 2011, 05:04 PM~20267321
> *yuuuup I wanted to take you home but chucky didnt let me BIG **** JAJAJA just joking bro
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 5 2011, 05:14 PM~20267418
> *:sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 08zx6r (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JAVIERS CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 11:46 AM~20265144
> *damn hope ur alright did this happen on 83rd and camelback  :dunno:
> *


.
im the owner of the bike ya happened on 83rd,,a lady clipped the guy so the bike is totaled and now waiting to get the check so i can go buy me a new one and do it all over again..the shitty part is i only rode the bike 3 times after i got it back from chawps and rc. f it lets do it again this time it will be with an 09 instead of an 08...by the way they got down on my bike and got it back to me in a good turn around time.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 08zx6r_@Apr 5 2011, 11:15 PM~20270528
> *.
> im the owner of the bike ya happened on 83rd,,a lady clipped the guy so the bike is totaled and now waiting to get the check so i can go buy me a new one and do it all over again..the shitty part is i only rode the bike 3 times after i got it back from chawps and rc. f it lets do it again this time it will be with an 09 instead of an 08...by the way they got down on my bike and got it back to me in a good turn around time.. :biggrin:
> *


sup adam :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet+Apr 5 2011, 05:53 PM~20267255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you likeded it, likeded it


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 6 2011, 08:14 PM~20278175
> *i always knew RC4LIFE was gay
> rc4life = bff ...  butt fuck freak :barf:
> date rape
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this guy I dont care what they say bout RC he a good guy jajajaja tequila time :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 7 2011, 12:33 AM~20280416
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this guy I dont care what they say bout RC he a good guy jajajaja tequila time :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 9 2011, 08:50 PM~20300504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks again RC parts came out great...........no ****


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

A CHAWP SHOP late night boogie......  
































Yes we do bikes, pedal cars, ect... hit us up!


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

whats up fools


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2011, 09:46 AM~20337060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:46 AM~20337060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 05:15 AM~20326822
> *A CHAWP SHOP late night boogie......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:46 AM~20337060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:46 AM~20337060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 heres a better pic  









the old top


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 11:11 AM~20345469
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 10:11 AM~20345469
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 10:03 AM~20345440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 10:11 AM~20345469
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 10:03 AM~20345440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F#$*%N CLEAN AND SICK :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

What's up chawps great work!!!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*Lowrider Videos*


*Lowrider Magazine Tokyo, 93' Japan Super Show.mp4 (284.67 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TR4DRCW7

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.01 1989 Tri-City Tour.mp4 (405.37 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0C833T2H

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.03 The Cruzin' Tour.mpg (615.71 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NORSPNQI

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.10 Los Angeles Super Show - Classic Tour '95.mp4 (258.26 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P8WWEJXT

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.11 20th Anniversary Tour '96.mp4 (279.81 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2PN25BS3

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.12 20th Anniversary Tour LA Super Show.mp4 (240.95 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LWL9G8I7

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.13 History Tour - Sacramento Super Show.mp4 (334.88 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ONYVHKBF

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.15 Bajito Tour '99.mp4 (374.71 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7MEKQYWA

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.17 Boulevard Tour 2000 Las Vegas Super Show.mp4 (327.09 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GLU7JQJC

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.18 Pura Plata 25th Anniversary Tour.mp4 (424.89 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9PU510ZS

*Lowrider Magazine Vol.19 4th Annual Las Vegas Super Show.mp4 (334.73 MB)*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L6DMZL0W


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

SUP LOCOS LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!!


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 15 2011, 05:31 PM~20348095
> *Lowrider Videos
> Lowrider Magazine Tokyo, 93' Japan Super Show.mp4 (284.67 MB)
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TR4DRCW7
> ...


spam. mods please delete user


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 15 2011, 05:34 PM~20348111
> *SUP LOCOS LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!!
> *


Are u ready for some waterdrop effects???? :fool2: 
:biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Apr 15 2011, 07:22 PM~20348803
> *spam. mods please delete user
> *


 :uh: Pussy


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: what's up chawps work is lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 15 2011, 10:09 PM~20350124
> *Are u ready for some waterdrop effects???? :fool2:
> :biggrin:
> *


not really you didnt say no **** fakker  :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Apr 17 2011, 01:31 AM~20356858
> *not really you didnt say no **** fakker   :biggrin:
> *



:burn: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lots of real nice work bro !


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 10:11 AM~20345469
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> ...


Where you sitting on CP69's shoulders? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 13 2011, 04:15 AM~20326822
> *A CHAWP SHOP late night boogie......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 11:11 AM~20345469
> *the old top
> 
> 
> ...


heres a better pic  NEW top









:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 23 2011, 07:40 AM~20402014
> *heres a better pic    NEW top
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2011, 09:58 AM~20402342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wait till i post pics from the photoshoot :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2011, 09:58 AM~20402342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2011, 05:47 PM~20404360
> *wait till i post pics from the photoshoot  :biggrin:
> *


we dont wanna see your gstring


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 23 2011, 06:49 PM~20404699
> *we dont wanna see your gstring
> *


 :barf:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2011, 05:47 PM~20404360
> *wait till i post pics from the photoshoot  :biggrin:
> *


CALMADO WEY :biggrin: PURO PEDO CHEPES RIDE IS BADASS


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2011, 06:47 PM~20404360
> *wait till i post pics from the photoshoot  :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO bRO.. THANKS AGAIN FOR LETTIN US USE THE SHOP FOR THE SHOOT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: any time holmes  thanks for using that car


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this was the old 79 impala before i redid the whole car, i redid the whole color and redid major bodywork on it but it was well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2011, 01:09 PM~20409271
> *this was the old 79 impala before i redid the whole car,    i redid the whole color and redid major bodywork on it  but it was well worth it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  I HEARD A PINCHE PAISA DID IT WAS IT YOU WEY JK SUP PINCHE PAISANO :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 24 2011, 12:36 PM~20409102
> *HERE YOU GO bRO.. THANKS AGAIN FOR LETTIN US USE THE SHOP FOR THE SHOOT
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 THAT IS A BAD ASS PAINT JOB!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:wave: :dunno:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2011, 01:09 PM~20409271
> *this was the old 79 impala before i redid the whole car,    i redid the whole color and redid major bodywork on it  but it was well worth it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=~MASTERPIECE~,Apr 24 2011, 12:36 PM~20409102]
HERE YOU GO bRO.. THANKS AGAIN FOR LETTIN US USE THE SHOP FOR THE SHOOT















































it's hard to decide what I like more... :naughty:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

LOOKS CLEAN CHAWPS


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 23 2011, 09:58 AM~20402342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZZZZZY COOL DANNY, LOVE THE PHENIX ON THE TRUNK, IT IS CALLED A PHENIX RIGHT??? ANYWAYS BAD ASS FADES, LOVE IT WHEN FOLKS GO OUTSIDE THE BOX...LOOKS GREAT... THANKS FOR THE BUMP BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 24 2011, 07:36 PM~20409102
> *HERE YOU GO bRO.. THANKS AGAIN FOR LETTIN US USE THE SHOP FOR THE SHOOT
> 
> 
> ...



Looks totally awesome! That ride is bad ass!!Wowww and model is super sexy! Very nice shots!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 09:11 AM~20345469
> *heres a better pic
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wave: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:26 AM~20445953
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: damn thats nice


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 02:26 AM~20445953
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Another pedal car that was painted at the Chawp Shop!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=childsplay69,Apr 29 2011, 03:07 PM~20449119]
Another pedal car that was painted at the Chawp Shop!



























[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 03:07 PM~20449119
> *Another pedal car that was painted at the Chawp Shop!
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 03:26 AM~20445953
> *Wasssup Homies... The latest Chucky & Chawps Creation....
> 
> 
> ...


i can see some really good taping skills.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 04:07 PM~20449119
> *Another pedal car that was painted at the Chawp Shop!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> =childsplay69,Apr 29 2011, 03:07 PM~20449119]
> Another pedal car that was painted at the Chawp Shop!


:wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]

this is sick !!!

is it a play school push car the plastic ones ???


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> :wow: :wow: :wow:


this is sick !!!

is it a play school push car the plastic ones ???
[/quote]


It was a metal shell, the owner said i saw in some guys front yard and offered him some money for it


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> this is sick !!!
> 
> is it a play school push car the plastic ones ???


It was a metal shell, the owner said i saw in some guys front yard and offered him some money for it
[/quote]

damn then it must be a real pedal car nice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

whats good chawps it chris with elco form the grand :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

WAT UP MI PAISA


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2011, 05:49 PM~20478100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass top


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 3 2011, 11:51 PM~20481230
> *whats good chawps it chris with elco form the grand :biggrin:
> *



what it dooooo , long time homie :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some pics from the show  






































another chawps n chucky creation


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

chucky got down on these


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 09:58 AM~20490086
> *some pics from the show
> 
> 
> ...


SICK !!! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 09:55 AM~20490067
> *what it dooooo  ,  long time homie  :cheesy:
> *


i ma get at you tried to find you at the show didnt see you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some pink blends i came up wit these are all over a black base 






















pink base pink laser flake :biggrin: 












pink laser over lavender


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Late Night Boogie....


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 29 2011, 03:07 PM~20449119
> *Another pedal car that was painted at the Chawp Shop!
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better in person :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Still here..... 





















Flaked out the top..... next step patterns... stay tuned


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@May 6 2011, 12:09 AM~20495582
> *looks way better in person  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie.. ready for you or your club member Tiki Lounge after the show man!


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

CHAWPITO :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@May 6 2011, 06:41 PM~20500073
> *CHAWPITO  :biggrin:
> *



que pues paysa :biggrin: we gonna make it to the show homes or what


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 6 2011, 12:28 AM~20495633
> *Thx homie.. ready for you or your club member Tiki Lounge after the show man!
> *


The Bar behind the Blazer?? :biggrin: the Coronas are fake tho :banghead:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 7 2011, 07:36 AM~20502387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know i got mine done in 09


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

Yo whats up chawps its saturday no answer whats up!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@May 7 2011, 04:23 PM~20504277
> *Yo whats up chawps its saturday no answer whats up!!!!!
> *



my phones fucked  , pm me your number nikka


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ANY NEW PICS OF THE PONTIAC?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 8 2011, 12:35 AM~20506364
> *ANY NEW PICS OF THE PONTIAC?
> *


its the same shit , but shiny now , come by monday afternoon , my phone is off foo


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

What's the deal with the parts ?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

stoping by your page to make it a better place :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat fool Juan_@May 9 2011, 02:08 PM~20515508
> *What's the deal with the parts ?
> *


 ready for pick up


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup chumps ready for the weekend?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@May 9 2011, 09:08 PM~20518899
> *sup chumps ready for the weekend?
> *


no , my car aint done  im shooting to get BODY MARKED UP for guadalupe :biggrin: , i got my lavender paint made finally :run:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 09:10 PM~20518932
> *no , my car aint done      im shooting to get BODY MARKED UP for guadalupe  :biggrin: , i got my lavender paint made finally :run:
> *


fuck yeah well ill see you w pajuelo in a couple of days but can't wait for the show and kick it with the homies q no senor CHAWPS


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2011, 10:10 PM~20518932
> *no , my car aint done      im shooting to get BODY MARKED UP for guadalupe  :biggrin: , i got my lavender paint made finally :run:
> *


you got the paint but what about the interior? waited for you call :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@May 10 2011, 10:46 AM~20522425
> *you got the paint but what about the interior? waited for you call  :angry:
> *



i know , i need the interior redone ,shit that night we was picking up the rag till late and by the time i was done it was like 10 at night :happysad:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

lookin good chawps!


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 10 2011, 02:34 PM~20523510
> *i know , i need the interior redone ,shit that night  we was picking up the rag till late and by the time i was done it was like  10 at night  :happysad:
> *


ya sabes im ready


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

K ONDA PUTO


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: 'SUP HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 13 2011, 02:45 AM~20543887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that shits clean..


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 17 2011, 08:31 AM~20569854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is this TNT metal work at??


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 17 2011, 02:27 PM~20571994
> *where is this TNT metal work at??
> *



:uh: :dunno: i think chucky just wanted to post a vid of this weekends show  , pics of our work coming up soon :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 16 2011, 03:58 PM~20564849
> * that shits clean..
> *



what it dooo muuuthafuka :cheesy: , QUE ROLLO PAYSA


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

MY SHOW WINNER. THIRD PLACE IN THE RADICAL 20'' BICYCLE COMP. IM GOING TO VEGAS NOW.










AND MY CLUBS LINE UP.
THIS IS VICTORS BIKE(CLUB PRES)DEVILS ADVOCATE, WON SECOND PLACE IN RAD CATAGORY.



























some chawps paint jobs at the lrm phx show


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 17 2011, 05:26 PM~20573079
> *MY SHOW WINNER. THIRD PLACE IN THE RADICAL 20'' BICYCLE COMP. IM GOING TO VEGAS NOW.
> 
> 
> ...



the man behind the weird shit was chucky :biggrin: i cant take credit , we a team


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

whats up chawps......

how much you charge me to repaint the 63 impala wuth patterns?
it has small cancer spot and crack on the bottom of the hard top...


let me knoe, robert ROLLERZ ONLY / PHX
602-451-3080


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

WHATS GOOD CHAWPS! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 17 2011, 02:27 PM~20571994
> *where is this TNT metal work at??
> *


TNT Metal Works is the Bicycle Division of KrazyKutting... It is in Yuma AZ and we go out there about once a month to cut custom parts for bikes also cars if needed.. hit us up if you need anything! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Chawp Shop work was on display this past weekend... here's some of the bikes and pedal car that came out of the shop....


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 17 2011, 04:16 PM~20572375
> *what it dooo muuuthafuka  :cheesy: , QUE ROLLO PAYSA
> *


 :happysad: guat? i no speaky..




















:biggrin: aqui no mas putito! see you doing some clean work..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 18 2011, 02:20 PM~20579744
> *:happysad: guat? i no speaky..
> :biggrin: aqui no mas putito! see you doing some clean work..
> *



thanks doggi :biggrin: oye wey , toda via me deves pinche cabron  :biggrin:


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

:fuq:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 18 2011, 09:23 PM~20582179
> *thanks doggi  :biggrin:  oye wey , toda via me deves pinche  cabron    :biggrin:
> *


  i thought we squashed that after you invaded my brothers photobucket?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 19 2011, 09:25 AM~20584540
> * i thought we squashed that after you invaded my brothers photobucket?
> *


  wtf he invaded my shit!  so you seen da pics of my chile huh :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

before pic 










after pic  









more work to come , stay tuned for another chucky top :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 19 2011, 09:13 PM~20589069
> *before pic
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :drama:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

More to come.........


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 10:10 PM~20589622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: i hate teasing :angry: looks badass either way :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 08:37 PM~20589867
> *:wow:  i hate teasing  :angry:  looks badass either way  :biggrin:
> *


elspick84











































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 









:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 10:47 PM~20589939
> *elspick84
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: rubscocks4life


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 09:22 PM~20590313
> *:angry:  rubscocks4life
> *


 :angry:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Needs to be cleared, wetsanded, striped and leafed and recleared.... stay tuned......


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 11:33 PM~20590406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 19 2011, 11:23 PM~20590331
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2011, 12:41 AM~20590914
> *:boink:
> *


x2 :boink:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 09:33 PM~20590406
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gotta get the sun light pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 04:33 AM~20590406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no need sun light pics.. it looks beautiful even just like that! WOW great job! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Told ya peeps would like the flow.... Trust me now nikka???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 01:25 AM~20591536
> *Told ya peeps would like the flow.... Trust me now nikka???
> *



:scrutinize: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> i look like a bumb you found on the streets
> 
> fucking full of bondo :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Danny, Looking good son! :biggrin:


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> > i look like a bumb you found on the streets
> >
> > fucking full of bondo :happysad:
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 03:12 PM~20594670
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 20 2011, 03:13 PM~20594681
> *:squint:
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 05:25 PM~20595497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You guys look mean! :biggrin: 
I'll take my car to Maaco


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 19 2011, 09:33 PM~20590406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's not bagged ss lol aka dimples


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@May 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20595539
> *You guys look mean!  :biggrin:
> I'll take my car to Maaco
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 05:26 PM~20595506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the little kid with the reading glasses? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordobig818+May 20 2011, 05:37 PM~20595560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| i get that alot  ppl dont take the 4 eyed 5 foot angry brown guy serious


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE CHAWPS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 07:26 PM~20595506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking like da kid who be sellin chicles at da mall :happysad:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS GOOD :ninja:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 23 2011, 06:21 PM~20613136
> *WHATS GOOD  :ninja:
> *


Whatup RollerZ! Chawps is just working like a slave at the shop.... ill be there hopefully tomorrow to fuck up some shit so he can fix it.....


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 23 2011, 07:30 PM~20613741
> *Whatup RollerZ! Chawps is just working like a slave at the shop.... ill be there hopefully tomorrow to fuck up some shit so he can fix it.....
> *


truer words have never been written on teh interwebs


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 23 2011, 07:46 PM~20613916
> *truer words have never been written on teh interwebs
> *


I tells teh troof !


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres some pics of sundays work on another a town ride , shreks 70 rag :biggrin: 



















car is different now , got candy over it , ill post pics up later


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> :uh: :shhh:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 03:10 PM~20627313
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 24 2011, 11:23 PM~20623834
> *heres some pics of sundays work on another a town ride , shreks 70 rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2011, 01:23 AM~20623834
> *heres some pics of sundays work on another a town ride , shreks 70 rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2011, 12:23 AM~20623834
> *heres some pics of sundays work on another a town ride , shreks 70 rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :boink:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2011, 06:23 AM~20623834
> *heres some pics of sundays work on another a town ride , shreks 70 rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmmm :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...














Teaser pic........


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2011, 02:46 AM~20645467
> *Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 28 2011, 01:46 AM~20645467
> *Still at the Chawp Shop putting in lates hours to get a car out...
> 
> 
> ...


TOP CAME OUT NICE GOOD JOB FELLAS


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 28 2011, 05:42 PM~20648398
> *TOP CAME OUT NICE GOOD JOB FELLAS
> *


Thx homie, the flakes really gonna dance when its hopping!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 28 2011, 07:42 PM~20648398
> *TOP CAME OUT NICE GOOD JOB FELLAS
> *


x2 !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

childsplay69 said:


> Thx homie, the flakes really gonna dance when its hopping!


x100


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Wat up perro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

SAW WILL'S TOP,CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> SAW WILL'S TOP,CAME OUT CLEAN BRO!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks fellas, , having phone issues again and im closing shop early to hit up THE ART OF LOWRIDING SHOW , SEE YOU GUYS THERE , still trying to figure out the new forum , new pics coming up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*teaser pic....*


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

your work is looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

danny chawps said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::fool2::fool2:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

danny chawps said:


>


Sweet job!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

danny chawps said:


>


The works looking real good Chawps! keep grindin homie it will pay off :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

me n the missis did up a trunk for the show


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

wills hopper getting the top did up uffin:


















silver flaked, i had to throw inn the lazer green 


























flaked like a muuufuka


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SICK I SAW BOTH THE TRUNK LID AND THE ROOF THIS WEEKEND THEY CAME OUT REAL BAD ASS HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> SICK I SAW BOTH THE TRUNK LID AND THE ROOF THIS WEEKEND THEY CAME OUT REAL BAD ASS HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> wills hopper getting the top did up uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|:squint::finger:


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

whats the word on the rim chawps?this is Juan.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

GONE TIP'N said:


> whats the word on the rim chawps?this is Juan.


give me a call homes i lost all my numbers


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> :|:squint::finger:


:dunno::finger::|


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!! AZ PEOPLE TTT!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

blazz's cutty , another one for the U


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> blazz's cutty , another one for the U



You fucken tease


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> me n the missis did up a trunk for the show


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup chawps :wave: paint jobs are lookin nice :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> You fucken tease


:happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> Sup chawps :wave: paint jobs are lookin nice :thumbsup:


what up daaaaaaawg , man that last model you did inspired me for an upcoming paintjob  thanks homes......


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> what up daaaaaaawg , man that last model you did inspired me for an upcoming paintjob  thanks homes......


 copy kat kustomz!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

rc4life said:


> copy kat kustomz!


Hahahahahahaah .... wait a min.....


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

rc4life said:


> copy kat kustomz!




ha this guy


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hahahahahahaah .... wait a min.....
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha


 bwahahah ro chucky...You ***!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE=rc4life;14161335]bwahahah ro chucky...You ***![/QUOTE]

:tears:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> QUOTE=rc4life;14161335]bwahahah ro chucky...You ***!


:tears:[/QUOTE]
maybe some day the "c" in my name will be replaced with an "o"


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> what up daaaaaaawg , man that last model you did inspired me for an upcoming paintjob  thanks homes......


:cheesy::0:h5::biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

went down to Yuma at Krazy Kutting to Rep Chawps Customs....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy crap that's alot of work homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> went down to Yuma at Krazy Kutting to Rep Chawps Customs....


Nice homie!!!! I have been waiting for somebody to go that crazy with the tape lol:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Holy crap that's alot of work homie


Man I had timed myself so I can see if I'm getting faster... 11 hours worth of taping the hood and trunk... so I gotta get faster doing that kinda shit or else fools are gonna be waiting awhile to get there shit done...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nice homie!!!! I have been waiting for somebody to go that crazy with the tape lol:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thx homie...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man I had timed myself so I can see if I'm getting faster... 11 hours worth of taping the hood and trunk... so I gotta get faster doing that kinda shit or else fools are gonna be waiting awhile to get there shit done...


takes patience nikka ,


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> takes patience nikka ,


That's what we gotta tell the customers... haha


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

YOU'RE DOING A GREAT JOB CHAWPS................................ :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

whatup :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it dooooo tonyO


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

BEFORE!!!!!!!!










AFTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHat the hell is going on?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> BEFORE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

NICE PATTERNS CHAWPS!!!! hey you should air brush the word "GLASS" on the trunk lid thats his nick name lol:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TOP GUN said:


> WHat the hell is going on?











this


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> this


NICE!!!! KRAZY KUTTING I SEE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> BEFORE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looking good my *****...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> whatup :wave:



Your bikes in good hands b_*RO*_... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


this is the pic of this car i been waiting to see :thumbsup:,, nice work chawps.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Teamblowme602 said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

WHAT UP DANNY..WHAT UP WITH MY BROS RIDE??????? AND MY RIMS???????? ITS BEEN ALONG WAIT ON MY BROS RIDE. LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

sixtyfive rag said:


> WHAT UP DANNY..WHAT UP WITH MY BROS RIDE??????? AND MY RIMS???????? ITS BEEN ALONG WAIT ON MY BROS RIDE. LET ME KNOW WHATS UP


Your rims are done and your bros ride has alot of bodywork, he has been down there to see Chawps progress and drop off a jack we needed so we can do the bodywork on the very bottom of the car.. hit up chawps for more detail, he didnt have time to post time so he asked me to.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

sixtyfive rag said:


> WHAT UP DANNY..WHAT UP WITH MY BROS RIDE??????? AND MY RIMS???????? ITS BEEN ALONG WAIT ON MY BROS RIDE. LET ME KNOW WHATS UP



what up gibbi , man you got my cell homes no need to go public thats not cool, but yeah man everyone is waiting also, you know ive been burned by other body guys that left me hanging with all the work ,progress n quality takes time especially when its a 1 man show i gotta do body work, paint , pattern, assenble and buff cars , its been a rough start but atleast the only complaint i get is on time and not the quality of my cars , ppl want cars to get done cheap , right n overnight but true builders know thats not how it works , im doing the best i can to get everyones rides out luckily with the help of the missis my bro chucky and orlando we are down to just 4 cars left at the shop and your bro stopped by earlier today and was satisfied with the progress of his ride i hope you understan homes ttyl


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

tu no te aguites compa ya sabes if you need help hit me up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what up chawps.. im in the same boat, gotta alot work and im only 1 man myself..:angry: 
works looking good tho my *****...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

sic713 said:


> what up chawps.. im in the same boat, gotta alot work and im only 1 man myself..:angry:
> works looking good tho my *****...


:yes::yes::yes: IM IN THE SAME BOAT TOOOOO!!! JUS KEEP DOIN WHAT UR DOIN CHAWPS,CARS ARE COMIN OUT CLEAN, PEOPLE DNT UNDERSTAND THE AMOUNT OF WORK IT TAKES TO DO THIS SHIT-KEEP UP THE KICKASS WORK! -ANT-


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> what up gibbi , man you got my cell homes no need to go public thats not cool, but yeah man everyone is waiting also, you know ive been burned by other body guys that left me hanging with all the work ,progress n quality takes time especially when its a 1 man show i gotta do body work, paint , pattern, assenble and buff cars , its been a rough start but atleast the only complaint i get is on time and not the quality of my cars , ppl want cars to get done cheap , right n overnight but true builders know thats not how it works , im doing the best i can to get everyones rides out luckily with the help of the missis my bro chucky and orlando we are down to just 4 cars left at the shop and your bro stopped by earlier today and was satisfied with the progress of his ride i hope you understan homes ttyl


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> :yes::yes::yes: IM IN THE SAME BOAT TOOOOO!!! JUS KEEP DOIN WHAT UR DOIN CHAWPS,CARS ARE COMIN OUT CLEAN, PEOPLE DNT UNDERSTAND THE AMOUNT OF WORK IT TAKES TO DO THIS SHIT-KEEP UP THE KICKASS WORK! -ANT-


:yes::yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

sic713 said:


> what up chawps.. im in the same boat, gotta alot work and im only 1 man myself..:angry:
> works looking good tho my *****...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: WHAT IT DOOOOOOO HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MANDOS69C/10 said:


> :wave: WHAT IT DOOOOOOO HOMIES!!! :biggrin:



whatup homie...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> whatup homie...


whats going on guys?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

just here working homes what it doooooooo


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> whatup homie...


bastard , was all suppose to hit up tna'S LAST NIGHT N YOU WENT BY YOURSELF !!!!!!!!!!!! BICHAAAAAAS NIKKA


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> bastard , was all suppose to hit up tna'S LAST NIGHT N YOU WENT BY YOURSELF !!!!!!!!!!!! BICHAAAAAAS NIKKA


man i feel asleep ... i had to get my kids at (am... I couldnt go party.... wanted to but the old man in me just went to sleep


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

sic713 said:


> what up chawps.. im in the same boat, gotta alot work and im only 1 man myself..:angry:
> works looking good tho my *****...


SAME HERE CHAWPS, ONE MAN SHOW, WITH THE HELP OF ME AND A FEW REAL HOMIES... BUT AS LONG AS YOU DON'T SHORT CUT QUALITY OVER QUANTITY, KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO BRO. CUZ HONESTLY QUALITY DOES TAKE TIME... AND TIME IS MONEY... CLEAN ASS WORK DOESN'T HAPPEN OVER NIGHT... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY...*


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> BEFORE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

DAMN ESE I JUST SAID WHATS UP WITH THE RIDE AND U GUYS WANT TO GET ALL CRAZY! AND ALL YOU ONE MAN CREWS (SHOPS) HIRE SOME 0F US MEXICANS WE NEED JOBS QUIT HOGGING ALL THE MONEY


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

sixtyfive rag said:


> DAMN ESE I JUST SAID WHATS UP WITH THE RIDE AND U GUYS WANT TO GET ALL CRAZY! AND ALL YOU ONE MAN CREWS (SHOPS) HIRE SOME 0F US MEXICANS WE NEED JOBS QUIT HOGGING ALL THE MONEY


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:X2!


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

sixtyfive rag said:


> DAMN ESE I JUST SAID WHATS UP WITH THE RIDE AND U GUYS WANT TO GET ALL CRAZY! AND ALL YOU ONE MAN CREWS (SHOPS) HIRE SOME 0F US MEXICANS WE NEED JOBS QUIT HOGGING ALL THE MONEY


I got a one year intern position open if anyones interested.:biggrin: Right now I just got little helpers.


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> :yes::yes::yes: IM IN THE SAME BOAT TOOOOO!!! JUS KEEP DOIN WHAT UR DOIN CHAWPS,CARS ARE COMIN OUT CLEAN, PEOPLE DNT UNDERSTAND THE AMOUNT OF WORK IT TAKES TO DO THIS SHIT-KEEP UP THE KICKASS WORK! -ANT-


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> BEFORE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> man i feel asleep ... i had to get my kids at (am... I couldnt go party.... wanted to but the *old man in me just went to sleep*


 :inout::|


----------



## jojo928 (Jun 10, 2011)

clean work


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

1mexikan said:


> I got a one year intern position open if anyones interested.:biggrin: Right now I just got little helpers.


are you forreal? im tryin to get in to body work and paint so if your really in need of help im available  i understand intern means no pay but ill be more then happt just learnin and being around clean rides


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

1mexikan said:


> I got a one year intern position open if anyones interested.:biggrin: Right now I just got little helpers.


 Aww How Cute man I Wish I coulda Started that young lol!:cheesy::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

Whats up Danny hows it going ?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dodgers_fan said:


> Whats up Danny hows it going ?




hit me up homes i just got my new phone AGAIN  , i lost the black berry you gave me i left it on top of a car n they drove off with it :happysad:, looks like the body work on that bike was done with bubble gum lol


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

CHAWPS, You just need to get you a pager wit the chain on it..how many phones u go threw


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

danny chawps said:


> hit me up homes i just got my new phone AGAIN  , i lost the black berry you gave me i left it on top of a car n they drove off with it :happysad:, looks like the body work on that bike was done with bubble gum lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

sixtyfive rag said:


> CHAWPS, You just need to get you a pager wit the chain on it..how many phones u go threw


bawhahahaha..im chawps the king of beeper!


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

wat up chawps hows the car coming along dawg.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

lookin good homies :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:


ALL OVER THIS TOPIC!!!!!!


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: that's why I haven't went over......


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> what up gibbi , man you got my cell homes no need to go public thats not cool, but yeah man everyone is waiting also, you know ive been burned by other body guys that left me hanging with all the work ,progress n quality takes time especially when its a 1 man show i gotta do body work, paint , pattern, assenble and buff cars , its been a rough start but atleast the only complaint i get is on time and not the quality of my cars , ppl want cars to get done cheap , right n overnight but true builders know thats not how it works , im doing the best i can to get everyones rides out luckily with the help of the missis my bro chucky and orlando we are down to just 4 cars left at the shop and your bro stopped by earlier today and was satisfied with the progress of his ride i hope you understan homes ttyl


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTTT... thats the truth truth :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*69 corvette*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

took forever to figure out how to post pics


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

VETTE CAME OUT REAL NICE CHAWPS!!!


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

danny chawps said:


>



Looking good Chawps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## uso cc avondaleaz (Aug 10, 2011)

badass work chawps your going to have to paint my bike frame for before vegas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


>


NICE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

danny chawps said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

danny chawps said:


>




LOOKING GOOD DANNY...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*red on red buick*


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

wat up danny.got any pics of my ride.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

danny chawps said:


>


LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS... NOT MUCH OF A RED FAN, UNLESS IT'S KANDY OR FLAKES, BUT THIS RIDE ACTUALLY LOOKS PRETTY BAD ASS BRO...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

mamel87 said:


> wat up danny.got any pics of my ride.



not yet big homie , im going in order 
96 ss then the 73 impala , your 8 and a car from swift n then a g house i got posted 

ill take care of ya though , new deal we talked about


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

uso cc avondale said:


> badass work chawps your going to have to paint my bike frame for before vegas


so i take it you saw the orange one i did :happysad: i painted that up the day before a show , any body work on it ? its better if i just have to paint it no body work


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

MARINATE said:


> :h5:


i figured out what is wrong with my phone  it fell in the water :tears: gotta buy a new one AGAIN! no strip club money this week


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

unity1963 said:


> TTT



whats really good big U ........que rollo pinche junity


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

danny chawps said:


> i figured out what is wrong with my phone  it fell in the water :tears: gotta buy a new one AGAIN! no strip club money this week


:twak:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

resprayed the 66 all pink again, we got to save alex's patterns where did that guys thread go :dunno: ptterns done by MODERN ART


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

now for some chawp n screw shit !!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i did that top twice both times different ill try to find the original top pics


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> now for some chawp n screw shit !!!!!


LOVE THE DIFFRENT PEARLS YOU USED... TOTALLY COOL RIDE...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*........*

wachu guys know about doc!!!! das da muuuuufuking man right thuuur !!!





i love doing the doc style patterns


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Cars are looking good Chawps! Need to find some time to stop by.


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> not yet big homie , im going in order
> 96 ss then the 73 impala , your 8 and a car from swift n then a g house i got posted
> 
> ill take care of ya though , new deal we talked about


 orite cool homie......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CHAWP'S GETTING DOWN!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: keep up the good work chawps!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> CHAWP'S GETTING DOWN!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: keep up the good work chawps!!


x2!!! 1:24 or 1:1!! you killin it chawps!! nice work brother!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

BOX PAINTED BY CHAWPS AND BUILT BY ALEX AT FIX IT AUTO.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i updated n changed up the facebook , got a coupe vids on there of flake action check it out fellas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> i updated n changed up the facebook , got a coupe vids on there of flake action check it out fellas


LOOKS GOOD CHAWP'S!!!! KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

wat up danny hows it going dawg.........


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Qvo?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> View attachment 360609



tight


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

MARINATE said:


> View attachment 360609


 Flaked out pedal car huh....I need to do some of that to my daughters too....looks good marinate


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT AINT EVEN HALF WAY DONE....:h5:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> now for some chawp n screw shit !!!!!


Looks beautiful. Love that pinstriping too.. very nice touch. Awesome work homie!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a chawp and chucky paint job. :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*


MARINATE said:



EVERYONE KEEP DANNY (CHAWPS) AND PATTY IN YOUR PRAYERS, THEY WHERE INVLOVED IN AN ACCIDENT THAT HAS THEM IN THE HOSPITAL. THEY ARE OK, JUST CHECKING EVERYTHING OUT MAKE SURE THERE OK. ANY QUESTIONS SEND ME A MESSAGE. MARINATE




danny chawps said:



hx everyone for the support I just got out the missis however will have to stay for a while lolnger but we are both still inn one piece non the less......

Around 520 yesterday on 67th n indian a guy was trying to cut ppl off by going onto the center lane and lost control from the rain n hitting us head on at full speeed , our car is totalled but I can always get another one .....just goes to show how things can change in a blinc of an eye , my body is super sore and the belts left scars on me but as soon as I'm able to ill put the ppaint back to metal again , thx everyone

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


MARINATE said:


> danny chawps said:
> 
> 
> > hope you both get well and have a speedy recovery without any issues


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bump for my *****


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> hx everyone for the support I just got out the missis however will have to stay for a while lolnger but we are both still inn one piece non the less......Around 520 yesterday on 67th n indian a guy was trying to cut ppl off by going onto the center lane and lost control from the rain n hitting us head on at full speeed , our car is totalled but I can always get another one .....just goes to show how things can change in a blinc of an eye , my body is super sore and the belts left scars on me but as soon as I'm able to ill put the ppaint back to metal again , thx everyone[/B][/SIZE]


 glad you ok.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! Just read the bad news... Glad to hear your both are ok... Thanks to the man above! :angel:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Sup chawps...hope you and wifey are back to normal....maybe well see you out in vegas next week


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY DANNY HOPE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES ARE FINE, HEARD THE NEWS AND TRIPPED OUT... ANYWAYS, HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD... TAKE CARE AND STAY UP...


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

wattup ese u ready


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ BUMP!!


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

wat up danny any pics yet dawg....just checking on the ride....


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like we're gonna have to do this homie........


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey homie just to let you know...you got fans in NEW MEXICO!! Kick ass work carnal!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

og68ss said:


> Hey homie just to let you know...you got fans in NEW MEXICO!! Kick ass work carnal!


thx homie thats really appreciated ....maybe ill head there next year playa


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> thx homie thats really appreciated ....maybe ill head there next year playa


Fuck yo Topic *****!!!! hahahaha :h5:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Fuck yo Topic *****!!!! hahahaha :h5:



:ugh::squint: bwahahah fuuucker ......we need to team up again fatboy i know you miss daddy


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

What up Chawps, time to get to work bro :h5:


----------



## chilango's-67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey wey, agarras foodstamps?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Where you been foo...almost thought you were dead...J/K hit me up wey we need to kick it and have a few beers


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Shit I'm always down for beers playa .....just have som muuuufukin bud weisers or michelob ultras playa ....I got tons of pics I gotta post up but my facebook has all tha updates


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: sup!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

What it doo !!!! If I knew how to uploat pics thru thee phone I would....I got a lil som brewing here pretty soon , I'm going on a flake withdraw haha the candys calling !!!


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> What it doo !!!! If I knew how to uploat pics thru thee phone I would....I got a lil som brewing here pretty soon , I'm going on a flake withdraw haha the candys calling !!!


What up foo...I got something new that could use some candy and flake!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Another late night shift finishing left over project from the shop , I had to close it down fellas bad timing and they wanted me to sign a new lease so I pulled the plugg , however we keeps it rollin new opportunitys have rizen and that means I can go mobile , shit I the last few months that's what I been doing anyways ......anyways thx for the support fellas ,like I said before update pics are all on FB,I get too lazy to post here. Cell is still the same 602 754 7205


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> Another late night shift finishing left over project from the shop , I had to close it down fellas bad timing and they wanted me to sign a new lease so I pulled the plugg , however we keeps it rollin new opportunitys have rizen and that means I can go mobile , shit I the last few months that's what I been doing anyways ......anyways thx for the support fellas ,like I said before update pics are all on FB,I get too lazy to post here. Cell is still the same 602 754 7205


pinche paisa post pics on here lazy cabron


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

me n the doc , it was fun kicking it with him , cool ass muuufuka i learned some shit from the man himself ....hes a fucking trip haha 










i met DANNY D in vegas cool cat also , down to earth and had alot of tips about the ups and downs of the paint game 









also met another idol FONZY , very cool dude also 

there a pic of me ant and vicious , if you got it post it , it was an honor painting with both of you


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Wtf foo...why didn't you hit me up when you were in vegas wey? You know I was there too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Wtf foo...why didn't you hit me up when you were in vegas wey? You know I was there too


i wasnt gonna go but my club pitched inn so i was able to make it ,i think we was to fucked up to call lol , it was a fucking blast man , i dunno but i just remember coming out of a strip club n finding my way back to the hotel at 5am lol , n then sun night i dont know what the fuck happened ....good times good times


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> i wasnt gonna go but my club pitched inn so i was able to make it ,i think we was to fucked up to call lol , it was a fucking blast man , i dunno but i just remember coming out of a strip club n finding my way back to the hotel at 5am lol , n then sun night i dont know what the fuck happened ....good times good times


Yup definately good times...next year wey!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatup Chawps! You should've came with me man and Rep the Chawp Shop here in Houston!... bunch of BBQ places niggy!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i need a guy that can buff and assemble fellas if you know any one lettem know , i got 5 rides left to finish ,one deeds assembly , and another one just needs buff , the other 2 just paint and only one left on body work......please dont send me a bull shitter ive got plenty of those , thats why im behind , you get payed when the jobb is done, its weird ppl dont come thru when you motivate them with half now n the rest when its done 602 754 7205


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup Chawps! You should've came with me man and Rep the Chawp Shop here in Houston!... bunch of BBQ places niggy!


sick molested you and you didnt come back the same haha


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup Chawps! You should've came with me man and Rep the Chawp Shop here in Houston!... bunch of BBQ places niggy!


yea his bitch ass should of came.. nice to meet ya chucky..



danny chawps said:


> sick molested you and you didnt come back the same haha


 naw if i touched him, he would be in a wheel chair..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> me n the doc , it was fun kicking it with him , cool ass muuufuka i learned some shit from the man himself ....hes a fucking trip haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up homie people never stop learning I met Fonzy and he signed on of the jewelry boxes for my lil sister, man hopefully I can meet doc work I like his work and i like seeing painters get down.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

what about a picture with me hahahaha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

we dont have one yet :fool2:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

sic713 said:


> yea his bitch ass should of came.. nice to meet ya chucky..
> 
> 
> naw if i touched him, he would be in a wheel chair..


ill be down there next year baaaby!!!! just have some cold ones ready nuuukka n i want all my bread in ones haha ....you never know when a nikka wants to go to titti bar haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

danny chawps said:


> ill be down there next year baaaby!!!! just have some cold ones ready nuuukka n i want all my bread in ones haha ....you never know when a nikka wants to go to titti bar haha


shit next year we aint going to that show.. everyones kinda not feeling it.. too much crowd.. 55 fights and a shooting.. fuck that..


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Post up some new piccs wey....stop being lazy


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Cant make progress with this damn weather


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:machinegun:RAIN


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sic713 said:


> yea his bitch ass should of came.. nice to meet ya chucky..
> 
> 
> naw if i touched him, he would be in a wheel chair..


You shoulda showed him ur third sock :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Late Night at the shop again I should have some fresh work, couple pedal cars a big body and a few g bodys


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

nothing too exiting lil stuff here n there but mostly just catching up still


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

nothing much still catching up on projects but mean time a few fun projects coin truck electric truck and 2 pedal cars as x mas gift projects


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

VeronikA said:


> mmmmmm :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my lil brother was the happiest kid ever


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

looking good brotha!!!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kick ass work bro.....:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

NICE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

that pedal car is hella gangsta... :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Eres Cabron


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAY CHAWPS, HOPE 2012 BRINGS YOU MANY BLESSING BRO... LOVE THE WORK, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

What up chawps? Vicious in here tonight


----------



## MANDOS69C/10 (Jun 5, 2008)

:wave: SUP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is the pic you were looking for chawps


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Here is the pic you were looking for chawps



:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Here is the pic you were looking for chawps


thx albert , i think this one is one of my fav , doing something with a mentor a good friend and for a friend the honor was mine, now its time for some coronas


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

still doing tha damn thang , one car at a time fellas , next up blue cutty , thx for being patient but the cutty is next up


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good brotha.....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont know but fucking LIL is not letting me load pics ...........fuck this shit im out , till next time fellas


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> still doing tha damn thang , one car at a time fellas , next up blue cutty , thx for being patient but the cutty is next up


looks good :thumbsup: sounds even better :biggrin:


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

wat up danny wats good dawg....ill b up there nxt week wit the money so u could start my cutty....


----------



## 1980_cuttlass (Dec 5, 2010)

How much will you charge to do up my Mag? midnight blue wit silver






flakes and maybe a lil silver leafing.


----------



## BIG TYME 35 (Jan 11, 2011)

danny chawps said:


> still doing tha damn thang , one car at a time fellas , next up blue cutty , thx for being patient but the cutty is next up



BAD ASS WORK BRO. :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE WORK ON MY HOMIES CUTTY


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

some nice as patterns


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

fuck it i tried uploading bigger pics haha thx fellas


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

1980_cuttlass said:


> How much will you charge to do up my Mag? midnight blue wit silver
> View attachment 432032
> flakes and maybe a lil silver leafing.


something like that no body work just paint , some flakes n leaf hmmm something like the neon is 4000 on just the paint he got leaf stripping, flakes n patterns , plus theres more on the rest of the car that has to be done but we completely took dorrs off n stuff to get it all painted up right , you can check it out on this link https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

danny chawps said:


> still doing tha damn thang , one car at a time fellas , next up blue cutty , thx for being patient but the cutty is next up


LOOKING REAL GOOD CHAWPS... KEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE...


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

what it be brother, work looking good up in here !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT chawps custom paint


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

LEFT MY CAR WITH CHAWPS AND LOOK WUT HE DID TO IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

What up young jedi!?


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

*CHAWPS DOING WORK *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppasauras (Apr 15, 2012)

wow nice work will you consider doing my van?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

2 83s said:


> View attachment 466021
> View attachment 466022
> View attachment 466023
> *CHAWPS DOING WORK *:biggrin: :biggrin:


killer !!


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wat up Chawps Watz good...hit me up...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

phone is down , face book me , i need to get ahold of a few ppl before i take off , ........


gibby,joe, juan with the caddy moldings and thomas , and anyone i missed send me a pm , i fly out wednesday so i gota get ahold of u today or tomorrow


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

What up Chawps,This is Juan. Did you get my pm?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

what it doo ...... almost back n gonna get back at it slowly but surely fellas , gotta take care of unfinished business , everyone else is throwing down some badd ass paintjobbs fellas much propps


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> what it doo ...... almost back n gonna get back at it slowly but surely fellas , gotta take care of unfinished business , everyone else is throwing down some badd ass paintjobbs fellas much propps


thats what i wana hear wey my rides ar ready for you to get down paisa.


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wat up Danny Watz good dawg hit me up dawg still waiting...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the new most hated town car , from red n silver to blue n silver , modern art leaf n stripping , showtime base n chawp patterns haha


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

danny chawps said:


> View attachment 560066
> View attachment 560068
> View attachment 560059
> View attachment 560060
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOUR HITTING THE GROUND RUNNING HOMIE, HOPE STUFF GETS GOOD WITH YOU AND YOU CAN CONTINUE PAINTING RIDES HOMIE!! BUMP!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOUR HITTING THE GROUND RUNNING HOMIE, HOPE STUFF GETS GOOD WITH YOU AND YOU CAN CONTINUE PAINTING RIDES HOMIE!! BUMP!!


slowly but surely, i was out for 4 months but slowly gwtting back into it ...thx playa


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

tha lincoln looks dope!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

sup paisa :420:


----------



## david602 (Nov 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


danny chawps said:


> View attachment 560066
> View attachment 560068
> View attachment 560059
> View attachment 560060
> ...


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

:machinegun::h5:


danny chawps said:


> View attachment 560066
> View attachment 560068
> View attachment 560059
> View attachment 560060
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sweeeeet !*


danny chawps said:


> View attachment 560066
> View attachment 560068
> View attachment 560059
> View attachment 560060
> ...


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

:machinegun:


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

post more pics


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

bring it back to the top


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Chawps always putting in work!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

my latest .... I'm still here I mostly just post on fb or Instagram @ Danny chawps


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

ttt


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Anguslerwick (Jan 22, 2015)

Great :thumbsup:


----------

